# Working on "ME"



## Jill (May 13, 2004)

I'm starting this new journal, cause I need to work on "me". Focus on "me", and only me.

*I want to improve "ME" in several differnet ways:*

Emotionally heal my wounds from my past

Eliminate binge / emotional eating-and connect with those triggers

Accept myself, and no longer 'beat' my self up if I am not perfect

Improve my self esteem


----------



## gwcaton (May 13, 2004)

Hi Jill !

You should be able to accomplish your goals . they sound realistic and  you get great supprot here ! 

Good Luck Sweetie !


----------



## greekblondechic (May 13, 2004)

JILLIAN!!!!!!!! I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (May 13, 2004)

05/13

Meal 1: 1/3C oats, 1 Scoop protein, 2 ew's, 2T cottage cheese, 100g strawberries
Meal 2: 1/3C oats, 1/2C cottage cheese, protein, 1 ew, 100g strawberries
*rice cake*
Meal 3: 5.5oz cottage cheese meatloaf, 1/2C brown rice, veggies, 1 diet yogurt, 2 sf jellos
*2 rice cakes*
Meal 4: 2oz ff ham, veggies, 1T lf ranch, 1/2grapefruit
*1 diet yogurt*
Meal 5: 1C ew's, 2oz ff ham, 1 slice lf cheese, veggies

CALS: 1765
44%P, 41%C, 16%F

WORKOUT:
CARDIO: 30 mins ct, 30 mins running/walking-Im loving running again, It just feel SO great!
WEIGHTS: Shoulders


----------



## J'Bo (May 13, 2004)

lookin good hot stuff.
what are the *'s for?
those non program foods?
and whats 1 ew?


----------



## Jill (May 13, 2004)

Thanks Gary, Greeky, and Jbo-nice to see you, I religiously visit your jounal, but I keep quiet

The stars would be like a snack I guess. Im really trying to eat for 'hunger'-NO other reasons.

An ew is an egg white!


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2004)

Jill LOVE The new journal!!! I know you are going to doing really great at this! I believe in you sweetie! Remember, if you do happen to fall off the wagon DO NOT BEAT Yourself up about it...just jump back on again..

However.. I believe this is your day..this is going to be Great for you. I know it.. I can feel it.. 
Love ya!!
HUGS!


----------



## atherjen (May 14, 2004)

I TOTALLY BELIEVE IN YOU Jillybean!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 14, 2004)

Good Morning Sunshine!!!!!!!!

LOL, i copy paste from my journal to a word document, print it out, and give to my therapist, and she asked me what an ew was too


----------



## sara (May 14, 2004)

Jill- you are a great person!!! just to see you'r posts tells me you will get to all you'r goals.. just need some time and some help of others.. we are all here for you hon.. we here for eachother!!!
Just think of you'r positives and don't let the negatives get to you!!


----------



## sara (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> 
> 
> 
> Eliminate binge / emotional eating-and connect with those triggers



Eat you'r meal and wait for 15 minutes, and then you'r cravings/binge would go away.. 
just give it 15 minutes


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the support

I am so pmsing today, and grouchy. Im trying so hard to stay positive!   

Some other things.....My work is going under reno's, so Im going to try and get a week off and sneak away to cuba! (depends if my gf can go too) I dont FOR SURE yet, but I just wanna get away. I hope it all works out for me. The only reason why I may not go would be that I would be depressed when I get BACK to work.


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2004)

Oh Cool! I hope you get to go to Cuba!!


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2004)

My gf cant go.agggggggggg


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2004)

SOWWWWY.

What about Steve?


----------



## sara (May 14, 2004)

You know anyone in Cuba that you can visit?


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2004)

Steve doesnt want to go on another vac till fall. 

No Sara, I dont know anybody there, id be staying in a resort.


----------



## sara (May 14, 2004)

oh


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2004)

hmmmmmmmmm? 

Why Cuba?


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Jill,
> 
> It really has to come from the inside of you and I know that you really really want to stop this, but something still hasn't clicked inside to make you stop. Sometimes we just need to tell ourself "Get over it, you're not eating that, deal with it". Sometimes we get so wraped up in the thought "I'm a binger" that it leads to binging. Like "oh well, I binge, so let's have a binge". Do you recognize this? Well, it was like that for me at least. Well, I guess it was that feeling that I really wanted to change my body, and knowing that what I put in it would keep me from doing that. But you already know that. I guess I stopped thinking "I'm a binger, there's something wrong with me", cause I think those thoughts alone made me binge a lot of the times.
> ...


I think you pinned the tail on the donkey....

I need to get over this crap-and deal with my emotions. I need to change my mindset from a 'binger' to a normal person / eater. It really is true that  when you 'think / know' your a binger, you practicallly give yourself permission to binge. I am not doing that anymore. I must banish these crazy thoughts. Im glad you have recovered Jenny, I will be where you are some day. I really value you thoughts and love every word in your post. Thank you

Jill


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2004)

Cuba is CHEAP right now, last minute deals. Ive been there before and it is beautiful!! I may still go alone....


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2004)

oh thats awesome! Oh my gosh I could never go on a trip by myself...well Acutally I think I could go to Playa del carmen alone. Just for a few days.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 14, 2004)

I wish I could go with you hon!

BTW donkeys are funny sounding and stinky..my grandparents have them in Greece!


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I wish I could go with you hon!
> 
> BTW donkeys are funny sounding and stinky..my grandparents have them in Greece!


Morning sunshine! I wish you could come with me....

Whats on the agenda today? I work till 5, them Im going to buy a new workout jacket. This store has THE nicest workout clothes.
http://retail.lululemon.com/fcgi-bi...0000000091&merchantId=4000000000000090&ppp=24


----------



## greekblondechic (May 14, 2004)

Ooh thats cute 

Today.. just chill and hope to go out later, I really need it

I wanna hit the gym too, but I slept like 4.5hrs so we'll see, I'll probably be needing a nap soon...


----------



## sara (May 14, 2004)

I missed Greece!


----------



## JLB001 (May 14, 2004)

I love About me Journals!   

Craig aslways tells me its about me....but I swear it never is!  Boys.  

Good luck on your personal journey to find inner happiness!  You can accomplish it!


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2004)

Jill those jackets are SO Cute!!! 

Greeky you need to sleep more you silly girl!!!!!


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2004)

Thanks Jodie! 

Hey all, I got a $30 voucher from Bulk Nutrition, cause of the order I couldnt accept here in Canada from like 3 months ago. What should I order? Im thinking bars. ALSO, I have to be able to recieve it here in CANADA!


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2004)

Oh ya Jodie, I totally agree with Craigie, its ALWAYS about me... Im just figuring that out


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2004)

Hey girlie!! I ordered Xenadrine from Bulk nutrition 2 wks ago. It was $23. LOVE The stuff!! 

Hmmm you could order a protein pwd.?!


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2004)

Xenadrine will probably be stopped at the border. I  have like 5 differnet proteins on the go. Ever try carb sense bars? How about Carb rite? Or pure protein? Im just getting 1 box.


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2004)

Carb Rite is NASTY! Don't order that..
Pure Protein is not that good either..trust me.
Carb Sense..umm No--well maybe.. I need to see the pic!!!
Do they have Lambrada bars? The PB one is great..the low carb.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 14, 2004)

I always thought the labrada ones tasted bad, at least thats how I remember them! 

Damnit girl I'm hungry gimme a protein bar LOL!


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2004)

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=469


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2004)

Myoplex taste bad toooo


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2004)

Trioplex PB CHOC. CHIP IS THE BOMB.. Get one!! But they have over 300 calories in them.


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2004)

You should buy some of the low carb baking mixes, etc.


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2004)

Or Buy some yummy MRP's


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2004)

i was thinking of atkins cereal, we dont have it here


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2004)

Good Idea!!!


----------



## sara (May 14, 2004)

I love the atkins cereal!! 
great for a last meal snack with cottage cheese


----------



## sara (May 14, 2004)

Go with the Detour mini bars


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2004)

05/14

Meal 1: 1/3C oats, 1 scoop protein
Meal 2: 1/3C oats, 1 scoop protein, 2 ew, 2T cottage cheese, 100g strawberries
Meal 3: 3.3oz chix, 1/2C b rice, carrots, cukes, 1 sf jello
Meal 4: 3.3oz chix, baby corns, 2 rice cakes, 1 diet yogurt, 1 sf jello
Meal 5: 12 mini rice cakes, 1C ew's, 2.5oz ham, shrooms, peppers, onions, tomatoes
*diet hot choc....TOTALLY pmsing!
Meal 6: 1.5C special k, 1/2C skim milk

1864 Cals
44%P, 45%C, 11%F

WORKOUT:
CARDIO: 30 mins CT
WEIGHTS: Leggies

Ordered atkins cereal and p bars from bulk nutrition. I had a $30 credit, had to use it on something that would not be banned at the border! 

Spent $200 on 2 new pieces of gym clothes-a zipper up jacket and some red capris today! What was I thinking They are really nice and great quality. Just a few days ago I bought a new white top, and a purple ish racer tank, AND 2 pairs of gym capris-black, and grey. Thats 6 new gym pieces! I have a shopping addiction!


----------



## Jenny (May 14, 2004)

Hey Jill! 
The carb sense bars are  I haven't had a bar in like a year, I just think they're nasty  Oooh, but I had a detour bar on my cheat day on my birthday in November, they were okay tasting but not healthy.

Oooh, lotsa new workout clothes! That will make gym time more fun!!


----------



## Jill (May 16, 2004)

I luv my new workout clothes!!! It makes my workouts 'better' for some reason...psychologically  I guess! Oh and am I luvin runnin' again!! I bought new ct shoes about 1.5 months ago, tomorrow Im gonna buy new 'running' shoes-cause I have NO arch and my feet roll inward. Thats probably why my knees take a beating..

Ive convinced Steve to come to Cuba!!! Hes more excited than me! Its not a for sure deal, I'll know in a day or so!!


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2004)

Hey Jill!! Yeah Steve is going to Cuba with ya maybe!!!  Woohoo!
I love new gym clothes. I bought 2 new pairs of gym shorts and some tank tops this weekend too.. And I felt awesome when I was working out also.. Crazy how the mind works.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 17, 2004)

Jillian I am thinking of either getting arch support insoles or looking for special shoes.. ugh my arches!


----------



## Jill (May 17, 2004)

I have NO arch in my feet whatsoever Greeky! Im going to get new shoes this after noon! DAY OFF-Thank GOD! I have free passes to go see shrek 2 tonight, Im such a child...

Its funny how the mind works with clothing eh stacey?


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2004)

It sure is crazy. Hey the Old Navy tank tops-- They were $7.50 in the stores this weekend.. Thats what I workout in.. I LOVE THEM! They fit so great with the sports bra underneath

trying to get everycolor!


----------



## JLB001 (May 17, 2004)

wow....everyone is going shopping?  

Hi Jillie!  How is everything with you?


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 17, 2004)

Hey Jill    Sweetie- you can totally overcome this  


I bought some new workout clothes too Friday!!


----------



## Rauschgift (May 17, 2004)

If you need MRP try Cytosports Muscle Milk...hands down it has the best taste of any MRP on the market... I just looked on that bulk nutrition website and they do have chocolate and vanilla..I would go with chocolate. If you get a chance though I would definitely get their new flavorchocolate banana crunch mmmmgood


----------



## Jill (May 17, 2004)

BOOKED TO CUBA JUNE 5!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 17, 2004)

perhaps I need a job at Mobility so I can afford all these trips.


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2004)

WOOOHOOOOO!! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## Jill (May 17, 2004)

Thanks for the tip on the MRP Raus, banana 'stuff' is a HUGE weakness for me!!

All this workout-clothes shopping girlies, I bought another top today...  Stacey, are you talking about the racer back tanks??? I luv them too!! See any nice  jean shorts at old navy? I need a new pair.

I am so excited to go to Cuba!! The only thing NT is that we are flying out of Calgary (all last minute trips sold out here from e town)-no biggie, the road trip at 3 am will be fun!!!! I luv the beach!!!! I cant wait!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2004)

Hey Jill.. Ummm These are the tank tops I buy...  
http://www.oldnavy.com/asp/Product.asp?wdid=200301&wpid=222822


----------



## Jenny (May 17, 2004)

Wow, Cuba! That's so great, I bet it'll be beautiful!  Time for the beach honey!!


----------



## Jill (May 17, 2004)

Thanks Jenny, I only wish I had a beach body READY! lol It is beautiful, Ive been there before!


----------



## Jenny (May 17, 2004)

There's still time, just make the best of it  
It's early here and I'm about to powerwalk  Sweet dreams chica!


----------



## Jill (May 17, 2004)

Thats the plan!  Have a fab morning walk, Im off to sleep and dream of the beach!


----------



## Sapphire (May 18, 2004)

Hi Jilly! 

How you been girl???


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 18, 2004)

Morning Girlie!! Dang- Cuba!!! I'm jealous.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 18, 2004)

I am wearing that old navy tank Stacey posted in black right now!

CUBA!!!!  Stop in Jersey?  JK i know u cant :-S


----------



## naturaltan (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I am so excited to go to Cuba!! The only thing NT is that we are flying out of Calgary (all last minute trips sold out here from e town)-no biggie, the road trip at 3 am will be fun!!!! I luv the beach!!!! I cant wait!!!!



make a night of it in Calgary ... there are many bars/lounges that suit different tastes.   It's now a tradition with us that we go out the night before ... get into vacation mode.  

Cuba is a hotspot for sure.  I know 3 couples that have gone just recently and another that is leaving Friday.

Have fun.


----------



## Jill (May 18, 2004)

05/18

Meal 1: 1/3C oats, 1 Scoop protein, 100g strawberries
Meal 2: 1/3C oats, 1 Scoop protein, 1oog strawberries, 2ew's, 2T cottage cheese
Meal 3: 1 Scoop protein-again, 2 rice cakes
Meal 4: 4oz chix, 1/2C b rices, 1 grapefruit
Meal 5: Carrots, broccoli, shrooms, special k bar(90 cals)
Meal 6: 1C egg whites, ham, shrooms, tomatoes, peppers-omlet! diet yogurt

1640 cals
47%P, 44%C, 9%F

WORKOUT: 
CARDIO: 40 mins, MAJOR migraine
WEIGHTS: Managed to do bis & tris and abbies!


----------



## Jill (May 18, 2004)

Hey Saphy, been wondering where you've been?? Nice booty btw!!

Greeky, I would luv to stop by and see ya....someday!

Andrea, we should all go shopping, all of us girls...Shopping is my MAJOR weakness.... 

NT, we are going to make a night in calgary!!! Yipppppppeeeee!


----------



## Sapphire (May 19, 2004)

I was in MEXICO!!  Ahhhh the sun!!  Just love it there!  

Have a blast in Cuba!!  So cool!   

Your diet is looking awesome, you are so disciplined!!  I have NO idea how many calories I eat in a day.      I probably should though.....  



Oh yeah.. thanks.


----------



## Jill (May 19, 2004)

You are too cute Saphy!! Hope you had a great time in Mexico-I am a sun queen too!!

Havent done abs in about a month, ATLEAST, just being lazy. Yesterday I had a wicked ab workout..then last night and today I am in so much pain, not only sore abs but stomach pains, I was almost crying last night. This ever happen to anyone????


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2004)

HMMMMM? Wonder why the Pain?? 
SOWWWY


----------



## sara (May 19, 2004)

Meals looking great!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 19, 2004)

You eat so much cleaner/better than me, proud of you honey!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 19, 2004)

Jill whats up?


----------



## Jill (May 19, 2004)

Hey peeps, busy at work...Spent another couple hundred shopping today too! Agggg. 

Thanks Sara, been trying to eat as clean as possible, gotta be in a bikini in a few!!

Hi mycat! 

Greek-you've been doing so well, must you always be so hard on yourself?


----------



## Jill (May 19, 2004)

05/19

Meal 1: 1/3C oats, 1 scoop protein, 1/4C blueberries
Meal 2: 1/3C oats, 1 scoop protein, 2 ew's, 2TBS cottage cheese, 100g strawberries, 1oz chix
Meal 3: 5oz chix, 1/2C b rice, mini carrots, 1 grapefruit
Meal 4: 4oz chix, 1C brocolli, 1 diet yogurt
Meal 5: 1C ew's, 1 slice ff cheese, shrooms, tomatoes, sf jello

1700cals
49P 35C 16F

WORKOUT:
CARDIO: 30 mins ct, 30 mins interval running-man Im getting good
WEIGHTS: Rest


----------



## sara (May 19, 2004)

Good Job Hon!!!  

you will be in a bikini soon and we want to see pix!!


----------



## Jenny (May 19, 2004)

Wow, what a great day yesterday Jilly!!   Wow, meals look great and that cardio workout sounds rockin!  How did the knees feel?


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2004)

WHAT DID YOU BUY YESTERDAY?? Do Tell??! OmG I have found my TWINSHOPPER! I thought I was Obsessed~!~ It's Good to know that I'm Not Alone. It's just so much Damn Fun! And new clothes make ya feel soooooo gooood.  
What did ya buy Chicka??   

Your Meals look awesome babe!! Lots of strawberries tooo-- I had a bunch this week!


----------



## Jill (May 20, 2004)

Stacey-
3 new bathing suits  
Jean shorts
4 tanks
Beach bag-need to exchange, too small!
Sunglasses
Black flowery shirt
Socks
Shopping is a better addiction than food!!!

Jenny-my knees are doing ok-Ive been taking triflex from GNC, its glucosimine, msn and something else for my joints, its helping. Im going to buy some new runners today!!


----------



## atherjen (May 20, 2004)

JILLYBEAN!!!  

how are you girlie? wow diet is looking SUPER duper! Im proud of you!!  

OMG I guess shopping is your weakness! look at all those goodies you bought!  Im jealous! I havent been shopping since Christmas.. and it wasnt for me!  and dont tell me you went to WestEd Mall too??


----------



## Sapphire (May 20, 2004)

WoW!!!  You are doing great!    Everything looks perfect!!!

Very proud of you!


----------



## Jill (May 20, 2004)

05/20

Meal 1: 1/3C oats, 1 scoop protein, 2T cottage cheese, 2 ew's, 100g strawberries
Meal 2: 4ox chix, 1/3C brown rice, 1 grapefruit
Meal 3: 4oz chix, brocolli, diet yogurt
Meal 4: 1/2C oats, 1 scoop protein, 2T cottage cheese, 2 ew's, 100g strawberries
Meal 5: 4oz chix, 1/4C tomato sauce, 1 slice ff cheese, soy crisps, 100g strawberries

1836 Cals
%=48P, 36C, 16F

WORKOUT:
CARDIO: 30 min run 
WEIGHTS: Leggies


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Stacey-
> 3 new bathing suits
> Jean shorts
> ...



i barely buy that much clothes in a year


----------



## Jill (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> i barely buy that much clothes in a year


Add a few more tops in there. I have a problem, I know.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 21, 2004)

Good Morning beautiful!!!!!!!!!!! 

You are doing so awesome and I'm jealous of all the new clothes you got! What a shopper you are!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (May 21, 2004)

Did I mention Im off to buy new runners?? 

Oh ya, the scale went down! I really think running has helped me. I remember a few years ago when I started running I changed nothing else and lost 6 pounds. Hopefully this helps again!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 21, 2004)

Of course exercise helps! Now, do you think running in particular makes you lose more fat than other forms of cardio?

BTW don't go on the scale too much honey PLEASEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Jill (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Of course exercise helps! Now, do you think running in particular makes you lose more fat than other forms of cardio?



Ummmmmmm yes. Take a look at the 'physiques' of runners. Also, I think your body gets used to the same form of cardio daily. My body needs a change, I know that.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 21, 2004)

I was thinking of running today, but my arches are still giving me trouble.. Hopefully when I go to a foot doc, I can start running again!


----------



## JLB001 (May 21, 2004)

Running helps change the shape of the legs alot.  How long do you run Jillie?  I'm lucky to make it 2 mins on the treadmill before stopping. Just hate it with a passion, but its a must.


----------



## naturaltan (May 21, 2004)

run Jill run ...


----------



## Sapphire (May 21, 2004)

Nothing leans out the legs like running!  I actually had to STOP running since my goal is to BUILD up my legs.  I freaked a little at first but I got used to it.  

No one is really ever happy with their bodies... you want smaller legs, I want bigger ones!   Oh well....

Anyway have a great weekend Jilliebean (I love that nickname) !


----------



## naturaltan (May 21, 2004)

Saph ... I'm happy with my body.   In my world, I'm a god.  
I'm just maintaining the 'no love handles' workouts.


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Add a few more tops in there. I have a problem, I know.


LMAO!!! You sound JUST LIKE ME!!!!!!!!!  ITS SO MUCH FUN! Your right its better than a food addiction!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2004)

Running & Sprinting has definatly changed my legs in the past month!! My workout friend told me on tuesday that my legs are looking really good and she can see a lot of definition in them.
YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (May 21, 2004)

I'm up to about 30mins Jodie, with about 5 walking. Im really trying not to overdo it cause of my bunk knees!


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2004)

Ugg I can't go long when I run.. I think I'm up to running for 5 minutes..sprinting for 2 min. walking for 3-4 min..REPEAT. I just get bad cramps Fast..other than that I could Run Forever!!!!

Thats awesome Jill!!!


----------



## Jill (May 21, 2004)

05/21

Meal 1: 1/3C oats, 1 scoop protein, 100g strawberries, 2 ew's
Meal 2: 1/3C oats, 1 scoop protein, 100g strawberries, 2 ew's, 2T cottage cheese
Meal 3: 1oz chix, soy crisps
Meal 4: 5oz chix, 1/2C brown rice, 1/4C tomato sauce
Meal 5: 1 scoop protein, broccoli and carrots, 1 grapefruit
Meal 6: Probably 4-5oz chix and tom sauce , oh and some sf jello!

WOKOUT:
CARDIO: 30 mins ct, 30 min run 
WEIGHTS: Shoulders


----------



## Jill (May 22, 2004)

05/22

Meal 1: 1/4C oats, 1 scoop protein, 2 ew's, 2T cottage cheese, 50g strawberries
Meal 2: 1/3C oats, 1 scoop protein, 2 ew's, 2T cottage cheese, 100g strawberries
Meal 3: 5oz chix, 1/2C b rice, 1/4C tomato sauce
Meal 4: Banana flavored protein pudding (by pvl), brocolli, mini carrots
Meal 5: 2 small pieces pizza, few mini rice cakes, diet yogurt
Meal 6: 1.5oz chix, 1T tomato sauce

I had a tiny cheat and didnt binge for the rest of the night, yes! I am in control.  Im proud of myself!

WORKOUT:
CARDIO: 30 mins ct, 30 min interval running  
WEIGHT: Abbies


----------



## gwcaton (May 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> 05/22
> I had a tiny cheat and didnt binge for the rest of the night, yes! I am in control.  Im proud of myself!



Way to go Jill !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 23, 2004)

I am so proud and happy for you baby girl!

I had a frappuccino today, but it was a conscious decision and no more junk food for the rest of the day.  It's funny how we rejoice when we eat bad foods, simply because we are in control.  I mean, that's truly more important anyway.  It IS possible to get lean w/ controlled cheats! 

Love ya hon, hope everything is cool!


----------



## Jill (May 24, 2004)

05/24

Meal 1: 1/4C oats, 2ew's, 2T cottage cheese, 1 scoop protein
Meal 2: 1/3C oats, 2ew's, 2T cottage cheese, 1 scoop protein, 1T coco
Meal 3: 5oz chix, 1/4C tom sauce, 1/2C b rice
Meal 4: teeny weeny piece of b-day cake (co-workers b-day)
I only ate 1/2 the piece! mini carrots
Meal 5: 5-6oz ext lean beef, 2 slices ff cheese, lettuce, diet yogurt
Meal 6: FF fudgsicle (80cals), few strawberries, maybe some egg whites

WORKOUT:
CARDIO: 30 mins cross trainer, 30 mins interval running WOW, was I ever dripping with sweat after this one!!!
WEIGHT: Crazy ass back workout...


----------



## Sapphire (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Saph ... I'm happy with my body.   In my world, I'm a god.
> I'm just maintaining the 'no love handles' workouts.


Well.. You are lucky and a man!


----------



## Sapphire (May 25, 2004)

Great job Jilly!  You are gonna look  in that bikini!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 25, 2004)

Hey honey! Awesome Meals & workouts!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 25, 2004)

Jillie...you run for a solid 30 mins?  I die after just 2 mins.     I'm bad.   I'm enivous if you do a whole 30!


----------



## shortstuff (May 25, 2004)

Jill-  wanted to pop in and say hello    Hope you have a good day and I love reading your notes.  You are too cute    You crack me up.  You are doing awesome!


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 25, 2004)

Jill- your doing awesome hun- keep it up!


----------



## Jill (May 25, 2004)

05/25

Meal 1: 1/3C oats, 1 scoop protein, 2 ew's, 2T cottage cheese, 100g strawberries
Meal 2: 1/3C oats, 1 scoop protein, 2 ew's, 2T cottage cheese, 100g strawberries, 1T coco
Meal 3: 2oz chix, trail mix, rice cakes, cukes
Meal 4: 1.5oz ext lean beef, 1 bite of Steves pasta
Meal 5: 1C egg whites, 1 slice ff cheese, veggies, sf ff fudgsicle

WORKOUT:
CARDIO: 30 mins ct, 30 min run
WEIGHTS: Bis...totally did not want t o train today. WIll do tris on there own this week

Day off today!! Now I work 12 in a row, that really sucks!!! Shopped and tanned. Bought ANOTHER bathing suit, but I returned 1 I bought last week, and got a couple more tanks. Good thing there is nothing to BUY in Cuba cause Ive been spending way to much money here in the last few weeks!!!!


----------



## Jill (May 25, 2004)

Hey shortstuff!! Ya, I sometimes laugh at myself when I read my own posts! 

Thanks NC!

30min is pretty easy for me Jodie. I used to run atleast 40mins a few years ago, It just got to be way to hard on my knees. I love running cause I sweat buckets AND I feel great when i am done.


----------



## atherjen (May 26, 2004)

youve got to be the biggest shop-o-holic!!!  I dont blame you! Id be tempted with the WestEd Mall so close too!!!  lucky brat!! 

your training is looking intense girl!!!  and diet it spot on! Im glad that you have found a balance that suits you


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hey shortstuff!! Ya, I sometimes laugh at myself when I read my own posts!
> 
> Thanks NC!
> ...




Oh you are one of THOSE people who love running!  
Chris my bf is too, he LOVES it and is very very fast.  He wins races not just runs in them....  he used to do ultra marathons, running 50,60,70 miles at ONE time!   

ME...  I used to run alot.  I did half marathons... but I don't run anymore.  Too much cardio is bad for muscle building.    I always tell people I dont do cardio I am a bodybuilder.  They usually either just stare at me or laugh.  
Apparently I dont LOOK like a bodybuilder to THEM.


----------



## Jill (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> I always tell people I dont do cardio I am a bodybuilder.  They usually either just stare at me or laugh.
> Apparently I dont LOOK like a bodybuilder to THEM.


You are sooooooooo cute Saphy!!! I dont think I will be doing any marathons, not yet! 

Thanks AJ. I think what works for ME, is just trying to eat clean, and if I have a treat, oh well. Im just trying to be happy, and find a balance in life, and actually enjoy it!


----------



## naturaltan (May 26, 2004)

and that's what's important ... that is works for you.  Again, only those who are dieting for a comp need to be hard nosed about what they eat, how much and when.  Those that are trying to lose weight because it would make them happy NEED to find a happy balance - it only helps in attaining the goal.


----------



## Jill (May 26, 2004)

Im so pissed at bulk nutrition! They sent me the wrong p bars, some nasty ones called carb rite, and they are gross!!!!!!!! Atleast they are going to send me the right ones, the carb sense ones I ordered!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 26, 2004)

Hi Sweetie Pie! Can I come to Cuba with you?


----------



## gwcaton (May 27, 2004)

Morning Sunshine !

How's Jill today ?


----------



## Jill (May 27, 2004)

05/27

Meal 1: 1/3C oats, 2ew's, 1 scoop protein, 2T cottage cheese, 100g strawberries
*Few bites of atkins cereal...What a horrible aftertaste!
Meal 2: 5oz chix, 1/2C b rice
Meal 3: Lettuce, diet yogurt
Meal 4: 1/3C oats, 2ew's, 1 scoop protein, 2T cottage cheese, 1-2oz chix
*candy from grocery store bin
Meal 5: 5-8 mini rice cakes, sf ff fudgsicle, few peanuts, lettuce and tomatoes, diet yogurt

WORKOUT:
CARDIO: 15mins CT, 15min run...knees in MAJOR pain today
WEIGHT: Leggies

Meals and training totally off today. Should have spread my protein out more evenly. Could barely do cardio cause my knees have been taking a beating since I started running. Ah well. Gonna take a week off most likely when i'm in Cuba...just a few more sleeps!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (May 27, 2004)

Oh Jill I love yah    I miss my running bod sometimes but at the same time I have a booty my boy loves    I love what I run now and I can kick butt on hills    Are you doing glutamine??  Make sure sine you are running do glutamine and maybe some blucosamine, I know that helps my joints when I run.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 28, 2004)

Morning Hottie!!    When you run do you run indoors or on a treadmill?


----------



## Sapphire (May 28, 2004)

Morning Jilly Bean!!

That atkins food is nasty!  (IMHO) 

Bet ya cant wait for Cuba.. sun, fun and lots of good loving with you sweetie!!   

Have a great weekend... BTW I LOVE your hair!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (May 28, 2004)

You are sooooo sweet Saphy, yup I am getting so excited!!

Andrea, I run on the treadmill, I dont even want to atempt running on cement. Had a great run this am!


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2004)

I run on cement!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 28, 2004)

I can not run outside, I get winded sooo much quicker!

Altho right now I can't run anywhere


----------



## Jill (May 29, 2004)

Cement is hard on my knees. 

Working today, its pouring rain so I dont mind. This new board has been annoying me-I couldnt log in and had to have my passsword reset numerous times, aggggg! Diets been ok....Workout grrreeeeeeeat

Next week at this time I will be on a plane!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 29, 2004)

Yeah, did you get your computer fixed yet girly?


----------



## Jill (May 29, 2004)

Yup, FINALLY! I fixed it all myself! God, Ive been eating pretzles for 2 days!!! WHere are the smilies gone to?


----------



## Jill (Jun 1, 2004)

Only 4 more sleeps and I am off to the beach and I am so friggin excited!! (not about being in a bathing suit though) Im gonna start posting my diet again-I went to the docs yesterday, and since the beginning of march my weight has went up 7 pounds  I just started a new bc bill in march, so that might explain some of the weight gain. I am stopping the pill all together in a few weeks-my doc suggested it cause my body has been on it straight for like 13 years. Im also going to get some blood work done. My diet is fairly clean and I workout crazy amounts, that weight gain is too much in too little time. Ah well, ive got a life time to work on it. Have a super one peeps!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear that snookums, I'm sure it's related to the BC if your diet is ok and your workouts are good.. The doc wanted to put me on BC for my skin, but I was like, and risk weight gain no thanks!!!!


----------



## Jill (Jun 1, 2004)

06/01

Meal 1:1/4C oats, 1T cottage cheese, 1scoop protein, 2 ew's
Meal 2:1/3C oats, 2T cottage cheese, 1scoop protein, 2 ew's, 100g strawberries
Meal 3:4oz chix, 1 ww pita, 1 slice ff cheese, mini rice cakes
Meal 4:1 grapefruit, mini carrots, diet yogurt
Meal 5:1/4C oats, 1T cottage cheese, 1scoop protein, 2 ew's, 1tsp margarine

WORKOUT:
CARDIO: 15mins ct, 15mins precor, 15mins stairclimber, 15min run
WEIGHTS: SS bis & tris


----------



## kim (Jun 2, 2004)

Hi Jill,

Thank you for stopping into my training logs. Lucky girl, going to Cuba.  It's my favorite destination, I was supposed to go this summer for my rewards (for that 25 pounds lost) but, our new boat is now my rewards.  You gonna have fun in Cuba, I think it's the most wonderful part of the world, well for the beach.

Enjoy your trip.

Kim


----------



## Jill (Jun 2, 2004)

06/02

Meal 1: 1/4C oats, 1T cottage cheese, 2 ew's, 1 scoop protein
Meal 2: 1/3C oats, 2T cottage cheese, 2 ew's, 1 scoop protein, 100g strawberries
Meal 3: 3.5oz chix, 1 ww pita, 1 slice ff cheese, 8 mini rice cakes, 1 diet yogurt
Meal 4: 1 diet yogurt, 1 p grapefruit
**tiny bit of trail mix**(starvin!)
Meal 5: 4oz ext lean beef, lettuce, tomatoes, salsa

WORKOUT:
Cardio: 30 mins ct, 10min powerwalk, 10min bike. My knees have been in so much pain. Need to take a break from running.
Weights: Shoulders


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 2, 2004)

Nice food and workout chica     You are awesome


----------



## atherjen (Jun 3, 2004)

deit is looking right on JIllybean! and so is training! WAY TO GO!!! motivation is smack on!  

Im so jealous of Cuba! I hope you have a wonderful time! tkae LOTS of pics for us!!  

hows the weather out west? its rainy and 40's here


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi JIll!! SorrY I have been totally MIA from your journal.. 
About the SMALL Weight gain~ I would def. get that checked out-with Blood work.  It may be that birth control. Although you never know it could just be water weight.. or bloatness... or just a bad day to be weighted. I was up on my docs scale last week--but now I'm back to normal

Your diet & exercise looks great!!!! Do some cardio for me since I can't 

Take care honey!!!


----------



## Jill (Jun 3, 2004)

Im gonna try to get my blood work done today, if I have time i just have a tonne of things to do before we leave tomorrow. Thanks for checking on me Stacey Oh ya, Im stopping the pill, NO plans to get preggo either!

Hi Aj! Nice to see ya! Actually, Its going to be real nice here this weekend, in the 20's. (Ill be on a REAL beach!) I dont know what that is in US. Do you always do temps in US degrees???


----------



## jstar (Jun 3, 2004)

OMG! 20 degrees farenheit (sp?)!? We go by farenheit in the US. 

 I wanted to start BC to reduce my cycle from 7 days to 3-4 lighter ones. There are so many choices - the pill, the patch, the needle, oh my! Well, I am sure you will feel better when you get off the pill to give your body a break. Have fun in Cuba!!!!


----------



## Jill (Jun 4, 2004)

Bye Bye peeps! Im off to Cuba to relax on the beach and I am sooooooo excited!!! Will miss ya all!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 4, 2004)

Have fun Jill!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 4, 2004)

Bye Jill !


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 4, 2004)

Have a blast!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jun 4, 2004)

Bye Jilly!!!  have SUPERFUN!!!!!!


----------



## sara (Jun 5, 2004)

Have fun hun


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 5, 2004)

Bye Jilly!!! Be safe and have sex!!!! I mean fun!  hehe love ya, your twin!


----------



## Jill (Jun 7, 2004)

>Thanks all, I feel so special! Greeky you are so silly!

I am having a pretty good time. The beach is beautiful, and Im getting a nice tan. I will deff post some pics when i get back. The food here is really gross though. Steve and I are surviving off of omlets, salmon and rice. Even the cake is gross!!! WTF! Maybe Ill lose 5 pounds. lol

Greeky my sis, Ive been reading the DrPhill book again, GET IT! Im actaully making some connections this time, and highlighting stuff. Im ready to change for good.

Talk to ya all soon!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 7, 2004)

Get off the computer!!!  But I am so glad to hear you are ahving a kick butt time!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2004)

Oh my gosh--where did you find a computer at? Silly girl!

I'm glad your having a great time!! Can't wait to see the pics!!
That totally sucks the food is bad!!  WTF? Sowwwy!!!

Which Dr. Phil book are you reading??? I have the first one. I need to get the 2nd one.

Have fun honey!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 11, 2004)

Hey Jilly Bean!!

How is all that sun???  Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 11, 2004)

Wish I could go to Barnes and Noble right now but I gotta go to my crappy part time job soon.. well I have time.. but I'm lazy, lol


----------



## Jill (Jun 13, 2004)

Hi all!Glad to be back. 

Over all Steve and I had a great time. Weather was awesome, beach was beautiful (like our tans!) Basically we did a whole lot of R & R. I deff wont miss the food, it was only 'average' in my books!! I lived off of tuna, eggs, pasta and bread (and some desserts) so I doubt I lost any weight at all. I plan to weigh in Monday. I have a tonne of pics that Ill post in a few days. 

A major highlight of our trip is that we met a great couple from Toronto, who both just finished competeting a week ago! (and placed very well) We hung out with them, and learnt a lot of valuable info. They were great with the hundereds of questions we asked, and very inspiring, and totally ripped!!! They have offered to help us by email-shes a nutritionalist, he is a personal trainer. We even trained with them at the gym in the resort!!! Really nice down to earth people. Id love to post the pics I have of them, but I dont think that would be appropriate.

I also read Dr Phills book-weight loss management 2X, highlighted numerous parts, and made some real connections. I plan to re-write my 'notes', when I have some time on the computer, and will share if anyone is interested. I dug very deep this time, and actually set some 'realistic' goals. Im so very excited to begin healing my emotions once and for all. Im also going to follow a plan / advice from my Toronto friend, and totally revamp my training-these people are just amazing!!!

Glad to be home and back on track.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 13, 2004)

*Hi Jill !!!!!*

Glad you are back ! Your new avi is great!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2004)

*JILL!!!! WOW! Sounds like you had an AMAZING Trip!!!*_ I'm so happy for you that you met that couple and that you learned so much from them!! That's awesome!!! We missed you around here!_

_Glad you had a great time-- and I can't wait to read more in your journal!! _


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 13, 2004)

Welcome back sweetie!!! I'm glad you had such a great time! I'd love to see those Dr Phil notes when you type them up!

Can't wait to see pics.. Gorgeous new avi hon! Love it!


----------



## Jill (Jun 13, 2004)

I posted a bunch of new pics in my gallery!


----------



## Jill (Jun 13, 2004)

06/13

Meal 1: 1/2C oats, 2T cottage cheese, 2 ew's, 1 scoop protein
Meal 2: 3.5oz chix, veggies
Meal 3: 3.5oz chix, veggies
Meal 4: 6??oz ext lean beef, 2 slice ff cheese, veggies
Meal 5: 1 scoop protein, raspberries OR 1C ew's, veggies

Not much of an apetite today.

TRAINING:
Rest


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice pics Jill !  You two look like you were having a good time !


----------



## Jill (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks Gary, and yes we did have a great time!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 14, 2004)

Wow ... great pics Jill!!
I love the pic of you standing in the walk way - very sexy.  I understand that you still have a weight goal to achieve, but by looking at the very last beach pic of you and Steve, you are much closer than you made it seem to me!  That last pic is my next favorite.  I think I've seen Steve at the gym ... his face seems familar.  

Time for us to hit Cuba it seems.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 14, 2004)

I agree w/ NT, Jilly you look really nice in your bikinis, I was pleasantly surprised.  You look great sweetie!  Up that confidence NOW, that's the only way things will change.  I am working on it myself, actually starting to see the world in new ways, its great.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 14, 2004)

Jill You are soooo cute, glad you had a great trip, sick of being home yet???  Glad to see you back


----------



## Jill (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks for all your nice comments peeps! I guess we are hard on ourselves.  I have set some goals, and am in the process of changing old ways and bad habits, and cant wait to see the changes!!

My next step is to see a nat doc, cause I am pretty sure I have candida-I have _*all*_ of the symptoms. All my tests with my reg doc (blood) are ok. Im planning a vega test next. Ive also discontinued the bc pill.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 14, 2004)

Jillie...great pics from Cuba!  Looks so pretty there.  You and Steve are a cute couple!  Look very happy.


----------



## Jill (Jun 14, 2004)

06/14

Meal 1: 1/3C oats, 1 scoop protein, 2 ew's, 2T cottage cheese, 100g strawberries
Meal 2: 4oz chix, lettuce, ff ranch / salsa, diet yogurt
Meal 3: 4oz chix, 1/2C b rice, salsa, veggies
Meal 4: 1 scoop protein, pineapple, 2 Big rice cakes
*snack* veggies
Meal 5: 3.8oz chix, 1.5oz ext lean beef, lettuce, ff ranch / salsa

TRAINING:
CARDIO: 1H am empty stomach
WEIGHTS: Back pm


----------



## Jill (Jun 14, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jillie...great pics from Cuba! Looks so pretty there. You and Steve are a cute couple! Look very happy.


Thanks Jodie


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey Jill~ Great pics!!! You look soo pretty in all of them!! I think you look really good in your swimsuits!!  CUTE CLOTHES TOOOOO I love all your outfits!!! Especially that top in your avi!! TOO Cute!! Where did you get it..and is it two tops??

Steve is a cutie--Ya'll look great together!


----------



## Jill (Jun 14, 2004)

You are such a sweet heart Stacey!! The top in my avi IS actually 2 tops! I bought em from a store called smart set-I think they are only in canada. BUT, just buy 2 1/2 sleeve tops, and layer them! Actually, smart set called me tonight to let me know they are having a customer appreciation tomorrow, and to come and shop cause there are going to be some great deals! Oh oh. Jill is shopping tomorrow!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 15, 2004)

Cool pics Jill!  I agree with all the above... you look great to me!  
Stinks coming back to reality, doesn't it?


----------



## Jill (Jun 15, 2004)

It does stink Sapphy, I love beaches, tanning, and just relaxing! 

Add to yesterday: 

Meal 6: 1/2C raspberries, 2.5oz chix, lettuce, salsa


----------



## Stacey (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey Jill!! Nope we don't have that store here--but I never thought about layering the shirts--smart!!
Oh Lordy- I'm glad I'm not the only one who gets calls from stores saying they are having a huge sale!! HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jill (Jun 15, 2004)

06/15

Meal 1: 1/3C oats, 1 scoop protein, 2ew's, 2T cottage cheese, 100g strawberries
Meal 2: 1/3C oats, 1 scoop protein, 2ew's, 2T cottage cheese, 2oz pineapple
Meal 3: 4.5oz chix, 1/2C b rice, salsa, veggies, 2 diet yogurts
Meal 4: 4.5oz chix, veggies, ff ranch, salsa
Meal 5: 1C ew's, veggies

1300cals
180P, 100C, 15F

WOW! I only ate 1300 cals and have been full all day. Veggies and protein are great. Completely satisfied

TRAINING:
CARDIO: 45mins
WEIGHTS: Bis & Tris


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 16, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 06/15
> 
> Meal 1: 1/3C oats, 1 scoop protein, 2ew's, 2T cottage cheese, 100g strawberries
> Meal 2: 1/3C oats, 1 scoop protein, 2ew's, 2T cottage cheese, 2oz pineapple
> ...


Completely !?  LOL    Hi sweetie !


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 16, 2004)

Jillie!  Keep that up chickie!  I know my calories are usually low, but I tend to stay pretty full most of the time.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 16, 2004)

Haha, stores don't call me, guess I should start shopping more! But most of the stores here have UGLY stuff!!!! And either too cheap (quality) or too expensive!!!

I also find if I don't drink water I *feel* hungrier!

How are you today jillybaby??


----------



## Jill (Jun 16, 2004)

I feell like a million bucks Greeky! i am just so happy, life is good.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 16, 2004)

Jill you sound so WONDERFUL & YOUR MEALS LOOK AWESOME!!!


----------



## Jill (Jun 16, 2004)

06/16

Meal 1: 1/4C oats, 2T cottage cheese, 1 scoop protein, 2 ew's
Meal 2: 1/3C oats, 2T cottage cheese, 1 scoop protein, 2 ew's, 100g's strawberries
Meal 3: 4oz chix, 1/2C b rice, salsa, 1 diet yogurt, veggies
Snack: diet yogurt
Meal 4: 4oz chix, salsa, 1T ff ranch, veggies
Meal 5: 1C egg whites, veggies, salsa

1350 cals
170P, 118C, 17F

Many 'impulses' today, as Dr Phill would say. More than the norm 5-7. I think my body is craving sugar. Didnt have any. Good job for me. 

TRAINING:
CARDIO: 30 mins
WEIGHT: Leggies. My ass is already killing me from this mornin


----------



## Jill (Jun 16, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Jill you sound so WONDERFUL & YOUR MEALS LOOK AWESOME!!!


You are a real jem Stacey


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 16, 2004)

Good job Jill !!!!!  xoxox


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 16, 2004)

Jillie...hang in there for a week or so without the sugar, the cravings usually go away within that time.  In the meantime..sf pop sicles.


----------



## Mavs (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi Jill!  Diet and workouts look great!!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jill (Jun 17, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jillie...hang in there for a week or so without the sugar, the cravings usually go away within that time. In the meantime..sf pop sicles.


And sf jello!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2004)

psssst ...


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> You are a real jem Stacey


 AWWWW Thanks!!  You are a wonderful woman!!!

Good Job on not giving in to the cravings sweetie! You are Strong!!

I'm loving my sf jello right now!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 17, 2004)

Hi Jilly Bean!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2004)

Hey Jill~ I just picked up Dr. Phil's book at the Vitamin Shoppe today- The Ultimate Weight Solution-   Is this the one you have??  (The 7 keys to weight loss freedom)

They let you rent the books at that store--didn't have to pay a dime- just have to return it in 60 days!!


----------



## Jill (Jun 17, 2004)

*06/17*

*Meal 1: *1/3C oats, 1 scoop protein, 2T cottage cheese, 2 ew's, 100g's strawberries
*Meal 2: *4oz chix, 1/2C b rice, veggies, 1 diet yogurt
*Meal 3: *3.5oz chix, veggies, salsa, ff ranch, 2 rice cakes, 1 diet yogurt
*Meal 4: *Veggies, sf jello
*Meal 5: *1 Pouch albacore
*Meal 6: *4oz chix, veggies, salsa, sf jello, sf popsicle

*1310 cals*
*159P, 129C, 16F*

It sure seems like I ate a lot, cals are nice n low!

Was at the mall and was STARVIN! Trying to find something high in protein, and no carbs. So I bought a pouch of tuna instead of crap food!!! I kept telling myself 'its just an impulse', you dont need that crap.

OH OH OH! I was at the grocery store and they have sf jolly rancher jellos!!! Of course I had to buy em. Green apple, aaaaaahhhh heaven to get away from orange and cherry!

*TRAINING:*
*CARDIO: *55 mins
*WEIGHTS: *Rest


----------



## Jill (Jun 17, 2004)

Yup Stacey, thats the book!

Hi NT!!! Weekends going to be nice and sunny!!! I have to pick weeds a WHOLE yard of em!!! Not looking forward to it. 

Friday is my day off, thats on the agenda (weed picking since I did my 'weekly' shop at the mall tonight. Only bought jean capris, a new belt, and some sandals. Ooops, I picked up 3 new shirts yesterday too.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 18, 2004)

Morning Sweetie !  

Enjoy your day off .


----------



## Jenny (Jun 18, 2004)

Hey Jillsan!
I'm glad you had a great time in Cuba!!  I saw your pics, you are so cute!! You need to stop being so hard on yourself  Sounds like you're in a great place right now, I'm so happy to hear that! Keep up the great work!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 18, 2004)

Morning hottie!! Your meals are looking awesome- keep it up  .  And your pictures are great!! Your such a pretty girl!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Yup Stacey, thats the book!
> 
> Hi NT!!! Weekends going to be nice and sunny!!! I have to pick weeds a WHOLE yard of em!!! Not looking forward to it.
> 
> Friday is my day off, thats on the agenda (weed picking since I did my 'weekly' shop at the mall tonight. Only bought jean capris, a new belt, and some sandals. Ooops, I picked up 3 new shirts yesterday too.


'Weekly shop'  (Sounds like Me Again- I swear we are sisters )

COOL~ Thats the book I got- I read 16 pages last night and I just couldn't put it down-it's so great!!!

Hey I'm wearing Jean capris (long kind) that I got 2 wks ago! 

Have fun pulling weeds~ Girl I will be doing the Same thing tomorrow!! Uggg!!!
In my front & back yard! Fun Fun-but hey it is light cardio 

Have a Great day off and a wonderful sunny weekend


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 18, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Yup Stacey, thats the book!
> 
> Hi NT!!! Weekends going to be nice and sunny!!! I have to pick weeds a WHOLE yard of em!!! Not looking forward to it.


It's about time we got a nice weekend - and this one promises to be nice. Yeah!  We're heading to the lake with some friends for a little r'nr ... a little campfire drinking ... a little bike riding.  It should be a good weekend.  

Speaking of yards, how did the new house looking go?  Did you decide to buy?


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 18, 2004)

Jillie...how many strawberries are 100g?  Big berries or little berries?  If I have them, I have to have the WHOLE container. Large one small one, doesn't matter, just gotta eat the whole thing!

Pulling weeds is more tiring than cardio!


----------



## Jill (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi all  Wow, do I feel special this mornin, all these visitors! 

Yup Stacey, the book is a good one. Its really about making connections with the keys, and I did. (Today is a true test-a day off of work _ususallly _triggers binge.) Have a good read! Oh ya, we could do some serious trouble in a mall together!!! My jean capris are the long ones with the bid roll at the bottom.

Hey, I was just looking forward to getting a tan while picking weeds, but cardio too, thats a bonus!!!! 

Jodie, 100gs of strawberries is about 2 really big ones, or 3-4 small ones. Im anal cause I weigh em, I know thats like 7g of carbs. I allow myself a few each day, or else I would end up eating the whole container too. 

NT! What a beaut-e-ful mornin!  We are still undecided about the house. 

Getting ready to go to the gym, then I have to drive half way across the city to this meat market to buy Steve this croatian meat. I really dont want to go buts its my day off and Im sweet.  Have a super weekend all!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2004)

LoL-- You are Sweet!

Those jeans sound cute--sound similar to mine!! http://www.nyandcompany.com/trends/index.jsp--I have these on today-the bluejean style.  And I had the Coral color on yesterday-they fit awesome!

Jill I can tell I am going to Love this book!!

Ohhh Yeah- A Tan Too pulling weeds--I will have to pull them in the backyard with my swimsuit on--smart thinking Jill!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2004)

Oh damn that didn't work~ If you go to the site-Click on "city styles" Then they are like the 4th pair of pants (under 9 to 5 wear) ...and the ones I have on today are in the "after 5" section--the first pair- (have them in blue jean and coral)


----------



## Jill (Jun 18, 2004)

NICE capris Stacey!!! That store has some real cute stuff! Very similar to the smart set store I was talking about, and another place I reg shop at called dynamite!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks girl!!!! OH Cool! Ya I thought we had the same taste!!! LOL


----------



## Jill (Jun 18, 2004)

*06/18*

*Meal 1: *1/4C oats, 1 scoop protein, 2 ew's, 2T cottage cheese
*Meal 2: *1/3C oats, 1 scoop protein, 2 ew's, 2T cottage cheese, 100g's strawberries
*Meal 3: *3.5oz chix, 1/4C b rice, veggies, 1 rice cake
*Meal 4: *A whole bunch of sf popsicles, sf jello
*Meal 5: *5? oz lean steak, veggies

*1300 cals*
*154P, 106C, 23F*

*TRAINING:*
*CARDIO: *40 mins CT, 10min walk<---wishing I could run but my ass is still way to sore. *6 HOURS *pulling weeds. These arent sissy weeds either, they are as high as your knees, and most of them need 2 hands to pull. In hindsight, I would have paid someone to do it. 
*WEIGHTS:* Shoulders, my fav!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2004)

6 HOURS!!! HOLY COW!! You poor thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> *Meal 4: *A whole bunch of sf popsicles, sf jello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Okay, first of all, is Meal 4 really a meal?    You crack me up! Looks like one my meals for Wednesday. 

 Sorry about all that weed pulling. I had to do 90 minutes and I thought that was a lot.

 Everything continues to look so great in here - keep up the good work hottie!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 19, 2004)

I had a meal like that one the day b4 yesterday except it was popsicles and fat free cool whip


----------



## Jill (Jun 19, 2004)

*06/19*

*Meal 1: *1/3C oats, 1 scoop protein, 2T cottage cheese, 2 ew's, 100g's strawberries
*Meal 2: *3.5oz chix, salsa, 1/2C brown rice, veggies, diet yogurt
*Meal 3: *3.5oz chix,2T ff sour cream, salsa, veggies, diet yogurt, sf jello
*Meal 4: *5.5oz chix, veggies, sf jello
*Meal 5: *4oz chix, veggies

*1300 cals*
*169P, 110C, 17F*

*TRAINING:*
Rest


----------



## Stacey (Jun 19, 2004)

Jill your doing awesome!!! Have a great weekend!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 20, 2004)

Morning miss Jill !


----------



## Jill (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks Stacey! Mornin Gary, how goes it???
Getting ready to go do chest and cardio. My legs are *STILL *sore...I did them on wed, wtf????? I think the weed picking has something to do with it.

I was so excited this am, I just bought myself one of those '1 cup' coffee machines, they are great!!!! Ive never made coffee at home before, I usually just buy it...I think I am officially addicted now!

Oh ya, for the record my weights at its lowest in *6 months!!!* 2 Days in a row.  This is a real motivator!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 20, 2004)

Drink lots of water too!   Your doing awesome!!!  New pics new pics!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 20, 2004)

That's AWESOME sweetie pie, but why are your calories so low? Are you feeling more cold/temperature sensitive? Tired or dizzy or not thinking clearly?


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 20, 2004)

*Way to go JILL !! *


----------



## Jill (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks peeps!!! I do feel great! ***Note to self. Stick with this plan cause it works!***
Greeky, my cals dont even feel that low, cause Im eating so many veggies and lettuce. I really dont WANT any other carbs except for oats-Im also trying to not eat any carbs (except veggies) after 3pm. Im also addicted to salsa, I eat it on almost everything! (except protein pancakes ) If I feel like a sweet treat I eat sf jello or sf popsicles. 

Jodie, hopefully in a few weeks / months Ill post some pics. I have some REAL fat ones from Jan. Hopefully i can achieve somewhat of a transformation like you!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 20, 2004)

Jillie...If there is a will, there is always a way!  I think you can transform quicker than you may think.     You may want to throw a few days in there where the calories are higher, like maybe a lil pasta or so once a week.  That way if you do change eatting habits again, you won't add a bunch of weight back on.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 20, 2004)

Where did this plan come from sweetums? What is it? I'm having trouble identifying it.  Anyway, I keep thinking.. go low carb go low carb, but I don't want to rebound again like Jodie mentionned.  It was the damn rebound weight that killed me, I'd be ok if I was back at my old 148.


----------



## Jill (Jun 20, 2004)

*06/20*

*Meal 1: *1/4C oats, 1T cottage cheese, 2 ew's, 1 scoop protein
*Meal 2: *1/3C oats, 1T cottage cheese, 2ew's, 1 scoop protein, 100g's strawberries
*Meal 3: *4oz chix, veggies, 1C special K, salsa, 2T ff sc, 1 sf popsicle
*Meal 4: *5?oz steak, 12-14 broiled shrimpies, veggies, 1-2C watermelon <----ate a bit too much protein at this one, its better than the garlic bread, cabbage rolls, bbqed potatoes, fudgsicles and pie I passed on! 
*Meal 5: *4oz chix, veggies, sf jello, sf popsicle

*1518 cals*
*190P , 110C, 31F*

*TRAINING:*
*CARDIO: *45mins ct, 15mins stairmaster, *3 hours  *picking weeds, no wonder I was hungry all day!
*WEIGHTS: *Chest

Proud that I passed on all the crap at din din tonight!! Cals a little higher than I would have like today, but I was very active so im sure I'll be fine. I bought a box of special K today simply for the free stepper, Im going to have to be careful around the cereal, its a trigger to binge. Packed over *45 BIG GARBAGE BAGS *of weeds today....just imagine how many we picked!!! I just hope the garbage man takes the 30 some we put out for him!


----------



## Jill (Jun 20, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Where did this plan come from sweetums? What is it? I'm having trouble identifying it. Anyway, I keep thinking.. go low carb go low carb, but I don't want to rebound again like Jodie mentionned. It was the damn rebound weight that killed me, I'd be ok if I was back at my old 148.


Greeky hunny, Im just simply tring to stay under 120carbs, tonnes of veggies, and high protein. Im also not eating carbs after 3 or so. This is _similar _to Jodie's cutting plan, but Im taking it day by day. I plan to have a cheat meal once every 2 weeks. This is really working for me so far, and its super easy. I havent really craved carbs at all . I HAVE deff craved choc and sugar, but thats normal for me-except I now realize they are just 'impulses', and they do pass. 

The main thing is, Im tired of hearing myself complain about ME. Either I have to put up with the way I look and accept it, or work to change it. Im tired of being depressed about weight issues. Basically, I either have to put up or shut up. Ive come to terms and am working on binge issues, and emotional eating. The Dr Phil book is great. The only thing is that you cant change some one who _doesnt_ want to change. I simply want to bad enough now. I also realize that a healthy lifestyle and body wont come around if you eat crap everyday, Im really enjoying eating healthy again, I feel 100% better.

I think you just have to be in right mindset, 99% of the time.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 20, 2004)

That is alot of weeds!   Glad we live in an apartment, landscapers come do that once a week.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 21, 2004)

Reading this journal makes me really happy these days  You're in a great place sweets and I love it!


----------



## Jill (Jun 21, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Reading this journal makes me really happy these days  You're in a great place sweets and I love it!


Thanks Jenny, I feel just pure happiness inside, I really cant explain it.     I really think that after my Cuba trip, It has made me realize how fortunate I am, and I really look at life differently now.

BTW, Steve and I were talking about Sweden, and I was like, 'I have a friend in Sweden'!! He was like 'Ya, Sweden is voted having the most attractive people in the world!'. You fit in perfectly. Have a fantastic day beautiful, enjoy working!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 21, 2004)

Hey Jillsan! 
You do have a friend in Sweden  Yes, we do have a lot of hottie people here. Really, when you go to a club there's just beauties EVERYWHERE. Guys and girls!  If you ever decide to visit Sweden I'd love to be a tour guide and show you all the hot spots  If I'm here that is 
So glad you're feeling good, I think you're experiencing what I did earlier this spring  I had a little downfall during my vacation, feeling bad about myself, and it reminded me to never stop working on the things that matter  Reading your journal is great for all of us here, you inspire us all


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 21, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> The main thing is, Im tired of hearing myself complain about ME. Either I have to put up with the way I look and accept it, or work to change it. Im tired of being depressed about weight issues. Basically, I either have to put up or shut up. Ive come to terms and am working on binge issues, and emotional eating. The Dr Phil book is great. The only thing is that you cant change some one who _doesnt_ want to change. I simply want to bad enough now. I also realize that a healthy lifestyle and body wont come around if you eat crap everyday, Im really enjoying eating healthy again, I feel 100% better.
> 
> I think you just have to be in right mindset, 99% of the time.


 
Excellent post Jill!! So true, you just made my morning! I'm going to get that Dr. Phil book to that everyone keeps talking about.  I think it would be very beneficial. 

Have a good day sweetie!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 21, 2004)

Morning Jill ! 
You sound so happy and you are doing so great !  I just got up ! WOHOOOO this vacation stuff is fun ! LOL

I didn't realize they has sooooo many weeds in Canada ! 
Have a great one !


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 21, 2004)

Like NG said ... great post Jill!  

Your Cuba trip has been beneficial it seems.  You have a new drive that is going good for you.  And I love the food plan ... it's Jill's plan that works for you, instead of this plan or that plan. 

I think you've hit it right on ... either live with how you are and don't complain, or change it.  It's very simple to say, but hard to implement - and you've begun the process of making the change.  You go girl.  

How was the weekend?  It certainly was nice out.  We went to Albert Beach.  It was beautiful out there, although the beach itself left a lot to be desired.  It would be nice to have a Cuba/Mexico type beach here to relax at.  We brought our daughter and see really didn't care ... so it all worked out in the end.  Oh ... our daughter was voted most well behaved and most beautiful at the campsite by the managers.  Most beautiful was a very nice compliment ... being the best behaved wasn't hard to get - the things parents let their kids do while camping.  Our friends have a 5th wheel.  Their neighbours kids were throwing water balloons at it??  And when it was brought up to the parents, they shrugged their shoulders and said "they isn't much we can do really" ... so I found the kids and told them straight up, if I caught them, I'd beat their a$$ and there wouldn't be much my wife could do .... "   There wasn't another balloon thrown at their 5th wheel.


----------



## Jill (Jun 21, 2004)

I think thats something Ive NOW FINALLY discovered, put up with what you are or shut up. Only YOU can change YOU! Finding something that works for me is diff than what might work for someone else. For ex Carb cycling, I was miserable, and I didnt lose any weight-It may work for one Jodi, but not for another JodiE I am no longer eating to feel _satisfied_-that not what food is for.

Glad to hear about your fab weekend at the beach NT. Your daughter sounds like a real gem-great parents make all the difference in the world.


----------



## Jill (Jun 21, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Reading your journal is great for all of us here, you inspire us all


Really? Wow. Thats a *HUGE* compliment, seriously. You really are a gem


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 21, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Greeky hunny, Im just simply tring to stay under 120carbs, tonnes of veggies, and high protein. Im also not eating carbs after 3 or so. This is _similar _to Jodie's cutting plan, but Im taking it day by day. I plan to have a cheat meal once every 2 weeks. This is really working for me so far, and its super easy. I havent really craved carbs at all . I HAVE deff craved choc and sugar, but thats normal for me-except I now realize they are just 'impulses', and they do pass.
> 
> The main thing is, Im tired of hearing myself complain about ME. Either I have to put up with the way I look and accept it, or work to change it. Im tired of being depressed about weight issues. Basically, I either have to put up or shut up. Ive come to terms and am working on binge issues, and emotional eating. The Dr Phil book is great. The only thing is that you cant change some one who _doesnt_ want to change. I simply want to bad enough now. I also realize that a healthy lifestyle and body wont come around if you eat crap everyday, Im really enjoying eating healthy again, I feel 100% better.
> 
> I think you just have to be in right mindset, 99% of the time.


I love this eating plan.. sounds practical and do-able!!!    WHen you say no carbs after 3 pm, does that include veggies?  Just curious.. 
I sorta try to eat like that as well.. but after a wo, I am supposed to eat carbs, so if I work out later..     I eat carbs.
Good luck Hottie, I LOVE your ATTITUDE!!


----------



## Jill (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi Sappy! I still eat veggies after 3, I just try not to eat any complex carbs, I might have some diet yogurt. If I workout late in the day I will probably eat carbs later than 3, but I usually train in the am's.

Thanks for the compliment of loving my attitude, I really love it myself now!!!


----------



## Jill (Jun 21, 2004)

*06/21*
*Meal 1: *1/4C oats, protein, 2ew's, 1T cottage cheese
*Meal 2: *1/3C oats, protein, 2ew's, 1T cottage cheese, 1/2C blueberries
*Snack:  *2 sf jello cups
*Meal 3: *3.5oz turkey breast, 1/2C b rice, veggies, diet yogurt
*Meal 4:* 4oz turkey breast, veggies, diet yogurt
*Meal 5:* 4oz turkey breast, veggies, sf popsicle, sf jello cup 

*1280Cals*
*166P, 117C, 13F*

*TRAINING:
Cardio: *40mins CT, 15 mins bike  
*Weights:* Back


----------



## Jenny (Jun 21, 2004)

Hey Jill you're doing great  Just don't go too low on the cals sweets. I need to tell myself that too, it's hard getting all the cals in sometimes


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 22, 2004)

Morning Jill  .  You are doing so great hun!!   Major motivation!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 22, 2004)

Jolly Rancher Jello Junkie!  LOL


----------



## Jill (Jun 22, 2004)

*06/22*

*Meal 1: *1/4C oats, protein, 1T cottage cheese, 1 ew
*Meal 2: *1/3C oats, protein, 1T cottage cheese, 1 ew, 1/2C blueberries, 50ml skim milk
*Meal 3: *1C special k, 4oz turkey breast, lettuce, ff sc, salsa
*Meal 4: *4.5oz turkey breast, lettuce, ff sc, salsa, diet yogurt, 1/4C blackberries  , sf jello 
*sf popsicle*
*Meal 5: *Protein, veggies, ff  ranch

*1317cals*
*164P, 131C, 13F*

Found a new recipe on another board, its SO good. Just take a scoop of protein (chocolate) and mix it with water. Heat in the micowave for less than a minute. It comes out like a brownie, or cake!!! Its just great. Ive been craving chocolate ALL FRIGGIN DAY. This helped. I ALMOST went back to make a second scoop! I didnt though

*TRAINING:
Cardio: *40mins ct, 15mins incline walk
*Weights: *Bis and tris


----------



## Jill (Jun 22, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jolly Rancher Jello Junkie! LOL


I know !!! It tastes good, and its low in cals. Its also real filling


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 22, 2004)

I know...I do that with gum.  I think it is my candy.  I may have a cheat food Friday depending how I look in the am.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 22, 2004)

miss u baby girl, send some of that sunshine my way!


----------



## Jill (Jun 22, 2004)

I might have a cheat *meal *sat, will see how I feel Jodie. I kinda dont wanna cheat, and screw up my progress, know what I mean???

I'll deff send some sunshine your way Greeky. 

Nighty night all, I just fell asleep for 1/2 and hour on the couch!


----------



## Jill (Jun 23, 2004)

Weight down *again!!!! *Lowest its been since Jan!!! This is so motivating! Keep it up Jill!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 23, 2004)

Congratulations Jill    Your doing awesome girl- keep it up!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 23, 2004)

yeah Jill !!!!!!! congrats !


----------



## Jenny (Jun 23, 2004)

Great Job Jill! 
You *deserve* it  Do what it takes and you *will* get what you want


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 23, 2004)

hhmmm ... Jill's weight loss book soon to come? 

Good for you Jill ...


----------



## Jill (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks everyone, soooooooooo much. I really appreciate all the support. Its really weird, once you start seeing results the desire to eat crappy starts to diminish. You just dont wanna mess up the hard work.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 23, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I might have a cheat *meal *sat, will see how I feel Jodie. I kinda dont wanna cheat, and screw up my progress, know what I mean???
> 
> I'll deff send some sunshine your way Greeky.
> 
> Nighty night all, I just fell asleep for 1/2 and hour on the couch!


Congrats Jill   I'm happy you are doing well.

I _believe_ the point of Jodie suggesting a cheat meal is so your body doesn't adapt to the diet and so progress doesn't slow down.  Similar to same reasons of high carb day in carb cycling.  It will replenish glycogen to keep your body going during workouts and your body won't enter starvation mode.


----------



## Jill (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks for visiting Jodi. I guess I finally found something that works *for me.* And its pretty easy to follow. That the most important thing. Any tips on having a planned cheat?? Things to avoid etc.... Thanks


----------



## Jodi (Jun 23, 2004)

I always visit, I just don't always comment. 

Personally, I'd do lots of carbs like mashed potatos and corn, bread (hold the butter) and steak. Then have a small dessert.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 23, 2004)

Jillie...Jodi said exactly what I meant.  I've been brain dead for a few days.  Finally have tomorrow off to regroup and adjust back to normal.  Have been working the past 10 days in a row.  Jodi's saying mashed P's and stuff sounds yummy too!   Don't be scared that a cheat meal will slow things down, it only helps.  Mini refeeds instead of a whole day.


----------



## Jill (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks Jodie's!!! You 2 gals are the greatest!

Im actually scared to cheat!Weird, Jill not wanting to cheat!!! I actually passed on the cupcakes today, everyone here was eating em cause it is a co-workers b-day. As they ate cupcakes, I ate cauliflower and cukes!

Hmmmm, maybe I'll have a cupcake Sat for a cheat! Maybe.....


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 23, 2004)

Or two!


----------



## Jill (Jun 23, 2004)

Or 3!! 

God now I want sugar, gotta find my gum! Im now addicted to tridents 'very berry' gum, its yummy!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 23, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone, soooooooooo much. I really appreciate all the support. Its really weird, once you start seeing results the desire to eat crappy starts to diminish. You just dont wanna mess up the hard work.


   very proud of you Sweetie!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 23, 2004)

3?   I'd be a piggy and have 6.  LOL


----------



## Jill (Jun 23, 2004)

*06/23*

*Meal 1: *1/4C oats, protein, 2ew's, 1T cottage cheese
*Meal 2: *1/3C oats, protein, 2ew's, 1T cottage cheese, 100g's strawberries, 1/2C blueberries
*Meal 3: *4oz turkey breast, 1/2C b rice, veggies, diet yogurt
*Meal 4: *4oz chix, veggies, diet yogurt, 1 fishie
*Meal 5: *Protein brownie , sf popsicle, veggies

*1337 Cals*
*171P, 127C, 13F*

*TRAINING:
Cardio: *40mins ct, 15mins st master
*Weights:* Shoulders


----------



## Stacey (Jun 23, 2004)

I'm addicted to Gum toooooo!!!

Jill your doing AWESOME!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 23, 2004)

Protein brownie?  how do you make these?


----------



## Jill (Jun 23, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Protein brownie? how do you make these?


I knew someone would ask! Take a scoop of protein (chocolate), add a bit of coco, and some splenda, and mix it all together with water, so its like brownie batter. Cook in the microwave for around 30 seconds (its cooks real quick). It tastes just like a brownie!! BUT, pure protein!!!!! I like it when its a little raw in the middle, thats how I make my p pancakes.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 23, 2004)

oh My!! I have to try these tomorrow!!!!!!!!  YUM!!! Or maybe now? Hmmm? lol

How much splenda?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 24, 2004)

Jillsan, that brownie thing sounds yummy, I have to try it!! 

Doing great


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 24, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Jillsan, that brownie thing sounds yummy, I have to try it!!
> 
> Doing great


 
Yum!! Me too!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 24, 2004)

Yummy!!  I am trying THAT too!  I am craving chocolate today!!


----------



## Jill (Jun 24, 2004)

If you girls try the protein brownie, just be sure not to overcook it-it cooks *very *fast!


----------



## Jill (Jun 24, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Doing great


Thanks sweetheart


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 24, 2004)

I am going to try that too! You are doing awesome baby girl, but be careful. With those low calories you need to cheat I'd say probly once a week? What does everyone else think?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 24, 2004)

I think it's working for her, so she should continue doing what works for her.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 24, 2004)

The point is that it works, but you don't want your body to adapt to it, or your metabolism to slow, and the cheats are to make it KEEP working.  I dunno


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't know much either (in fact, you probably know more than I about dieting) ... but since her vacation, she's losing weight and seems happy about it.  If a time comes when she stops losing weight, she can at that point do something different.  As both Jodies have said, their advice is given as guidelines based on their experience and have both noted that it may not work for everyone.  I compare Jill's plan to how Bruce Lee approached his martial arts.  He took from everything and created something that worked for him.  Jill has done the same thing.  She's questioned many people about their plans and has come up with something that works for her.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 24, 2004)

I know, isn't it awesome!


----------



## Jill (Jun 24, 2004)

Im really happy Nt and Greeky, what Im doing is working for me. I dont feel deprived at all. I dont want to cheat though-I MAY have a small treat Sat, Ill see then. Ive never experienced my weight actully go down, consistently, i just dont want to mess things up. 

I enjoy counting cals and measuring foods, it has just became a part of me. I think anything is possible, as long as you set your mind to it, AND STICK WITH IT. Consistency is something I lacked before.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 24, 2004)

Jill!!!!  Youa are doing freaking awesome!!  I just finally got up and I love your journal,  I really want my mom to read Dr. Phil's book.  I think it would hepl her a ton!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 24, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I enjoy counting cals and measuring foods, it has just became a part of me. I think anything is possible, as long as you set your mind to it, AND STICK WITH IT. Consistency is something I lacked before.


Me too! Your doing super awesome girlie- keep it up


----------



## Jenny (Jun 24, 2004)

NT is right on the money, don't feel like you "have to" cheat. If fatloss stalls, then do something about it then, nothing to worry about right now


----------



## Jill (Jun 24, 2004)

*06/24*

*Meal 1: *1/3C oats, 2T cottage cheese, protein, 2 ew's, 100g's strawberries
*Meal 2: *4oz chix, 1/2C b rice, salsa, veggies
*Meal 3: *4oz chix, lettuce, ff sc, salsa, diet yogurt
*Meal 4: *4oz chix, lettuce, ff sc, salsa, sf popsicle
**small bite of atkins bar (sample at Costco, the ONLY sample I had! )Minor *
*Meal 5: *4.5oz chix, lettuce, ff sc, salsa, sf popsicle

*1250 cals-*kinda low
*163P, 121C, 13F*

*TRAINING: *Supposed to be a _rest _day, instead I got up at 5am and did cardio on an empty!
*CARDIO:* 40mins ct, 15 mins precor
*WEIGHTS:* Abbies!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2004)

*KEEP UP THE AWESOME WORK JILL!!! And I agree with Jenny- you don't have to cheat! I would keep doing whats working!!  *


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 25, 2004)

Morning Miss Jill !  have a great weekend !


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Meal 4: *4oz chix, lettuce, ff sc, salsa, sf popsicle
**small bite of atkins bar (sample at Costco, the ONLY sample I had! )Minor   <~~~Is no biggie.  Samples don't count unless you eat the whole thing they are giving samples out from.  You know like the whole pie or whatever!*


Your doing great!  Psst...it's ok to take a rest day from cardio.  The body needs it at least once a week or more.


----------



## Jill (Jun 25, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> *Meal 4: *4oz chix, lettuce, ff sc, salsa, sf popsicle
> **small bite of atkins bar (sample at Costco, the ONLY sample I had! )Minor <~~~Is no biggie. Samples don't count unless you eat the whole thing they are giving samples out from. You know like the whole pie or whatever!*
> 
> 
> Your doing great! Psst...it's ok to take a rest day from cardio. The body needs it at least once a week or more.


You are so funny Jodie!!!! One BAD habit I _used_ to have was that everytime I went to a grocery store I hate candy out of the bulk bins . I havent "done" thta for a long time!!!! 

Stacey, you are real sweet!!

Have a fab weekend too Gary!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 25, 2004)

I steal one or two carmels when I walk by that bin.  I'm having my cheat today.....choc. chip cookies.  Soooooooooooooo yummy!   We are doing a test to see how I fill out from them.     We took before pics, so in about another hor we will take some more up to the time I go to work at 2pm.


----------



## Jill (Jun 25, 2004)

Jodie-The couple we met in Cuba who had just competed said their secret was the day before / of the comp they ate things like cookies, french fries, pretty much junk food-and they could litterally see themselves 'filling' out. Dont forget to show us your pics!!! Enjoy the cookies too!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 25, 2004)

In my jounral Jillie.   Which suit?   I don't like the cut on the rear of either one, but no time to order anything at the moment.


----------



## Jill (Jun 25, 2004)

*06/25*

*Meal 1:* 1/4C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1T cottage cheese, 1/4C blueberries
*Meal 2:* 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1T cottage cheese, 1/2C blueberries
*Meal 3:* 4oz chix, 1/2C brown rice, salsa, veggies, diet yogurt
*Meal 4:* 4oz chix, lettuce, ff sc, salsa, diet yogurt
*Meal 5:* Protein, cukes, sf popsicle, sf jello

*1377 Cals* <---too high???
*185P, 123C, 12F*

*Training:*
*Cardio:* 40mins Ct
*Weights:* Several _'trisets'_ and _'supersets'_ for my leggies. Ouch!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 26, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> *1377 Cals* <---too high???


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 26, 2004)

No it isn't too high Jillie. Go up some if you want, it won't kill ya any.


----------



## Jill (Jun 26, 2004)

*06/26*

*Meal 1: *1/3C oats, protein, 2ew's, 1T cottage cheese, 1/2C blueberries
*Meal 2: *4oz chix, 1/2C brown rice, veggies, diet yogurt
*Meal 3: *4oz chix, lettuce, ff sc, salsa, diet yogurt
*Meal 4: *4.5oz chix, veggies, sf popsicle
*Meal 5: *Protein, veggies, ff sc, sf jello

*1365 Cals*
*185P, 125C, 13F*

*Training:*
*Cardio: 40mins Ct, 15 min run*
*Weights: Rest*


----------



## Jill (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks Girlies, about the cals. Today at 1365 felt good. Trying to stay within 1300-1400. The scale is _consistently _going down!!!  This has never happened to me before!!! I was *craving sweets* really bad today. Seeing all the chococlate and candy (I was just at wallmart) was hard. (Didnt buy any ) AND, the girl I was working with today ate SO MANY reese pieces all day long, I didnt touch one. Not even *1*!!

Just made homemade popsicles with crystal light!


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 26, 2004)

mmmmmmmm....yummy. Those popsicles sound delish.

 That's great the scale keeps going down babe! Doesn't it feel sooo good? Feeling good is much better than binging on sugar then dealing with the guilt aftermath. 

 You're doing so great - keep up the hard work!


----------



## Jill (Jun 27, 2004)

That is so true hiker!!! 

I feel great!!! My work dress pants are getting sooooooooo loose on me they actaully look sloppy!!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 27, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> That is so true hiker!!!
> 
> I feel great!!! My work dress pants are getting sooooooooo loose on me they actaully look sloppy!!!!!


 hmmmmmm....do I hear a good excuse to go shopping??!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 27, 2004)

Hahaha, Jilly doesn't need an "excuse" to go shopping.


----------



## Jill (Jun 27, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Hahaha, Jilly doesn't need an "excuse" to go shopping.


No doubt


----------



## Jill (Jun 27, 2004)

*06/27*

*Meal 1: *1/4C oats, 1T cottage cheese, protein, 2 ew's
*Meal 2: *1/3C oats, 1T cottage cheese, protein, 2 ew's, 100g's strawberries
*Meal 3: *4oz chix, 1/2C brown rice, veggies, diet yogurt
*Meal 4: *5.5oz ext lean beef, veggies, sf popsicle
*Meal 5: *Protein, sf jello

*1531 cals...*stupid beef
*194P, 114C, 24F*

*Training:*
*Cardio: *40mins ct, 20 mins bike
*Weights:* Chest


----------



## Jenny (Jun 28, 2004)

Congrats on the loose pants!!  Mine are getting looser too after Greece vacation  Good job on not cheating this weekend


----------



## Jill (Jun 28, 2004)

*06/28*

*Meal 1: *1/4C oats, protein, 2 ew's
*Meal 2: *1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1T cottage cheese, 100gs strawberries
*Meal 3: *1/3C brown rice, 4oz chix, veggies, sf popsicle, sf jello
*Meal 4: *4.5oz chix, veggies, ff sc, diet yogurt
*Meal 5: *Few shrimpies, protein, veggies

*1206Cals*
*171P, 92C, 12F*

*Training:*
*Cardio: *45mins ct, 15 mins bike
*Weights: *Back

Steve and I are having some issues, I just dont know if we will work things out.  Maybe its for the best


----------



## Jenny (Jun 28, 2004)

Aww honey, I'm sorry to hear about you and Steve  PM me anytime!!
Sent you an email!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 29, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> *06/28*
> 
> Steve and I are having some issues, I just dont know if we will work things out.  Maybe its for the best


Hi Jill,  That sounds so end of the world.  Almost like you have given up. Thats not you, you don't give up.  good luck


----------



## Jill (Jun 29, 2004)

Gary you are right....I hope everything is goes ok. Im off to do cardio, 6am right now and my head is killing me, Im tired, and my eyes are puffy. Oh well! I didnt emotionally eat last night (I actually made myself eat protein). We also went and saw a movie (Before everthing happened)-I brought a can of diet pop and some mini carrots, Steve ate chocolate covered peanuts, I didnt have 1.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 29, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Steve and I are having some issues, I just dont know if we will work things out.  Maybe its for the best


Oh hun- I'm so sorry! I know how difficult that can be.  I hope your having a great day.  Your diet looks awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 29, 2004)

Great job on the peanuts Jill  I hope you feel better after cardio


----------



## Jill (Jun 29, 2004)

*06/29*

*Meal 1: *1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1T cottage cheese, 100g's strawberries
*Meal 2:* 1/4C oats, protein, 100g's strawberries
*Meal 3: *1/3C brown rice, 4oz chix, veggies, diet yogurt
*Meal 4: *4oz chix, veggies, diet yogurt
*Meal 5: *5oz chix, veggies, sf jello

*1350 cals*
*176P, 121C, 15F*

*Training:*
*Cardio: *40 mins CT, 15 mins precor
*Weights: *Abbies


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey Jill 

Glad to see you are finding a healthy lifestyle that is working for you   Awesome that you are making continued progress.

Sorry to hear about you and Steve, remember communication is the key.  Talking can be the perfect remedy and help you understand where each other stand.

All the best  

Iain


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 30, 2004)

How's my buddy Jill today ?   How's those abbie's ? Did you make them burn ?  I attacked mine this morning. LOL


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 30, 2004)

*hugs* miss u.  happy thoughts... remember self fulfilling prophecies.  i truly think any relationship (w/in reasonable limits) can be worked out if both parties WANT and TRY. love u.


----------



## Jill (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi ID, nice to see ya around!!!  Your avi is soooooooo cute! 

Gary-when you said that about my abs I squeezed them and yes they are a little sore!!! YES!

Come back Greeky, I miss u a tonne!!! Im pretty sure Steve and I are working through all this.


----------



## Jill (Jun 30, 2004)

*06/30*

*Meal 1: *1/4C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1T cottage cheese
*Meal 2: *1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1T cottage cheese, 1/2C blueberries, sf jello
*Meal 3: *4oz chix, 1/3C brown rice, veggies
*Meal 4: *4oz chix, lettuce, ff sc, 2 diet yogurts
*Meal 5: *5oz chix, lettuce, ff sc, sf popsicle

*1350 Cals*
*176P, 130C, 13F*

*Training:*
*Cardio: *40mins ct, 15 mins precor
*Weights:*  Bis and Tris


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 1, 2004)

Jilly!!!  How was your leg workout today??  I still have to do mine!


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Jilly!!! How was your leg workout today?? I still have to do mine!


Alllllllllllllllllll done!!! Mainy did supersets !!!!!!! I do very high reps (16-20) I love the butt burn! Have fun yourself.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 1, 2004)

Just popping in to say Hi Jill! things look awesome in here, as usual!


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2004)

*07/01*
*Meal 1: *1/4C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1T cottage cheese
*Meal 2: *1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1T cottage cheese, 100g's strawberries
*Meal 3: *4.2oz chix, 1/3C brown rice, veggies, diet yogurt
*Meal 4: *4.3oz chix, lettuce, ff sc, salsa, sf popsicle
**snack**1/2C mini carrots, brought them with me to the movies. No popcorn for jill 
*Meal 5: *Protein, lettuce, sf popsicle

*1311 Cals*
*176P, 121C, 15F*

*Training:*
*Cardio: *40mins ct
*Weights:* Leggies


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi Jill, 

How was your CAnada day ?   Have  good weekend !


----------



## Jill (Jul 2, 2004)

Gary!! Canada day was good, we saw spider man! It was great! I also listened to the fire works from our bedroom window, couldnt see them though. Yours?


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 2, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Gary!! Canada day was good, we saw spider man! It was great! I also listened to the fire works from our bedroom window, couldnt see them though. Yours?


My Canada day was busy !  People from the cities headed for the lake already !  Today ( friday ) is even worse . Glad I don't work Saturday !


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 2, 2004)

Heyyy Jilly.  I haven't done legs in 2-3 weeks, and they are starting to shrink and look better.. so I am afraid to go do them again!


----------



## Jill (Jul 2, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Heyyy Jilly. I haven't done legs in 2-3 weeks, and they are starting to shrink and look better.. so I am afraid to go do them again!


I do very high reps, and light reps. (so they wont grow) Now that ive lost some bf the definition is really starting to show!


----------



## Jill (Jul 2, 2004)

*07/02*
*Meal 1: *1/4C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1T cottage cheese, 1/4C blueberries
*Meal 2: *1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1T cottage cheese, 1/2C blueberries
*Meal 3: *4oz turkey breast, 1/3C brown rice, veggies, diet yogurt
*Meal 4: *4oz turkey breast, ff sc, salsa, lettuce
*Meal 4: *4.5oz turkey breast, ff sc, salsa, lettuce, sf jello, sf popsicle

*1180 Cals*
*166P, 103C, 152F*

*Training:*
*Cardio: *25mins ct, 35mins precor
*Weights:* Shoulders


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 2, 2004)

Share your blueberries?   I'm thinking we could make blueberry muffins with them!  

omg...I am ill.  food food food is all I think about.  esp. cake or muffins,  saddness!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 2, 2004)

what is ff sc?   fat free sour cream?


----------



## Jill (Jul 2, 2004)

ff sc-yup, fat free sour cream. I want cake now, like coffee cake, or birthday cake....or muffins. Now im craving junk. The popsicles and jello just dont cut it. Night Jodie, rest day for me tomorrow! Ive been going to the gym waaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy too many days in a row. I think my body needs it cause Ive been very tired lately, cranky too. Could be the lack of carbs.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 3, 2004)

Hi Jill  

I just can't get over how fantastic you have been doing ! Keep it up girl !  I am so happy for you !


----------



## Jill (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks Gary, you are soooooo sweet always lookin out for me!!! Yup, I am REAL proud of myself! Am very happy!!! Pants that didnt fit me (well they were real real tight) a month ago are very very loose now!!! I was going to have a cheat meal for dinner tonight, but Ive changed my mind and am going to have salmon instead!   Why cheat if I dont feel ready too???


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 3, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> ff sc-yup, fat free sour cream. I want cake now, like coffee cake, or birthday cake....or muffins. Now im craving junk. The popsicles and jello just dont cut it. Night Jodie, rest day for me tomorrow! Ive been going to the gym waaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy too many days in a row. I think my body needs it cause Ive been very tired lately, cranky too. Could be the lack of carbs.


Time to throw some yummy stuff in there if your tired all the time.  You can do like Jodi does and have something like Mashed P's.  or do like me and have a free for all junk food day with cake and cookies.  But just one day.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 3, 2004)

Have desert with your dinner!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 3, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Pants that didnt fit me (well they were real real tight) a month ago are very very loose now!!!


This is _*great*_ motivation for me.  I don't think you should do a free for all day because that would be hard to deal with mentally.  One dessert w/ dinner, shared w/ Steve if you don't want the whole thing.  Love ya, your twin.


----------



## Jill (Jul 3, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Time to throw some yummy stuff in there if your tired all the time. You can do like Jodi does and have something like Mashed P's. or do like me and have a free for all junk food day with cake and cookies. But just one day.


I would like to do this but I know it would turn into a binge, and thats something Im not prepared to yet myself do..... I think I will have a cheat meal next saturday, Im thinking of making homemade lasagna if the weather is crappy. Oh ya, a desert too I really just dont want to yet. I actually crave veggies and chicken now 

Ya Greeky super loose pants is a real motivator for *me* too!!! My uper body is starting to look leaner, Im likeing that! Steve says hes really noticing it in my ass


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 3, 2004)

I think your body is saying it needs some extra food now.. not a week from now..


----------



## Jill (Jul 3, 2004)

*07/03*

*Meal 1: *1/3C oats, protein, 1T cottage cheese, 2 ew's, 1/2C blueberries
*Meal 2:* 4oz turkey breast, salsa, 1/3C brown rice, veggies, diet yogurt
*Meal 3:* 4oz turkey breats, salsa, ff sc, lettuce
*Meal 4: *6.5oz salmon , shrooms, broccoli, bunch of sf popsicles
*Meal 5: *Protein, brocolli

*1338 Cals*
*186P, 104C, 18F*

*Training: *Rest day, needed, long overdue!


----------



## Jill (Jul 3, 2004)

I just downloaded some old school U2 songs, brings back memories. I still like 80's music.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 3, 2004)

Jillie....try sharing a small slice of something with Steve.  You'll feel alot better.  If it is small, shouldn't turn into a binge, plus if your out eatting, you can't have the leftovers in the house since it won't be in the house.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 3, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jillie....try sharing a small slice of something with Steve. You'll feel alot better. If it is small, shouldn't turn into a binge, plus if your out eatting, you can't have the leftovers in the house since it won't be in the house.


 Getting a single serving portion and splitting it while out and NOT bringing anything home is a really good idea.


----------



## Jill (Jul 4, 2004)

*07/04
Meal 1: *1/4C oats, protein, 1T cottage cheese, 2 ew's
*Meal 2:* 1/3C oats, protein, 1T cottage cheese, 2 ew's, 100g's strawberries
*Meal 3:* 4oz turkey breast, 1/3C brown rice, veggies 
*Meal 4: *5oz turkey breast, lettuce, ff sc, salsa, diet yogurt
*Meal 5: *Protein, lettuce, sf popsicles, sf jello

*1344 Cals*
*177P, 120C, 14F*

*Training:*
*Cardio: *28min run, 25min ct
*Weights: *Chest


----------



## Jill (Jul 4, 2004)

Oh ya, for dinner Steve had lasagna-homemade from a family friend. We have a HUGE pan in our fridge...I didnt have any.It looked kinda greasy anywase-I had turkey and salad. Then steve had bacon and eggs tonight! Its actually getting easier if he eats bad stuff around me-you gotta do what you gotta do to achieve your goals!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 4, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Oh ya, for dinner Steve had lasagna-homemade from a family friend. We have a HUGE pan in our fridge...I didnt have any.It looked kinda greasy anywase-I had turkey and salad. Then steve had bacon and eggs tonight! Its actually getting easier if he eats bad stuff around me-you gotta do what you gotta do to achieve your goals!


That's my Jill !!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 5, 2004)

I'm with you Jill ... if you don't feel ready because you think you'll take a junk meal too far, don't.


----------



## sara (Jul 5, 2004)

you'r doing GREAT!!!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 5, 2004)

*07/05*
*Meal 1: *1/4C oats, protein, 1T cottage cheese, 2 ew's, 1/4C blueberries
*Meal 2:* 1/3C oats, protein, 1T cottage cheese, 2 ew's, 1/2C blueberries
*Meal 3:* 4oz chix, ff sc, salsa, lettuce, diet yogurt
*Meal 3:* 4.5oz chix, ff sc, salsa, lettuce, diet yogurt, sf popsicle
*Meal 5: *1C ew's, ff cheese, veggies, sf jello

*1350 Cals*
*185P, 116C, 13F*

*Training:*
*Cardio: *45mins ct, 10 mins precor
*Weights:* Back
*Other: *20 mins pilates


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 6, 2004)

Morning  Jill ! whats on the agenda ?


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 6, 2004)

Morning Jilly!

I did back on Sunday and I am in serious agony.     I did pretty heavy deadlifts and I can hardly bend over.  MY triceps hurt too, why I dont know.  

Today is shoulders and abs for me... I am supposed to do tris too, but they hurt too much.  

I am gonna start doing some cardio again.. I miss it!    great stress reliever.

HAve a great day Hun!


----------



## Jill (Jul 6, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Jill ! whats on the agenda ?


Leggies, unfortunately  You Gary????

Sappy I just squeezed my back and its sore too. Good sore though, i like it.


----------



## Jill (Jul 6, 2004)

*07/06*
*Meal 1: *1/4C oats, protein, 1T cottage cheese, 2 ew's
*Meal 2:* 1/3C oats, protein, 1T cottage cheese, 2 ew's, 1/2C blueberries
*Meal 3:* 4oz chix, 1/3C brown rice, veggies, diet yogurt
*Meal 4:* 4oz chix, ff sc, salsa, lettuce
*Meal 5:* 4.5oz chix, ff sc, salsa, lettuce, sf jello, sf popsicle

*1280 Cals*
*168P, 121C, 12F*

*Training:*
*Cardio: *15mins Ct, 25 mins precor
*Weights:* Leggies

I think I am gonna have a cheat, real soon. Im starting to crave it BAD now. Its been 24 days, all clean. Things that i especially want:

1 cookie
Werthers chewy candy-they play that fucking commerical ALL THE TIME!
Sweedish berries
Cinnamon bun -dont know why, I havent had one in probably 5 years 
Some form of chocolate 
Pizza
I think the list could be WAY longer.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 6, 2004)

I think you deserve a nice contolled cheat


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 7, 2004)

You DEFINITELY deserve a cheat!!  No doubt about it and NO GUILT!!!!  One cheat day can only help you mentally to stay strong allll those other times!!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 7, 2004)

I am cranky today.....I have a confessional to make. I woke up last night, and went down stairs for a drink, and I ended up eating *cereal*, quite a bit of it. (special K top be exact) It wasnt a binge-fuck, who am I kidding it was a _mini binge_. And Im just really upset I let myself fuck up. I shouldnt be pissed, or feel guilty, but that just comes with the perfectionist personality trait. Maybe I really needed those carbs??? I did look a bit _fuller _this am, nice excuse. Soooooooooo, so much for my planned cheat, that will now have to wait.... 

I did have a great workout dispite-1h cardio, bis & tris and abbies. Beacuse of my little mess up I may skip my rest day tomorrow and go do cardio.Will see how I feel, i have to make myself take rest days, Im addicted to the gym!

Should I lower my carbs for the next few day cause of last night???? Is that cereal going to affect my weight loss, *Jodie's*?????Thanks


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 7, 2004)

NO!


Don't you dare lower the carbs because of the cereal.  Just go back to your normal eatting.  Don't beat yourself up over it either.  Just look at it as your cheat food (even if it what most of the box, Craig has to eat the WHOLE box).
You may hold a lil water from it, but that will come back down in a day or so.
Don't stress it...ok???  please.  You'll be fine.  Promise.


----------



## carbchick (Jul 7, 2004)

Hey Jill!
Look that cereal in the eye, guesstimate how many carbs it was, and MOVE ON My guess is your cravings were telling you you needed extra cals and now you got them so JLB is right, get straight back to gameplan and you will be fine


----------



## Jill (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks Jodie and Carbchick. I am back on track today, not letting the cereal incident get to me. I threw the rest of the cereal in the garbage!!! I will not lower my carbs today either Jodie. I have eaten so clean for the last 3.5 weeks the cereal wont hurt me, I am just being paranoid. The funny thing is after that mini cheat I am all the more motivated!!!! My cardio kicked ass this am, even though my butt hurts so bad from yesterdays leggie workout!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 7, 2004)

You needed it baby.  Next time try to incorporate the cheats BEFORE that happens.  Because of your guts, I will now go confess in my own journal.


----------



## Jill (Jul 7, 2004)

*07/07
Meal 1: *1/4C oats, protein, 1T cottage cheese, 2 ew's
*Meal 2:* 1/3C oats, protein, 1T cottage cheese, 2 ew's, 100g's strawberries
*Meal 3:* 4oz chix, 1/3C brown rice, veggies, diet yogurt
*Meal 4:* 4oz chix, ff sc, salsa, lettuce
*Meal 4:* 6oz chix, ff sc, salsa, lettuce, sf jello & popsicle

*1340 Cals*
*178P, 124C, 13F*

*Training:*
*Cardio: *30mins ct, 30mins precor
*Weights:* Bis & Tris, abbies


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 7, 2004)

And totally back to normal! AWESOME! 

BTW thanks for the message, I feel like I can reach u in real time now. yay


----------



## Jill (Jul 7, 2004)

Yup you can reach me anytime! I am a texting junkie!!! 

Nighty night. Was going to do cardio tomorrow at 6am, but am going to rest instead. I need to take atleast 1 day off a week. Steve is giving me shit cause he says I need to rest to grow.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 7, 2004)

Yep. and to keep from burning out which usually takes a while to recover from.  Take that well deserved rest day, im sure your body sucked up those extra carbs and doesnt need to burn them off.  Go do something fun instead! If you must be active.. go for a walk or something, play outside!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey Jilly!! Your doing awesome girl- and that cereal didn't hurt a thing! Your calories are so low it probably sped up your metabolism a little!! No harm done!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 8, 2004)

alert ... alert

Edmonton's newest hottie is kicking cardio a$$ and taking no names.


----------



## Jill (Jul 8, 2004)

You are too sweet Nt. For real..... Hey are you going to the O or what???? Steve and I are checking on flights right now. Arent you sick of this friggin rain?????? Ahhhhhhhhhh, its making my hair go wild!!

Just for the record I am down about 10-12 pounds. I need to look good for Vegas, and Mexico in Jan!!! Plenty of time!

Hows it goin Andrea?? where you been?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 8, 2004)

well thank you ... 

We've talked about going, but I recently unearthed our pic CD of Jamaica and I'm trying to convince the missus that we should go back.  We stayed at Hedonism (the land of nude sun bathing) and had a blast.  

Yep, had just about enough of the rain for sure!  We are supposed to be camping this weekend and leaving tonight, but we may delay it till tomorrow.  It's supposed to be sunny tomorrow and Saturday.

Not sure what kind of accomodations you usually stay at or prefer, but we stayed for 8 days last year.  The first half of the week, we stayed at the Excalibur for $50/night.  The second half at the Luxor for $109 a night ... and for the amount of time we were in the rooms, I don't know that the extra $59/night was worth it.  We used the room, as we have any trip, as a docking station for our suitcases and the place to catch a few hours rest.  And with the two hotels (Excalibur/Luxor) connected together by a pedway, you could get the best of both worlds by staying at the Excalibur and eating/gambling/siteseeing at the Luxor if you so chose


----------



## Jill (Jul 8, 2004)

07/08

Meal 1: 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1T cottage cheese, 1/2C blueberries
Meal 2: 1/3C brown rice, 4oz chix, veggies, diet yogurt, 1 fish oil
Meal 3: 4oz chix, broccoli
Meal 4: 5oz chix, lettuce, ff sc, salsa, sf jello
Meal 5: 5oz chix, lettuce, ff mayo, diet yogurt

1273 Cals
174P, 111C, 14F

Training: 
Rest


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 9, 2004)

Morning Jill !


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 9, 2004)

Good morning Jilly bean!!

You are down 12 pounds!!  WOW!  That is alot!  COngrats Hun!  Where are you goin in Mexico?


----------



## Jill (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks Saphy, I am real proud of myself! Steve wants me do go buy new pants cause the all 'sag' on my butt now-he says I need tight pants to show off my ass. Im waiting till i am happy with my weight-Im just not their yet. 

We are planning to go back to the Myan Riveria (Playa del carmen area) in Dec or Jan. I cant wait!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 9, 2004)

I gotta say, your diet is impressive. I dunno how you stay sane eating so healthy


----------



## Var (Jul 9, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Im waiting till i am happy with my weight-Im just not their yet.



I think you look great, Jill!  That "Jill In Cuba" pic in your gallery    Cant believe you arent happy with that!  Just my .02.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jill (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks boys, you guys are too sweet! Actually, Im down a bit of weight from my Cuba pics too! And Cam, this is the cleanest my diet has EVER been, and its been pretty easy to follow just cause I am getting results and I feel great.


----------



## Jill (Jul 9, 2004)

07/09

Meal 1: 1/4C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1T cottage cheese
Meal 2: 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1T cottage cheese, 1/2C blueberries
Meal 3: 4oz chix, 1/3C brown rice, broccoli & cauli, diet yogurt
Meal 4: 5oz chix, lettuce, ff mayo, 1 fish oil
Meal 4: 5oz chix, lettuce, ff sc, salsa, sf jello

1262Cals
179P, 105C, 14F

Training: 
Cardio: 40mins cross trainer, 15 mins stairmaste
Weights: Shoulders, my fav


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi Jill   

damn dog got me up early and i can't go back to sleep. LOL  I can't beleive there aren't a lot of  people on here at 6 am  on a saturday ! LOL

Your juornal is so amazing ! I am so happy for you that you have found something that is working for you .  You look great !  Do you have a specific goal or just when you get there you'll know it ? 

have a great weekend Babe !


----------



## Jill (Jul 10, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Jill
> 
> damn dog got me up early and i can't go back to sleep. LOL  I can't beleive there aren't a lot of  people on here at 6 am  on a saturday ! LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 10, 2004)

Hola chickie!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 10, 2004)

Hey Jill! Your diet is very inspiring!!!
Congrats on the 12 lb. weightloss! You are kicking ass and I bet you look so damn hot!! !


----------



## Jill (Jul 10, 2004)

07/10

Meal 1: 1/2C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1T cottage cheese, 1/2C blueberries
Meal 2: 4oz chix, 1/3C brown rice, broccoli, cauli, diet yogurt
Meal 3: 5oz chix, lettuce, ff sc, salsa
Meal 4: Pizza, 2 caramel rice cakes  

Cals: I have no friggin ideal

Training:
Cardio: 40 mins cross trainer, 20 mins bike
Weights: Rest

Today just turned out to be a cheat meal. Ah well, have eaten super clean for almost a month, this shouldnt affect me. Plus, Im doing chest 'heavy' tomorrow, so all these carbs should help. Nice excuse.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 10, 2004)

I think feeling bad about it does more damage than the food itself!


----------



## Jill (Jul 10, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I think feeling bad about it does more damage than the food itself!


No shit darlin.....guilt


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 10, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 07/10
> 
> Meal 1: 1/2C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1T cottage cheese, 1/2C blueberries
> Meal 2: 4oz chix, 1/3C brown rice, broccoli, cauli, diet yogurt
> ...



I think I love this entry the most!  Was it a good pizza?  and did it give ya heartburn????      You should have some pretty good lifts tomorrow.    

Myself I feel like a stuffed lil piggy about to pop!


----------



## Jill (Jul 11, 2004)

You are too cute Jodie. 

Well back to clean eating today. No more cheats till my b-day, in August. Also cause the pizza hurt my tummy last night, I was in the washroom a few times. I did look fuller in the gym today, strength was good-scale went up 2 pound but I know its just water, plus I am pmsing. Also, the cheat was good/bad mentally for me. Now I am determined to stay on track.


----------



## carbchick (Jul 11, 2004)

yay Jill, turn those carbs into muscle and that cheat into strength. NO GUILT. Guilt raises cortisol and you know where THAT leads


----------



## atherjen (Jul 11, 2004)

Hey Jillybean!!  Just catching up on everyone from being away so long. How have you been??? hows the weather in Edmonton? 

I want to commend you on all your dedication and hard work thus far, GREAT progress girl!!!  Keep it up, diet looks superb!! you deserve that lil cheat meal last nite!


----------



## Jill (Jul 11, 2004)

07/11

Meal 1: 1/4C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1 T cottage cheese
Meal 2: 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1 T cottage cheese, 100gs strawberries
Meal 3: 5oz chix, 1/3C brown rice, cauli, broccoli, diet yogurt
Meal 4: 5oz turkey breast deli****, lettuce, sf popsicle
Meal 5: 4oz chix, lettuce, ff sc, salsa

Cals: 1321
184P, 106C, 15F

****Ok, there were major storms in E town today. It took me 2 hours to get home from work (usually takes 10 mins) Roads were closed, flooding, just a big mess. The worst thing was I WAS STARVIN THE WHOLE TIME!!!!!!!! No food with me. SO, the second I saw a grocery store I stopped and bought some deli turkey breast, to make it till I got home. It was better than Mc'ds. (which I passed by)

Training:
Cardio: 40mins cross trainer, 18 mins precor
Weights: Chest


----------



## Jenny (Jul 12, 2004)

Wahooo, piiiizza baby  



I think a cheat was a good move Jillsan  I had cheats on Saturday, such as vanilla iced coffees, hot dog and spareribs


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey Jill,

Hope everything is ok out in Edmonton, Saw all the news about the Storms out there.  Large enough Hail to put hole in The West Edmonton Mall Roof.

Iain


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 12, 2004)

it was quite a freak storm ... we got caught in the hail storm and thought one might come through the car window ...


----------



## Jill (Jul 12, 2004)

It was crazy eh Nt??? I was stuck on the whitemud for 2 Hours!!! You even saw it on the news ID??? Wow. They even had tornado warnings for oustide of Edmonton. Scary stuff.

Glad to know I wasnt the only one who had a cheat this weekend Jenny. Im just glad it was only a meal and not a whole day of crap.


----------



## Jill (Jul 12, 2004)

Here are some pics from the storm. (this explains why I was stuck in traffic for 2 hours
)


----------



## Jill (Jul 12, 2004)

More


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 12, 2004)

Umm...Jill...

Hon....is that ICE floating in that water in July????


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 12, 2004)

Holy sh*t Jill !  You could of been swept away !!!!!!!  Glad you made it home safe !


----------



## Jill (Jul 12, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Umm...Jill...
> 
> Hon....is that ICE floating in that water in July????



Hail  , yup in July.  Gary you are too cute-Im glad I made it home too!


----------



## Jill (Jul 12, 2004)

07/12

Meal 1: 1/4C oats, protein, 1T cottage cheese, 2 ew's, couple of blueberries
Meal 2: 1/3C oats, protein, 1T cottage cheese, 2 ew's, 1/2C blueberries
Meal 3: 4.5oz chix, 1/3C brown rice, cauli & broccoli, diet yogurt
Meal 4: 4.5oz chix, lettuce, ff sc, salsa
Meal 5: 1C cottage cheese 1%, sf jello, broccoli

Cals: 1388
139P, 134C, 13F

Training:
Cardio: 45mins ct, 10 mins precor
Weights: Back


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 13, 2004)

I put some more pics up in the open chat as well ...


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 13, 2004)

Yep Pretty Crazy!

It must be funny seeing people shovel there drive in the middle of summer.

That is a lot of freakin Hail (something like 4 hours?)


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 13, 2004)

We were downtown and never really knew the extent of the damage till that night on the news.  It would have been quite funny.  We did see a few childs floating in the streets on air mattresses ...


----------



## Jill (Jul 13, 2004)

We have sunshine today!!! AND no work either!! Yipeeeeeeeeeee! Im going tanning and getting my hair colored and cut-I think Im going to be a blonde. ANd shopping of course.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 13, 2004)

you're going all blonde or just blonde hilights?


----------



## Jill (Jul 13, 2004)

Almost all blonde!  I already have blonde highlights, I may just get a whole bunch more. I used to be all blonde, a few years ago.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 13, 2004)

Sweet!!!  It will look great!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 13, 2004)

I want to see a pic when jill was blonde !  Pretty please


----------



## Jill (Jul 13, 2004)

07/13

Meal 1: 1/4C oats, protein, 1T cottage cheese, 2 ew's, couple of bb
Meal 2: 1/3C oats, protein, 1T cottage cheese, 2 ew's, 100gs strawberries
Meal 3: Protein  (only option)
Meal 4: 4.5oz chix, 1/3C brown rice, carrots, cauli, peppers, diet yogurt
Meal 5: 4oz turkey breast, shrooms, lettuce, ff sc, salsa
whole buch of sf popsicles. It is HOT here today

1366 Cals
176P, 126C, 14F

Training:
Cardio: 40 mins ct, 10min powerwalk to gym
Weights: Bis, Tris, and abbies!

My hair is pretty blonde. I like it. Nice change.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 13, 2004)

Twinnie is a blondie like me! Except you paid for yours  lol jk babe!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 14, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Twinnie is a blondie like me! Except you paid for yours  lol jk babe!


Morning Blonde Jill


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 14, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I want to see a pic when jill was blonde !  Pretty please



Yeah ... please


----------



## Jill (Jul 14, 2004)

Hair looks not bad-about to dry it so maybe Ill post a pic soon. You boys are cute 

Scary storm last night eh Nt? We got rained on in bed


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 14, 2004)

Good morning princess!


----------



## Jill (Jul 14, 2004)

Morning sunshine! Your blonde comment was funny, but true. How ya feelin??


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 14, 2004)

I am ok babe, I will be better soon. How about you, everything still dandy in jillian land?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 14, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hair looks not bad-about to dry it so maybe Ill post a pic soon. You boys are cute
> 
> Scary storm last night eh Nt? We got rained on in bed



storm ... last night?  Opps, I guess I was pretty tired as I didn't hear anything.  I was up early yesterday morning (4:00am page) and late the evening just prior (11:30pm page).  I was up for work at the normal time (5:45am) and then went to the gym and riding.  Got home at about 11:00pm last night, and went right to sleep. 

Was it a thunderstorm?


----------



## Jill (Jul 14, 2004)

HUGE NT! Lighting, thunder, heavy rain. You must be a heavy sleeper!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 14, 2004)

I must have been real tired last night.


----------



## Jill (Jul 14, 2004)

You must have been cause the thunder was REAL loud.

I dont feel like working at all today. One of our computers crashed, so Im freaking out cause I play on the internet WAY too much here.(we are not supposed to)  Turns out the computer was liquid damage. Ah well, atleast it wasnt cause I downloaded screen savers and shit!


----------



## Jill (Jul 14, 2004)

07/13

Meal 1: 1/4C oats, protein, 1T cottage cheese, 2 ew's
Meal 2: 1/3C oats, protein, 1T cottage cheese, 2 ew's, 1/2C blueberries
Meal 3: 4oz turkey breast, 1/3C brown rice, broccoli, diet yogurt
Meal 4: 4oz turkey breast, lettuce, ff sc, salsa
Meal 5: 4oz turkey breast, lettuce, ff sc, salsa, 1/2C ff cottage cheese, sf jello-a bit of a bigger meal, trying to get my cals up.

3 sf popsicles. It is HOT here today, again!!

1340 Cals
185P, 119C, 14F

Training:
Cardio: 40 mins ct
Weights: Leggies

I just bought a 2L container of salsa, and It is to spicy.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 14, 2004)

Meals look yummy & perfect!! Great Job!!

Sorry about the Salsa-- I have to buy Mild!

Have a great day tomorrow


----------



## Jenny (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey Jillsan 
You're doing great sweets  GREAT!  Have a thing for turkey breast these days? 

Keep up the great work  I know you will


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey Jill!

Are you a blonde now TOO???  I paid for my color!     

Meals are looking awesome, I wish I was as disiplined!


----------



## Jill (Jul 15, 2004)

Its 5:30 and Im off to do some cardio  . Was supposed to be a rest day, silly me. Tired.  I only work till 3pm, then Im getting a *massage*!!!!!  Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!1 Cant wait!  Have a super day peeps!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 15, 2004)

Jilly- your doing so super  !! Time for new pics yet?????????


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 15, 2004)

5:30 cardio ... better you than me.   Is the massage by Steve? * giggle *


----------



## Jill (Jul 15, 2004)

I skipped the massage, and tanned outside instead on my deck.


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 15, 2004)

Jill!!

Hey, Im new here, but just wanted to say hi, and you look like you have some mega awesome things going on! Diet is going well, and I saw your pictures!! I love the one of you and your guy on the beach! sooo pretty!


----------



## Jill (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks lakergirl, nice of you to stop by. Very sweet comments, thanks. COme around any time-even better start your own journal!!

Went to one of my fav stores tonight, tried on 2 skirts, both in a size *smaller *than I normally take. They fit. Nice.  Now if only that scale would co-operate


----------



## Jill (Jul 15, 2004)

07/15

Meal 1: 1/2C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1T cottage cheese, 1/2C blueberries
Meal 2: 1/3C brown rice, 4oz chix, broccoli, diet yogurt
Meal 3: 4oz chix, lettuce, cukes, salsa, 1/2C blueberries
Meal 4: 5oz chix, lettuce, sf jello
Meal 5: 1/2C ff cottage cheese, 5??oz chix

Snack(s)-1 sf fudgsicle, too many sf popsicles Steve says Im addicted to themIt was hot again here today!!!  

*1400 Cals*<---Tried to get my cals higher today, just too full from 1400 cals, what gives
*182P, 137C*<--stupid popsicles, *15F*

I sware Im gonna get aspertame poisioning from all this artificial shit I eat.



Training: Supposed to be a rest day  
Cardio: 50 mins cross trainer
Weights: Rest


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 15, 2004)

Congrats on the smaller skirt !


----------



## carbchick (Jul 16, 2004)

hey Jill, skirts are more reliable indicators of progress than stoopid scales. Imagine if the scales went down 8lb and you stayed in the same size skirt ... THAT would suck


----------



## Jenny (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey Jilly, looking good in here!  Congrats on the smaller skirt


----------



## atherjen (Jul 16, 2004)

WOOOOOOOOOHoooooooooooooo Jillybean!  Congrads on teenier skirts!! your making excellent progress!! diets looking great girly! do me a favor and just dont step on the scale.. its evil anyways.. let those skirts be your judge!  

did you send all the heavy rain our way?  Enjoy the sun!


----------



## Jill (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks for the nice comments peeps! It was only 1 store though. Im really noticing my 'waist' shrinking, now only if my 'lower' tummy would do the same. I officially have no boobs now either-thank god for good bras! I still have a lot more to work on when it comes to my bod. Just gotta keep working on it.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 16, 2004)

Congrats on smaller skirts!!  WHO CARES ABOUT THE SCALE????  You want muscles, they weigh more than blubber!!!      Dont worry about how much you weigh!!!  

We all just have to keep working on our bods, am I right???    

Have a great weekend Babe!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 16, 2004)

Morning Jill  

You working this weekend ? What do you do anyway ?


----------



## Jill (Jul 16, 2004)

07/16

Meal 1: 1/4C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1T cottage cheese, 1/4C blueberries
Meal 2: 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1T cottag cheese, 100gs strawberries
Meal 3: 1/3C brown rice, 4oz chix, broccoli, diet yogurt
couple handfuls of popcorn  
Meal 4: 4oz chix, lettuce
Meal 5: 1/2C ff cottage cheese mixed with sf ff pudding
Meal 6: 3.5oz chix, lettuce, ff sc, salsa

Snacks: SF jello and sf popsicles. My tummy hurts. I deff ate too many.  

1522Cals, friggin popcorn
177P, 128C, 24F

Training:
Cardio: 45 mins cross trainer
Weights: Shoulders, abbies


----------



## hikerchick (Jul 17, 2004)

Hi Jillygirl   

I am addicted to sf pops too, maybe we can start a 12 step group? I try to keep it to two a day but when it's hot.....  

Congrats on the smaller skirt. STOP GETTING ON THE SCALE!!  If you don't ever get on it, it can never make you feel bad!   

BTW I found a recipe book that you would absolutely love. It's made by a fitness chick and is super healthy and has all these great good food recipes for chicken, egg whites, sweet potatoes etc. all without sugar and flour and all the "bad" stuff.


----------



## Jill (Jul 17, 2004)

*JODI AND JODIE!!!! HELP ME! * Or anyone else.  

K, my weight has been the same within 2 pounds for 2 weeks now. Im getting frusterated. TELL me what to do, and Ill do it. Should I: 
1. Refeed / carb up
2. Cheat day (anything goes, within reason!)
3. Up my daily calories
4. Up my daily carbs
5. Cut my cardio
I dont care about the mental thing. I need to kick my body in into fat burning again. Thanks anyone


----------



## Jill (Jul 17, 2004)

hikerchick said:
			
		

> Hi Jillygirl
> 
> I am addicted to sf pops too, maybe we can start a 12 step group? I try to keep it to two a day but when it's hot.....
> 
> ...


Hey hiker!!! Thanks for visiting. 2 sf popsicles? I wish I only ate that many. I will try and find the cook book, it sounds great! Let me know what the book is called.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 17, 2004)

I am addicted to sugar free popsicles too!!! 

Congrats on the smaller skirt size!   

Sorry I can't answer your question..but remember NOT to worry about it and whatever you do, do NOT get discouraged.  Sometimes the body stalls and then on its own starts making progress again, all that worrying will make you do things you'll regret later! So please.. DONT WORRY ABOUT IT (trust me.. I was eating well, scale not changing and it led me to binge when actually I was starting to get leaner) 

BTW, your lower tummy WILL shrink too, it's just going to take longer because it's one of the last things to go..don't worry! I am sure you look awesome!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> *JODI AND JODIE!!!! HELP ME! * Or anyone else.
> 
> K, my weight has been the same within 2 pounds for 2 weeks now. Im getting frusterated. TELL me what to do, and Ill do it. Should I:
> 1. Refeed / carb up
> ...


Personally I would go for a refeed day or a cheat meal (not a cheat day).  Your leptin levels are low and you NEED to overfeed to bring them back up.  Have you read my article on Refeeds and Leptin?

I wouldn't cut your cardio now, its too late for that IMO.  You would have been better off starting out with a few days and then increase but now your body is relying on that amount of cardio.


----------



## Jill (Jul 17, 2004)

Refeed or cheat? Which one do you think is better? I just read your article. I want to do one or the other today. So far I have ate my protein pancake, 1/2C blueberries, and turkey chili, and some veggies. Bagles, bread, lf cereal ok for a refeed right? I really want a cinnamon bun too.


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 17, 2004)

HI JILL!!   

everything sounds like its going well! I agree with everyone on the scale thing! Since April, Ive gained 7 pounds! I weigh more than I ever have, but I look better and my bf% is lower than ever too!! So, I know its alll muscle! YEAH!!!   

Congrats on the skirts! Isnt it the BEST feeling whenyou go shopping and suddenly everything you try on looks good and makes you feel like a hottie?    I love that and it gets me pumped for more!!

anyway, just wanted to stop by and say hi and have a great weekend!


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 17, 2004)

one more thing jill!

you said you like sf jello? Well, my latest obsession is jello with strawberries of mandarin slices in it! its sooo good you just make the jello in little containers with teh fruit dropped in. The mandarin slices are my favorite!! mmm, they taste soo good!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Refeed or cheat? Which one do you think is better? I just read your article. I want to do one or the other today. So far I have ate my protein pancake, 1/2C blueberries, and turkey chili, and some veggies. Bagles, bread, lf cereal ok for a refeed right? I really want a cinnamon bun too.


That's up to you.  If you want the cinnamon bun then that is a cheat.  If you want to stick with bread, bagels and cereal without added fats then that's a refeed.  Maybe you should do this tomorrow so you have a plan and this doesn't turn into a binge. Please don't take that to offense its just that planning the refeed or cheats are better then just waking up one day and deciding to do them.


----------



## Jill (Jul 17, 2004)

I already made up my mind, today im gonna have some cheats-whatever i feel like. Had some reeses pieces, and a cookie. NOT GOING TO BE A BINGE! Thanks Jodi. I think this may shock my body.


----------



## carbchick (Jul 17, 2004)

Hey Jill, go for it! keep track of what you're eating - calm, controlled and mindful and you will be OK ... you can do it!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 17, 2004)

Jillie...I'm sorry I have been MIA.  Having issues with work and stuff.  I almost quit today.  So...to make myself feel better... I Have had red velvet cake, a Mr. Goodbar, pizza, Cheesecake icecream  and Oreos.  I've lost it!  Sick in the head trying to cram all the things I want by Sunday.  I should never go to the food store alone after dieting so long!  It's bad news!   Hmm...guess I could look at it as a completely planned out week to eat bad.  

Jodi is so right when she says to plan what you want out so it doesn't go overboard.  Just stick to what you plan then resume with things afterward.


----------



## Jill (Jul 17, 2004)

Well, somehow today turned into a cheat/refeed day. Dumb ass me on a rest day (today), and tomorrow we are going to the beach. I will be blown up little piggy!

Meal 1: 1/3C oats, protein, 2ew's, 1T cottage cheese, 1/2C blueberries
Meal 2: Homemade turkey chili, cukes, diet yogurt
Meal 3: 4oz turkey, lettuce, ff sc, salsa
Shit: _Tried_ to keep my fat as low as possible
Reeses Pieces
2 cookies
4 whole grain dinner buns-fairly small with light margarine
1.5 bagles (not at once), lt cream cheese and turkey breast
Crackers
SF ff fudgsicles

I dont know how people eat these nasty carbs-I feel gross. Bloated and disgusting. I dont think it was a full blown 'binged', but it was very close to a several hour mini binge, and I didnt like the feelings it brought back. I dont plan for a refeed or cheat for a while now. I hope this doesnt put me into any type of fat storing mode or anything. Or if it fucks up my last month of progress Ill be pissed. Call me stupid if I DARE step on the scale in the next few days....  

On a lighter note Steve and I booked our tickets to the olympia!!!! We are going to all 3 shows. We also bought a new bedroom suite today too.http://www.thebrick.com/Application...6B7DFF0F,E06E9236-DC17-4C35-94E5-FA330445A43D


----------



## Jill (Jul 17, 2004)

Oh, add 2 granola bars to my hurting gut


----------



## bamslam2001 (Jul 17, 2004)

did you ever think of trying atkins???


----------



## bamslam2001 (Jul 17, 2004)

tell me what you need help with i might be able to guide you ..


----------



## Jill (Jul 17, 2004)

bamslam2001 said:
			
		

> did you ever think of trying atkins???


I'd never do atkins. I weight train frequently, the no carb thing would kill me. Read through my journal, the last month. Just hit a weight plateau, did a refeed/mini cheat today, first in a month after doing fairly low carb / low cal. Just hoping it kick starts the fat burning again.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 18, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Well, somehow today turned into a cheat/refeed day. Dumb ass me on a rest day (today), and tomorrow we are going to the beach. I will be blown up little piggy!
> 
> Meal 1: 1/3C oats, protein, 2ew's, 1T cottage cheese, 1/2C blueberries
> Meal 2: Homemade turkey chili, cukes, diet yogurt
> ...



Do not go near the scale for two days. See..it is easy to make yourself so stuffed on foods that you think you wanted so quickly.  I think that is why I waste so much stuff when I do it.   

I hope you had a great day at the beach!  Sounds so fun.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 18, 2004)

MMMmm reeses peices and cookies  dang I should have had those yestarday!  

stay far away from the scale for a few days Jilly... all water weight! and no worries, that one afternoon will NOT set you progress back, if anything it will aid to beat the lil plateau.  

thats so awesome that you and Steve are going to the Olympia! LUCKY DUCKS!


----------



## Jill (Jul 18, 2004)

07/18

Meal 1: 1/4C oats, 50ml ew's, 1T cottage cheese, protein
Meal 2: 1/3C oats, 50ml ew's, 1T cottage cheese, protein
Meal 3: 1/3C brown rice, 4oz chix, broccoli
Meal 4: 1-2oz chix, veggies, dried fruit
Meal 5: 2 pieces pizza, nachos and salsa (no cheese  )
snack: sf popsicles

Training:
Cardio: 50 mins ct
Weights: chest

This mornin I woke up with a horrible tummy ache-it actually lasted till atleast 4pm today. Have never experienced a tummy ache like this, EVER. Im guessing it was yesterdays food. I made myself workout, despite the uncomfortable feeling.

Today was supposed to be ALL clean, but we went to my bros house (1.5hours from home) he lives on a lake! We went boating, toobing, and wake boarding. I didnt attempt the wake boarding.  It was SUPER hot, I got a nice tan, ooops I mean sunburn! I brought some food but didnt trust the chix, cause it was to friggin hot. ATleast it wasnt a full binge or anything. I cant wait to eat clean tomorrow, back to normal. Am cardio tomorrow at 5am.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 18, 2004)

Good job Jilly!  hey.. ya had to eat something!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey Jill  Some yummy meals this weekend girl, mmm  Good job on not binging  Hopefully it will put you right back in fatburning mode


----------



## Jill (Jul 19, 2004)

Morning Jenny!

Our power wentout last night, so I am gonna call my work and tell them that I'll be late cause of that-when really I COULD be on time, I just wanna go do some cardio first.  

I am sad.  STUPID STUPID STUPID me. I stepped on the scale this am. Up 6-7 Pounds!    Is this friggin normal or what?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 19, 2004)

> Is this friggin normal or what?



The sodium in the pizza and nacho's will make you hold water.  6-7lbs isn't so bad.  You will dry back out in no time.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 19, 2004)

Jill, throw the damn scale out the window!!  Don't stress about it sweetie, it doesn't do you any good at ALL! 

Don't worry sweets  Please please please don't start your bad thinking again, you had a refeed, now move on


----------



## Jill (Jul 19, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> The sodium in the pizza and nacho's will make you hold water.  6-7lbs isn't so bad.  You will dry back out in no time.



For real P-funk? Cause I feel like crying today. I had a huge refeed Sat too-TONNES of bread. That a contributing factor?


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 19, 2004)

Jill..its very normal.  its water weight it will come right back down when you go back to eatting clean.  When you do, you will be going tinkle alot for a few days to get rid of the water, just be sure to drink more water the next few days to help flush it out.

Pizza will make you hold like a sponge.  I'm not so bad with holding water from bread.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> For real P-funk? Cause I feel like crying today. I had a huge refeed Sat too-TONNES of bread. That a contributing factor?




yes, for real.  

I walked away form my CPU and jodie beat me to it


----------



## Jill (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks Pfunk and Jodie


----------



## Jill (Jul 19, 2004)

07/19

Meal 1: 1/3C oats, protein, 50ml ew's, 1T cottage cheese
Meal 2: 4oz turkey breast, 1/3C brown rice, cukes, diet yogurt
Meal 3: 4oz turkey breast, lettuce, ff sc & salsa
Meal 4: 5.5oz turkey breast, lettuce, ff sc & salsa
Meal 5: 4.5oz turkey breast, lettuce, ff sc & salsa, shrooms

1183 Cals
170P, 97C, 13F

Training:
Cardio: 1H
Weights: Rest

Tummy still sore from this weekend, very bloated. Wasnt very hungry today-probably cause I filled up with water 8-9L today. Trying to rid myself of the guilt from this weekend.

Oh ya, ground turkey breast is way cheaper than ground chix. It tastes the same to me too.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 19, 2004)

That much water weight is totally normal.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey Jilliegirl! 
Don't worry about the water weight, it will be totally gone before you know it! 
That's funny how turkey is much cheaper than chicken there  Over here it's waaaay more expensive, I guess we don't have as many of em running around 

Keep up the great work and stop worrying about the cheat already


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 20, 2004)

Jill ,


Don't you be beating yourself up !   ( Do I look Mean ? )  Just get back on track !


----------



## Jill (Jul 20, 2004)

Gary and Jenny, you guys are sweet. I know I beat myself up ALL day yesterday(just a mental thing mostly)-now that I am back on track I feel better. Most of the 'fluff' is gone! On my way to train back and cardio. I sware I LOVE training! I just cant wait to go to bed eachnight so I can wake up and go to the gym!


----------



## Paynne (Jul 20, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I stepped on the scale this am. Up 6-7 Pounds!    Is this friggin normal or what?


If your scale is anything like mine it's only accurate to within a few pounds anyway.  Anyone know what kind is best?


----------



## Jill (Jul 20, 2004)

Paynne, mine is pretty accurate-I just ate like a piggie this weekend. Its digital.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 20, 2004)

woohoo Jillie!!!  I know that is making you feel so much better about the upped food day!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 20, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I sware I LOVE training! I just cant wait to go to bed eachnight so I can wake up and go to the gym!



 I do that too a lot of times  I'm like "Wohooo, it's almost 5 AM, I'm going to love my AM cardio!"  I think we're nuts, but at least we're cute nuts


----------



## Jill (Jul 20, 2004)

07/20

Meal 1: 1/4C oats, protein, 50ml ew's, 1T cottage cheese, 1/4C blueberries
Meal 2: 1/3C oats, protein, 50ml ew's, 1T cottage cheese, 1/2C blueberries
Meal 3: 4.5oz turkey breast, 1/3C brown rice, broccoil, diet yogurt
Meal 4: 4.5oz turkey breast, lettuce, ff sc, salsa, cashews
Meal 5: 4oz turkey breast, lettuce, ff sc, salsa, sf popsicle

Got my appetite back  Little high on the cals. Stupid cashews

1642 Cals
180P, 139C, 44F

Training:
Cardio: 45 mins
Weights: Back


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey Jill!!

Im glad you seem happy today! And I love doing back too! I was so happy, last week, my last chest workout, I finally hit 95 pounds for benching! Im almost at my body weight.. well not really THAT close, but it was exciting! I think I overdid it though, because I was super suuuper sore the next day, but yeah I know what you mean about getting excited for workouts! I cant wait to get in there to do chest again!!

your diet looks great today, I wish I ate that well!! Maybe someday!

anyway just wanted to say HI! have a good workout tomorrow


----------



## carbchick (Jul 21, 2004)

hey jill, that looks like a good day's eating! rockin' girl ... and here's hoping you'll be off that plateau sooner


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi Jillybean!

You are doing soooo great!!!  I love training too Hun!  I dont eat as well as you but who does???


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey Jill     Your meals look great   .  Your doing awesome girl, keep it up!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 21, 2004)

I am officially going to the "O"!  All 3 shows, for free! Its a B-day present from Steve Im more excited to shop there than see than O!


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 21, 2004)

Can Ya'll pick us up on the way?


----------



## Jill (Jul 21, 2004)

07/21

Meal 1: 1/4C oats, protein
Meal 2: 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1T cottage cheese, 100g's strawberries
Meal 3: 4.5oz turkey breast, 1/3C brown rice, broccoli, diet yogurt
Meal 4: 4.5oz turkey breast, lettuce, ff sc & salsa
Meal 5: 4.5oz turkey breast, lettuce, ff sc & salsa, shrooms, sf popsicle

1297 Cals
170P, 117C, 16F

Training:
Cardio:45mins 
Weights:Bis & Tris


----------



## Jill (Jul 21, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Can Ya'll pick us up on the way?


Sure!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn !!!!!!!!  Look at that diet !!!!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks Gary!

Fluff pretty much gone, finally!      :bounce: Off to do leggies, its 5:20am....  Just forced down some protein.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 22, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Damn !!!!!!!! Look at that diet !!!!!


Better yet, look at Jill !!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 22, 2004)

Jilly, u get up so early my goodness! I am barely asleep by then


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 22, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Jilly, u get up so early my goodness! I am barely asleep by then



she sure does get up early ... but she does what she needs to do.  Doing it in the AM eliminates all the _excuses_ we all come up with not to do it later on in the day.  I tired to get my wife to get up early ... but that didn't work out so well.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 22, 2004)

I definately agree that it helps prevent other things getting in the way.  Where do you find the energy? Do you just force it?


----------



## Jill (Jul 22, 2004)

I enjoy training in the am. Nt is right-I do what I have to do.  I love training, so that helps too I guess its what you make a priority in your life.


----------



## Jill (Jul 22, 2004)

07/22

Meal 1: Protein
Meal 2: 1/3C oats, protein, 1T cottage cheese, 2 ew's, 1T sf jam
Meal 3: 1/3C brown rice, 4oz chix, broccoli, diet yogurt
Meal 4: 4oz chix, lettuce, ff sc, salsa
Meal 5: 4-5oz chix & steak, lettuce, T dressing, zuk, squash, peppers, bite of Steve's bread stick
Meal 6: Protein, 1T sf jam.

Snacks: SF popsicles. 

Cals? Have no idea. Went to Olive Garden for meal 5 (Steve's mama's B-day) Wouldnt even consider it a cheat.  Ate very good! Skipped on the pasta and fried stuff and got grilled steak and chicken breast-there portions are quite small. Ate lotsa salad with only a T or so of dressing, and drank lots of water. Oh, and a small bite of Steves bread stick.

Also bought Sf jam to keep in the house again. That is going well.

Training:
Cardioff
Weights: Leggies at 5am


----------



## Jill (Jul 22, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Training:
> Cardioff



Weird-I didnt even mean for this smilie to be here!


----------



## carbchick (Jul 22, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Also bought Sf jam to keep in the house again. That is going well.



You devil


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 07/22
> 
> 
> Cals? Have no idea. Went to Olive Garden for meal 5 (Steve's mama's B-day) Wouldnt even consider it a cheat.  Ate very good! Skipped on the pasta and fried stuff and got grilled steak and chicken breast-there portions are quite small. Ate lotsa salad with only a T or so of dressing, and drank lots of water. Oh, and a small bite of Steves bread stick.
> ...



Great job Jill!  This is what healthy lifestyle is all about  Making good choices and sticking with them!  Great job sugah!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 23, 2004)

Morning Jill   


OOOOOOOO Olive Garden! I am so glad the nearest one is like an hour and a half away 1


----------



## atherjen (Jul 23, 2004)

RIGHT ON Jilly for choosing so wise at olive garden!!!   and leggies at 5am! you are dedicated hun!! 

I like my sf jam too  blueberry!! er raspberry! its good in cc or on protein pancakers.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 23, 2004)

Great job at OG!!!   Not surprised though, you are dedicated that is for sure!  

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks peeps-the concept of healthy eating is becoming normal for me.

Off to train-shoulders and cardio, my fav. Up at 6:30am, my day of too.  Forgot to charge my discman again.   Then I have a funeral this afternoon-an ex-boyfriend/best friend from high school was on a boating trip, fell off tha boat and died. He was only 25. They never did find the body. Sad. Life is too short to not live it to the fullest.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 23, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Thanks peeps-the concept of healthy eating is becoming normal for me.
> 
> Off to train-shoulders and cardio, my fav. Up at 6:30am, my day of too.  Forgot to charge my discman again.   Then I have a funeral this afternoon-an ex-boyfriend/best friend from high school was on a boating trip, fell off tha boat and died. He was only 25. They never did find the body. Sad. Life is too short to not live it to the fullest.


Oh that's horrible Jill!  I am very sorry.   
Good life lesson, huh?  Life is definitely too short!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 23, 2004)

That is very sad ... sorry Jill. 

What you said about life being too short is so very true.  Maybe one could look at the lose of a friend like that as he went out doing something that made him happy.  I really think I'd like to bow out of this world doing something I enjoy instead of slowly dying in some hospital room.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 23, 2004)

I am very sorry about your friend Jillian


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 23, 2004)

Aww, I am sorry to hear about your friend as well Jill. Losing a highschool friend is so hard. Good luck dealing with it.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 23, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I definately agree that it helps prevent other things getting in the way.  Where do you find the energy? Do you just force it?



yep ... everyone has days that they don't want to go to the gym ... and the ones that push themselves are the ones who see changes.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 23, 2004)

AH Jilly I am sorry to hear of the loss!   Never easy. Thats why we must live each day to the fullest!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jul 23, 2004)

Jill, I'm so sorry hun.  Big hugs to you!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 23, 2004)

07/24

Meal 1: 1/4C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1T cottage cheese, 1T sf jam
Meal 2: 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1T cottage cheese, 2T sf jam
Meal 3: 4oz chix, 1/3C brown rice, broccoli
Meal 4: 6.5oz chix , shrooms, broccoli, carrots
Meal 5: 4.5oz chix, shrooms

Snacks: Lotsa sf popsicles, sf jello 

1367 Cals
180P, 125C, 21F

Training:
Cardio: 54mins
Weights: Shoulders


----------



## Jill (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks for all the support peeps.The funeral was very sad Lots of people showed up.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 24, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss honey  I agree, life is definately short, that's why we need to make the absolute best of it while we are here and be the best we can be!  Once again you proved that you no longer turn to food to heal your feelings, great job honey, it warms my heart to see you do so well and creating the very best you


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 25, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to hear about your loss honey  I agree, life is definately short, that's why we need to make the absolute best of it while we are here and be the best we can be!  Once again you proved that you no longer turn to food to heal your feelings, great job honey, it warms my heart to see you do so well and creating the very best you



Awwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Jill (Jul 25, 2004)

Update for 07/24: 
Had a cheat meal, yup, not planned at all!!! Had pizza and cheerio snack mix, both yummy! DIDNT binge, ate clean for all other meals, and I dont feel guilty at all today. Life is too short. Yaaaaaaa for Jill, making progress!  May incorporate a cheat meal weekly, havent decided yet. Thought I couldn't handle a 'bad' meal, it was easy.

My knee is messed-super sore for the last few days....same with my ankle, it feels like I sprained it. Dont know what I did? Stupid me still pushed through 50mins of cardio Deff wont be running anytime soon!

Beautiful day today, no work, yipppppeeee! Off to tan on my deck!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 25, 2004)

WOOHOO JIllybean!!   Im soo glad your to a point where you can enjoy some foods without going-all out binge! that is PROGRESS BABY!!  

you still did cardio after being injured???  you know better!!! I hope it gets feeling better, take it easy on it! Overworking it will only make it worse


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 25, 2004)

is it swallowen Jillie?  be sure to ice and elevate it.  Go easy on it.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi Jill !

Sorry to read about your HS friend.

You silly goose! If you hurt your knee give it a break !

Great about the cheat meal , you are getting so strong when it comes to food ! I am so proud of you


----------



## Jill (Jul 25, 2004)

07/25

Meal 1: Protein pancake, 1T sf jam
~Train~
Meal 2: Protein pancake, 1T sf jam, 1t coco
Meal 3: 5oz chix, salad
Meal 4: 5.5oz chix, salad, shrooms, broccoli
Meal 5: 3oz chix
Meal 6: 5oz chix, sf jello

Snacks: Sf popsicles

1404 Cals
207P, 101C, 17F

Maybe a bit too much protein today 

Training:
Cardio: 50mins, ignoring my sore knee and ankle  
Weights: Chest, abbies

Got a nice tan today too!


----------



## Jill (Jul 26, 2004)

*These are my plans for the next few weeks:*

Im _planning_ to drop a carb meal. To just have 2 carb meals a day, oats pre and post workout (90% of the time meals 1 & 2). If its a non training day, carbs will be my first 2 meals also. Im going to still have carbs throuhout the day, just veggies though.(and sf popsicles ) Im going to up my protein too-so my overall cals arent too low.

_Im aiming for 1 cheat meal every 1-2 weeks. _ 

*Any thoughts or input?????* I want to speed up the fat loss somehow, Im just not sure if this is the right way. My weight just doesnt want to buge now.

Thanks all!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 26, 2004)

> Meal 1: Protein pancake, 1T sf jam
> ~Train~
> Meal 2: Protein pancake, 1T sf jam, 1t coco
> Meal 3: 5oz chix, salad
> ...


Diet looks great Jill! What kind of protein pancakes are those? Do you have a recipe? I am curious because I used to make them a while back and they always turned out pretty good. And what kind of chicken is that that I see you're eating a ton of!


----------



## Jill (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey Monstar! P-pancakes are: 1/3-1/4C (or more) oats, 2 ew's, 1T cottage cheese, 1 scoop protein, steiva, pinch of baking soda and baking powder. Mix all together and fry in a pan with pam! I usually use vanilla protein, and sometimes I use chocolate, then add 1/2T of coco, yummy!

As for the chix yesterday I cooked it on the bbq. Normally I buy about $15-20 worth of ground chix (or turkey breast) at once, cook it all in a pot, then add a pack of taco spice. I then eat it with salsa or lettuce and ff sc. Its nice when it is all cooked in the fridge, it last me about 4 days.

*Anyone see my post above??*


----------



## Stacey (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey Jill, Just catching up on your journal. Your meals look great. I'm very sorry to hear about your friend!!!  That's so sad!


----------



## lakergirl (Jul 26, 2004)

HI JILL!  

Sorry i cant give you any help on the diet thing, im trying to learn some stuff myself! oh well! im sure I will learn in time, just as im sure someone on here will be able to help you@

GREAT idea about te chix, sounds soooo yummy! I couldnt quite picture eating salsa just on plain chicken, but that sounds soooo good. I think that is what i will try tomorrow!   thanks!!

have a good workout today!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 26, 2004)

I saw your post Jill ... just don't have the knowledge to suggest anything.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 26, 2004)

Jill,

How long since you have taken a few days off from training? You post what you will be working but not your actual wo. Could you be overtraining ? How long since you have changed your routine ? Different exercises, different sequence, different rep range , super sets , giant sets, etc. 

I know you do a lot of cardio but a different type of cardio might get you started burning fat again. The body adapts to the exercises, cardio and diet pretty easily so you have to change and keep it guessing.

I personally think a cheat meal every week will do you good. When I do fat loss I have a cheat day once a week ( more like a couple of meals than an all day feast ).

Good luck Babe ! xoxo


----------



## Jill (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks Gary.... I just changed my weights a month ago. Higher reps, less weight, really focusing on training my muscles, not my ego I always incorperate supersets, dropsets, and compound sets, and my execises vary workout to workout-I always keep my muscles guessing.

As for cardio I always change that too-different machines-intervals, etc... I just have to be careful cause my knee is really starting to give me some trouble lately.

I want to cheat today-Im very cranky and dont feel like eating clean. I had a couple of reeses pieces, so far.....(from a 25 cent machine) I just need to stay strong, and not let my emotions dictate my eating. Frick I am moody today


----------



## atherjen (Jul 26, 2004)

resist the urge to give in girlie!  your doing well! dont let those silly female hormones control you!  

as for the diet issue- I think having just the carbs in 2 meals rather than 1 is fine.. although I wouldnt cut back on carbs too much.. do you know the total grams your getting per day? 
a cheat meal once a week is a good idea.. for metabolism and whatnot, but be sure that YOU are able to emotionally handle it and not let it lead to binges, your proved that this past week..   I know you have it in you.


----------



## Jill (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks AJ-I think Im gonna try just 2 carb meals a day (besides veggie carbs) Im wondering if that why Im cranky today, or maybe its pms, who knows? Since I stopped the pill a few months ago my hormones are a little out of wack.


----------



## Jill (Jul 26, 2004)

07/26

Meal 1: 1/3C oats, 1T cottage cheese, protein, 2 ew's, 1T sf jam
Meal 2: 1/3C oats, 1T cottage cheese, protein, 2 ew's, 1T sf jam, 2/3T coco, 1oz chix
Meal 3: 5oz chix, salsa, 5oz broccoli, 1 diet yogurt
Meal 4: 5oz chix, 2C lettuce, ff sc, salsa
Meal 4: 5oz chix, 2C lettuce, ff sc, salsa

Snacks: Sf jello, sf popsicles

1300Cals
191P, 91C, 15F
Totals not including the handful of reeses pieces, 3 mini pretzle sticks-like the size of a pencil in total

Training:
Weights: Back
Cardio: 40mins......May have to take a break, my knee is in pain right now.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 26, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Thanks AJ-I think Im gonna try just 2 carb meals a day (besides veggie carbs) Im wondering if that why Im cranky today, or maybe its pms, who knows? Since I stopped the pill a few months ago my hormones are a little out of wack.




We tend to get a lil moody when doing a lower carb.  If its too much, add some back in.  Then to add our visitor in, makes it 10 times worse.


----------



## Jill (Jul 27, 2004)

My weight hasnt moved in almost 3 weeks-had a couple cheats in there, and thought it might help the progress, but It seemed to do nothing-but leave me at the same friggin # on the scale.....Im getting frusterated. I just wanna give up and pig out. I dont know what to do. Anybody??


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 27, 2004)

how about quit looking at the scale ...


----------



## Jill (Jul 27, 2004)

I wish I could Nt


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 27, 2004)

you seemed to be in the zone for the longest time ... then suddenly you have a bad day and talk about losing it ... pull it together miss Jill!!  Do not force me to come over there and let you have it young lady.  

Btw ... when are we doing coffee?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 27, 2004)

Have patience.  Stalling is normal.  Besides isn't your period coming?


----------



## Jill (Jul 27, 2004)

I know I need to pull it together NT. Have you went to K days?? Im not sure If Im gonna go or not this year. Coffee, soon I promise!!! I dont have a work schedule for the next few weeks so ill let ya know real soon!!! Are you going to the o?


----------



## Jill (Jul 27, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Have patience.  Stalling is normal.  Besides isn't your period coming?



Since Ive stopped the pill no period-almost 2 months. Hope Im not preggo


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 27, 2004)

we're going to k-days Friday with our daughter.

Not too sure about Vegas ... if we go, it may be a last minute thing ... seem to get a better deal if you can do it that way.  We're thinking about Hedo next year, plus a house this year ... so those are all pretty big expenditures.

Ok ... you let me know about coffee.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 27, 2004)

Maybe you should take a test? You want to find out sooner than later.


----------



## JLB001 (Jul 27, 2004)

Make a trip to Eckerd's Jillie!   Better to be safe and know.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 27, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Since Ive stopped the pill no period-almost 2 months. Hope Im not preggo


I wouldn't be too freaked out. My ex-girlfriend went 4 months without her period and wasn't pregnant, lol. Stress, change of diet, and all sorts of things can throw it off. 

BTW, hang in there! You have done so well up to this point and you were my motivation to stop the binging completely. You're not going to lose anything. Change things up some, but don't lose track of your goals.


----------



## Jill (Jul 27, 2004)

Monstar-you are super cute! Responding to my pms problems!!! And me being a motivation-That makes me feel wonderful!! I still have a lot of things to work on....


----------



## Jill (Jul 27, 2004)

07/27

Meal 1: 1/3C oats, 1T cottage cheese, protein, 2ew's, 1T sf jam
Meal 2: 1/3C oats, 1T cottage cheese, protein, 2ew's, 1T sf jam
Meal 3: 5oz chix, salsa, 5oz broccoli
Meal 4: 5oz chix, mixed veggies
Meal 5: 5oz chix, lettuce, ff sc, salsa

Snacks: Sf jello, sf popsicles  I am eating way too many of these. I am NOT going to buy them anymore. As soon as I finish the 5 in my freezer- which should be gone by tomorrow.

1600 Cals
208P, 120C, 23F

I have been under-estimating my cals... I have been counting my chix and turkey way to low in protein and cals. I was going by what the package says, except that was raw, when I am eating it cooked.

Training:
Cardio: 40mins, stupid knee
Weights: Bis and Tris


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2004)

Jill 

If you don't want me to butt in tell me but I'm gonna throw my 2 cents in and then you can tell me to shut up.

1.  Where do you have 120G C.?  - 2 servings of 1/3C. oats is only 36G Carbs
2.  I plugged everything you have into fitday and I am only coming up with 1100 cals.  No way close to 1600 cals.
3.  5 oz. Chix is 45G Protein
4.  If you want to know why fat loss is slow, IMO, its because you are in starvation mode.  You have set your metabolism into slow motion and its not going to come back the way you are eating.

Again, you asked for opinions and I really just wanted to keep my mouth shut but after seeing that you are only eat 1100 cals a day, it was hard to.


----------



## Jill (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks for budding in, I am so happy!!!!  

I have 40Carbs from oaties. I also count ALL my carbs, sf jam, popsicles, salsa, and ALL veggies. (I weigh them too) 9oz of broccoli is 14carbs. My veggie carbs at dinner were 20C. Im pretty accurate. There is no way I only ate 1100 cals, trust me. Im calculating NOW 5oz chix at 40P.

What do you think i should do now??? Im betting cause of the chix mistake I was underestimating cals by a couple hundred a day.


----------



## sara (Jul 27, 2004)

Jill- I had the same problem and didn't know I was really starving myself till Jodi explained everything


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2004)

There is too much fiber in vegetables to count that towards carbs.  You can't count carbs that your body can't use.  Your body cannot process fiber so therefore it doesn't utilize the cals coming from fiber.  That's why you always see us not counting veggies, because some of them are even negative calories.  For instance its been said before that it takes more cals to chew celery than it actually contains.  The only veggies I ever count are asparagus, avacado and eggplant.


----------



## Jill (Jul 27, 2004)

So what do you suggest now?  Should I try my totals without veggies?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 27, 2004)

I bet Jodie says .... yep


----------



## sara (Jul 27, 2004)

Jill- I tried to count veggies before and didn't work for me.. that just caused me to over-eat on junk food.. please don't count the veggies


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2004)

That would be my suggestion and figure from what you are actually eating for real cals and then go from there.


----------



## Jill (Jul 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I bet Jodie says .... yep


Why are you on NT, you arent at work!!

Oki doki girlies-Im gonna try my totals tomorrow without veggies.


----------



## sara (Jul 27, 2004)

That will fill you up and no worry of gaining any fat


----------



## Jill (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks for your help Girls, I really need all that I can get at this point. Please jump in anytime.


----------



## sara (Jul 27, 2004)

Jill- read my journal and see how I'm changing my diet with no more fear
I'm 5'3 and eating more than you hon


----------



## Jill (Jul 27, 2004)

Yes Sara, but Im sure you have a lot less bodyfat than me.


----------



## sara (Jul 27, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Yes Sara, but Im sure you have a lot less bodyfat than me.


You taller than me and you do more cardio
The taller you are the more calories you'r body would need (good calories)


----------



## Jill (Jul 27, 2004)

What is your BF %?


----------



## sara (Jul 27, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> What is your BF %?


I have no idea


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2004)

If I had to take a guess I would say Sara is 17-18% bodyfat.


----------



## Jill (Jul 27, 2004)

How many cals in TOTAL do you think I should be at Jodi? BW X what #? Id like to lose fat at a reasonable pace.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2004)

Jill, I don't want to do this again.  Whenever I try to help you it always turns out wrong.    I don't mind providing advice but only you need to figure out what works for you now.  

You've tried it a few different ways with me and I can't seem to get it right for you.  Whether you don't like the diet or you don't give it a chance, I don't know but asking me to do this again is not fair to me either.


----------



## Jill (Jul 27, 2004)

Ya, your right Jodi. I'll just give it a shot on my own again. Monitoring my overall cals is where I will start. It is true that I just need to find out what works for me, right? Im thinking my weight loss plateaued, maybe cause my cals were too low-Im going to try to slowly increase them. OR it could have been the cheats. ANy of your input is always welcome. Thanks. 

Nighty night girlies.


----------



## carbchick (Jul 28, 2004)

Good going Jill  non-starchy veggies are FREE, nutritious and delicious! It's time for me to shake up and shape up, too. Standing still gets awful monotonous   I would not cut carbs further. could you not kind of shimmy around 1g/bw of the starchy stuff? and be prepared to give what you change a chance - and quit scale-hopping?   tall orders! Just my 2c. What do I know?


----------



## atherjen (Jul 28, 2004)

I totally agree- bump those calories up some girlie. Your body is not going to burn the fat if it must hang onto evyerthing your eating just to feed vital organs and keep your body running. IMO you could defintly stand to add some EFA's. with the meat/veggie meals. if peanut butter and nuts cause more cravings, then use flax/hemp or olive oil. and get some fish oil caps. 
You can do this!


----------



## Jill (Jul 28, 2004)

Morning AJ! Im going to start taking fishies again (i have a bottle in my cubbord) For now I have to skip on the nuts and pb. Yesterday I was at the grocery store and the have peanut butter mixed with chocolate in a jar!!! I bet its good. The jar smelled good. I also walked by that stupid cheerio snack mix 2X, I wanted it so bad!!!! I even took out my cellie, and used the calculator on it-to find out how many cals were in  the whole bag!!  (700 and some) Im going to fit that bag into my totals next week!

Got a date with the gym this am, leggies! Dispite my knee-feeling a little better. Just will be a light one. Have a great day peeps!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 28, 2004)

Jill, last night I was working on my webpage while having a cup of java and just popped on for a few mintues.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 28, 2004)

> 4. If you want to know why fat loss is slow, IMO, its because you are in starvation mode. You have set your metabolism into slow motion and its not going to come back the way you are eating.




I have to completely agree with this, no questions asked. I notice that so many females here on IM who have journals seem to be eating so little! I mean I can't imagine how starved they must feel. I mean I understand you want to drop some flab like we all do but you have to know where to draw the line. I feel like lately I have been eating more than ever, just more and more and more meals. No matter what time of day if I get a little hungry I eat, I just keep it clean. And today at the gym I felt extremely lean. I think I am finally heading in the right direction with my diet. 

Don't be afraid to throw in an extra clean meal, IMO. Your body will thank you for it. Good luck!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 28, 2004)

Well said Mikster  I couldnt agree more.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 28, 2004)

I think you are undereating too princess.  But judging from past experiences (mine and yours) bump those calories up slowly! I seem to be able to lose fat when I stick to 1800 cals (very rough estimate) and do my workouts, whereas when I was eating 900-1100 I wasn't getting ANYWHERE.  Stop fretting already! The attitude is what's really going to control your weight loss long term.


----------



## Jill (Jul 28, 2004)

That is a good post Monstar. Im really trying right now to eat for nutritional reasons-not emotional ones. I dont think I am undereating, but I am going to try increase cals a little. I am trying to loose some bf.


----------



## Jill (Jul 28, 2004)

07/28

Meal 1: 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1T cottage cheese, 2T sf jam
Meal 2: 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1T cottage cheese, 2T sf jam
Meal 3: 4.5oz chix, salsa, broccoli, diet yogurt, 2 fish oil, just for AJ 
Meal 4: 4.5oz chix, broccoli, lettuce, ff sc, salsa
Meal 5: 5oz chix, lettuce, ff sc, salsa, sf jello

1421 Cals<----NOT INCLUDING VEGGIES
193P, 82C, 22F

Oh my, I eat the same things everyday, how boring.

Training:
Cardio: 40 mins
Weights: Leggies

First day of no sf popsicles.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey honey! Good job today!! You can do this!


----------



## sara (Jul 28, 2004)

Jill, did you have lots of broccoli or were you little paranoid on the amount?


----------



## Jill (Jul 29, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Jill, did you have lots of broccoli or were you little paranoid on the amount?



I always eat a lot of veggies. I have never been 'paranoid' of veggies. Where did you get that from?


----------



## sara (Jul 29, 2004)

Good Morning Jill  
well, I had this problem before so, I thought you would be paranoid from veggies too


----------



## Jill (Jul 29, 2004)

Never Sara


----------



## Jill (Jul 29, 2004)

But thanks for being concerned


----------



## atherjen (Jul 29, 2004)

> Meal 3: 4.5oz chix, salsa, broccoli, diet yogurt, 2 fish oil, just for AJ



 Weeehoooieeeee!!! 2 is a start!


----------



## sara (Jul 29, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> But thanks for being concerned


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 29, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I dont think I am undereating, but I am going to try increase cals a little. I am trying to loose some bf.


Well how much bodyfat are you trying to lose? And do you have any up to date pics of what your current physique looks like?


----------



## Jill (Jul 29, 2004)

Well Im not sure of my bf-i was at 21%, "supposedly" and I am NOW down 10-12 pounds, so Im not too sure Monstar. I will post some pics when i am some what satisfied! Id like to lose ATLEAST 15 more pounds.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 29, 2004)

I just had to post so you would do a double take !  oxoxo


----------



## Jill (Jul 29, 2004)

07/29

Meal 1: 1/2C oats, protein, 1T ff cottage cheese, 2 ew's, 2T sf jam
Meal 2: 1/3C oats, 4oz chix, broccoli, diet yogurt
Meal 3: 4oz chix, lettuce, ff sc, salsa, 2 fish oil
Meal 4: 7 ew's, 1 lf cheese, lettuce, sf jello
Meal 5: 2oz chix, salsa, shrooms

Snacks: 1 small frap light!! Only 140 cals 

1267 Cals<---NIC Veggies
154P, 94C, 20F

Training:
R E S T !!!!
My knee and ankle need it


----------



## Jill (Jul 29, 2004)

I did do a double take Gary!!!

Went shopping tonight-bought some accesories for our bedroom-vases, candle holders, baskets, in LIME GREEN!!! Im painting 1 wall in our bedroom lime green, im soooooo excited!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 29, 2004)

Wohoo, painting! I bet that will look great Jill! I'm soooo looking forward to decorating my own place


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 30, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I did do a double take Gary!!!
> 
> Went shopping tonight-bought some accesories for our bedroom-vases, candle holders, baskets, in LIME GREEN!!! Im painting 1 wall in our bedroom lime green, im soooooo excited!


LIME GREEN ! One wall should be plenty! Mine is all four walls and thats a little overpowering . LOL
oxxo


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 30, 2004)

Ohh Jill!  I love COLOR!! Lime green is COOL!!  Take a pic for me when it's done.    

I think you cals are a little low, cause you do alot of cardio.  But I shouldnt talk, I dont even keep track of mine...   

I dont take fishies cause I eat nuts and avocados alot.  I hope that's OK.


----------



## jstar (Jul 30, 2004)

Hi Jill!!!

Just catching up on your journal...congrats on losing 10-12 lbs. That is quite a feat! ..I hear ya on the plateauing business~ just hang in there, you WILL get to your goals. 

XOXO
 
jstar


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 31, 2004)

Hi Jill ! 

get any paint on you ? Don't you hate it when that happens. 
Have a great weekend !


----------



## Jill (Jul 31, 2004)

Morning peeps!! Diet was great yesterday, to lazy to post!! Weight is going down again  yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! Maybe those cheats and raising cals a little did help?

Morning sexy man!! (Gary of course )  I should be getting my paint in the next few days Im hoping. I did get a bunch of 'green' samples! Steve thinks Im nuts!

Off to do a little cardio and abbies, then work! Seeeeeeeee yaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 31, 2004)

Damn, cardio and abs? I always respected people who could go to the gym just to do that, I am far too lazy. Keep up the hard work Jill!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 31, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Morning peeps!! Diet was great yesterday, to lazy to post!! Weight is going down again  yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! Maybe those cheats and raising cals a little did help?
> 
> Morning sexy man!! (Gary of course ) I should be getting my paint in the next few days Im hoping. I did get a bunch of 'green' samples! Steve thinks Im nuts!
> 
> Off to do a little cardio and abbies, then work! Seeeeeeeee yaaaaaaaaaa!


You look good in green, just check your avi ! So I'm sure you will look good in your green bedroom  

AND   congrats on getting the bod to burn the fat again !


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 31, 2004)

Your patience paid off


----------



## Jill (Jul 31, 2004)

07/31

Meal 1: 1/2C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1T cottage cheese, 100g's strawberries
Meal 2: 3.5oz chix, 1/3C brown rice, salsa, broccoli, diet yogurt
Meal 3: 3.5oz chix, lettuce, broccoli, ff sc, salsa
Meal 4: 2.5oz chix
Meal 5: 4oz chix, lettuce, ff sc, salsa, sf jello

1353Cals
170P, 109C, 20F

Training:
Cardio: 45mins
Weights: Abbies

Steve had pizza for dinner, I had chix


----------



## sara (Jul 31, 2004)

Way to go on adding strawberries to meal 1  
You know meal 4 is not enough


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 1, 2004)

Morning sweetie !  
I have to work today so had to get up EARLY to wo.  have a great day !


----------



## Jill (Aug 1, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Way to go on adding strawberries to meal 1
> You know meal 4 is not enough



You are a jem Sara I know 2.5oz of chix in meal 4 was not enough but I wasnt really hungry. + Thats all the chix I had left


----------



## Jill (Aug 1, 2004)

08/01

Meal 1: 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1T cottage ff cheese
Meal 2: 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1T cottage ff cheese, 100g's strawberries
Meal 3: 4oz chix, salsa, broccoli
Meal 4: 6oz chix, 1.5T oats, shrooms, lettuce, sf jello
Meal 5: 5oz chix, 1T oats, lettuce

1500 Cals
206P, 89C, 24F

Training:
Weights: Chest
Cardio: 55mins

Made ground chicken burgers for dinner on the bbq. Chix, oats, onions and spices.  Turned out really good!


----------



## sara (Aug 1, 2004)

The chicken burgers sounds yummy Jill.. You didn't need egg whites to kepp the mixture together?


----------



## Jill (Aug 1, 2004)

I normally *would* have added an egg white but I forgot after the patties were already made. They actually stayed together better this time that I _DIDNT_ put the egg white in.


----------



## sara (Aug 1, 2004)

I'll try it soon


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2004)

I never add egg whites when I make turkey burgers.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2004)

Yaaay about the scale!!  Good work Jill


----------



## Jill (Aug 2, 2004)

08/02

Meal 1: 1/3C oats, protein, 1T ff cottage cheese, 50ml ew's, 1T sf jam
Meal 2: 1/3C oats, protein, 1T ff cottage cheese, 50ml ew's, 100g's strawberries
Meal 3: 4.5oz chix, ff sc & salsa, lettuce, broccoli, diet yogurt
Meal 4: 4.5oz chix, lettuce, broccoli, shrooms, 
Meal 5: 1C ff cottage cheese/SF jam OR protein/coco

My tummy hurts from all the veggies.

Training:
Cardio: 45mins
Weights: Back

I have been a bitch, cranky and moody almost all day. I am tired. I want bad food. I have been craving junk ALL day. I dont know whats wrong with me. Could it be pms since T.O.M hasnt visited in several months???  I did control those nasty little voices in my head as I walked towards the reeses pieces 0.25 machine. Didnt get any. I would have cheated today if it wasnt for my b-day thursday-I have several 'cheat' foods on my list. Just a few more days to go. Oh and my throat has been hurting for several days.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 2, 2004)

I crave junk bad when its getting close to that month.  It sucks!  You don't want to know what I have had this weekend due to those cravings.

I'm so glad you are starting to see results again!  woohoo


----------



## sara (Aug 2, 2004)

I crave food that I don't even enjoy eating anymore when I'm starving my body.. going low carb and low fat at the same time


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi Sweetie ! 

How you feeling now ? Better i hope!  Big plans for your B-day ?


----------



## Jill (Aug 3, 2004)

I feel ok today, thanks Gary Fudge is in my view right now, BE STRONG JILLI!!!  Havent had any !!!!!

Oh and Sara, I occasionally crave bad stuff, like everyone it is normal. I dont think it has anything to do with my diet.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 3, 2004)

I have been craving bad stuff lately too, and I'm trying to figure out is it because I'm constantly around it at work, or because I let myself taste it here and there, or because of PMS.  I'm def not being strict so thats not it.  

Can you have a taste and not any more?


----------



## Jill (Aug 3, 2004)

I can have just a taste-I just had a teeny weeny bite of the fudge! Like not even the size of a penny-maybe 1/2 a penny!! IMO I would DEFF crave junk if I had it in the house!! Last night Steve wanted chips, or something to snack on while he watched a movie. I was like "sorry, how about some lettuce or chicken??'. WE HAVE NOTHING BAD IN THE HOUSE! For real, its kinda sad. Thursday its a free for all for me though!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 3, 2004)

1/2 a penny, damn girl thats tiny.  For me taste is more like half a dollar bill


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 3, 2004)

What cheats do you have in mind? I know you are planning it


----------



## Jill (Aug 3, 2004)

He he the fudge piece was that size!!! (I still only ate a penny size )I have several cheats planned, yipeeeeeeee!! Icecream and candy. to name a few. Oh ya, cheerio snack mix too!


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 3, 2004)

Things are looking fabulous Jill, keep up the hard work. It's really great that you're treating yourself a tad without letting things get out of control, that's so important IMO. 

I havn't had a chance to read much more of my book on binging but honestly lately I have been eating so much cleaner food my desire to binge is pretty much nonexistant. 

Keep up the hard work, how old are you turning BTW?


----------



## Jill (Aug 3, 2004)

26


----------



## Jill (Aug 3, 2004)

08/03

Meal 1: 1/3C oats, protein, 50ml ew's, 1T ff cottage cheese, 1T sf jam
Meal 2: 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1T ff cottage cheese, 100g's strawberries
Meal 3: 1 can albacore tuna, ff mayo, lettuce, broccoli, diet yogurt
Meal 4: 5oz chix, lettuce, ff sc, salsa
Meal 5: 5oz chix, broccoli, sf jello, sf popsicle.

1350 Cals
191P, 90C, 17F

Training: 
Cardio: 50mins
Weights: Bis and Tris

Bought sf popsicles today!   

Bought 10lbs of blueberries!!! YUMMY! Good deal, $10. Going to freeze most of them.

Bought cheerio snack mix, for my b-day breakfast!  

Bought new digestive enzymes (Udo's) Had to do something or Steve said he was gonna leave me.   

Had a bite of fudge, about the size of 1 penny. Ate 2 wine gums from the grocery store bulk bin.  What an exciting life I have!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 3, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 26


26 !!!!  oooo i think 26 year old canadian women that workout are hot ! 

Be strong until then !


----------



## sara (Aug 3, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 07/28
> 
> Meal 3: 4.5oz chix, salsa, broccoli, diet yogurt, *2 fish oil,* just for AJ



You taking any fishies?


----------



## atherjen (Aug 4, 2004)

I picked a gallon of blueberries yestarday near our house.  I love them! 

HAHAHA those digestive enzymes will help.. I have the same problem if I dont take them


----------



## Paynne (Aug 4, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> I picked a gallon of blueberries yestarday near our house.  I love them!


Blueberries ....mmMMMMMMMMmm..... There's a farm area near us that's big in blueberries and they are great when they're fresh. 

Looking good Jill


----------



## Jill (Aug 4, 2004)

Sara, I forgot my fishies yesterday.

Paynne and Aj, let me tell you-I should update my meals from yesterday. I ate a *tonne* of blueberries while washing them, and they were real great. I think I ate more than I should have!

You are sweet too Gary


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 4, 2004)

Gary ... Canadian gals are definitely hotties.  

Jill my dear ... coffee?


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey I wanted to ask you have you ever made cinnamon toast? It's damn good, lol. I made some this morning. I just toasted some multi-grain bread like usual, and then put light margarine or whatever on it for spread, and finally mixed together some cinnamon and Equal on top of that. Came out tasting great! Almost like a cinnamon dessert.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 4, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Gary ... Canadian gals are definitely hotties.
> 
> Jill my dear ... coffee?


NT ,
I agree ! I know several Canadian women of all ages and each is gorgeous and sweet as can be .

Jill ,
I'm off tomorrow ! Maybe we can do something for your birthday !   LOL


----------



## Jill (Aug 4, 2004)

Thansk for the tip monstar, but I dont keep bread in the house, sort of an old binge food for me. Maybe some day.

You are sweet Gary, why dont you come for dinner with us tomorrow?

Already started on the b-day treats.  Had some cheerio mix and a few bites of fudge. Not a bit of guilt.

Bought a b-day gift, for ME!!! A new gym outfit from Lululemon! Yipeeee! Oh and a new nike gym top, 3 new dress shirts for work, and dress pants. Oh, and new capris!


----------



## Jill (Aug 4, 2004)

Coffee REAL soon, NT, promise!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 4, 2004)

ok ... I'm going to hold you to that promise.


----------



## Jill (Aug 4, 2004)

08/04

Meal 1: 1/3C oats, proetin, 2 ew's, 1T cottage cheese
Meal 2: 1/3C oats, proetin, 2 ew's, 1T cottage cheese, 2T sf jam
Meal 3: 4oz chix, broccoli, salsa, diet yogurt, some cheerio snack mix
Meal 4: 4oz chix, salsa, ff sc lettuce, *fudge*
Meal 5: Probably nothing, I wa a little piggy when it came to the fudge. I might as well have eaten sugar out of a bowl, or slapped the piece of fudge to my ass! (it was a big piece)

Macros???? Ya right

Training:
Cardio: 40mins
Weights:Leggies

Will take my cheat easy tomorrow. Probably just a nice dinner and icecream. Ate too much fudge, maple nut-BUT it was friggin good. Oh ya, not to mention well deserved!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 4, 2004)

MAPLE NUT FUDGE IS YUM! the best kind there is and Im not a fudge fan!  

Happy early Birthday Jillybean!  sounds like some awesome gifts you bought _yourself_


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 4, 2004)

Damn that fudge sounds damn good. My treat today was a damn fruit popsicle, lol, fudge sounds a lot more tempting!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey Jill!  Yummy fudge!  Happy early b-day! 
I bought Justin some fudge yesterday when I was at this really cute store in an herb garden, he liked it! 

Have a great day


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 5, 2004)

*Happy Birthday Jill !!!!  *
Have lots of fun ! 

Oh , since I can't be there to celebrate with you   I'm taking "Jill" out for a spin today in your honor !


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 5, 2004)

Happy bday Miss Jill ... hope you have a great day!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 5, 2004)

Happy Birthday to my Twinny Twin Twin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2004)

Happy Birthday Jill!!    

Now have some cake!


----------



## Jill (Aug 5, 2004)

You guys are all great, thanks sooooooo much, it means a lot!!!!

Was up at 5am   went and did cardio and abbies!!! Have to work today-only till 12:30pm, so then Im gonna go back to the gym and do shoulders and more cardio!  Dont want the cheats yesterday (and today) to stick (to my ass ) Plus its rainy here, , or else I would tan outside.

My tummy is a little upset from the fudge and cheerio mix yesterday, I guess my body cant handle sugar like it used to.

Going for dinner to an italian resturant, I am, excited to have bread!  

Drinking lotsa water today to help with bloating. My cheeks are puffy like a chipmunks from those friggin cheerios!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 5, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE GORGEOUS CURLY HAIRED HOTTIE WITH THE DISIPLINE OF A MONK!!!        

dont worry about your cute cheeks and EAT SOME CAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You deserve it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 5, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> You guys are all great, thanks sooooooo much, it means a lot!!!!
> 
> Was up at 5am  went and did cardio and abbies!!! Have to work today-only till 12:30pm, so then Im gonna go back to the gym and do shoulders and more cardio!  Dont want the cheats yesterday (and today) to stick (to my ass ) Plus its rainy here, , or else I would tan outside.
> 
> ...


Happy B-day


----------



## carbchick (Aug 5, 2004)

mmm, cake! happy birthday Jill! so - you are a Leo, the king of beasts  ...


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 5, 2004)

Happy B-day Jill

Thanks


----------



## sara (Aug 5, 2004)

Happy Happy Happy B-day Jill


----------



## Jill (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes peeps!

Today I wokeup with a huge hangover, a 'bad food' hangover that is!!  Very swolen, bloated, and a tummy ache. Diet yesterday consisited of:

-Protein pancake
-Chix & veggies
-Chix and cheerio mix
-Mini chocolate bars 
-Lasagna, bread, salad
-DQ icecream

Well atleast I got my cheats out of me, Ill be good for a while now. Oh, not to mention I did shoulders, abbies, and 65mins of cardio. 

I am SO glad to be back on track today. It was my b-day yesterday, so all the cheats were well deserved.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 6, 2004)

What kind of ice cream did you get


----------



## Jill (Aug 6, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> What kind of ice cream did you get


A peanut butter cup blizzard


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 6, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the birthday wishes peeps!
> 
> Today I wokeup with a huge hangover, a 'bad food' hangover that is!!  Very swolen, bloated, and a tummy ache. Diet yesterday consisited of:
> 
> ...


It's funny, that bad food hang over used to happen to me every weekend when we went out to eat or ordered in.  It's amazing, I knew it was bad and I knew I'd get the sicky feeling, but I ate it anyway.
Things tend to change though....
I am glad you had a good time....


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 6, 2004)

BTW, sorry I am late, Happy Birthday!  

I know the post-cheat day feeling though. I pigged out last night and today I don't feel so hot.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 6, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> A peanut butter cup blizzard


I was wondering if you made it to DQ !!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 6, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the birthday wishes peeps!
> 
> Today I wokeup with a huge hangover, a 'bad food' hangover that is!!  Very swolen, bloated, and a tummy ache. Diet yesterday consisited of:
> 
> ...


Jillie...you sure your not taking after me?  Sounds like one of my bad days.


----------



## Jill (Aug 6, 2004)

He he Jodie, yes It was a bad day. I told you and Jodi I could probably out eat ya!

Yes G, would I let you down??? Of course I made it to Dq


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2004)

You call that out eating me?

I laugh at your cheat meal 

I had 1.5 individual Uno's deep dish pizzas the other night and a huge chocolate peanut butter cup dessert.  That was just one meal


----------



## sara (Aug 6, 2004)

Jodi, what about the middle eastern dessert?


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 6, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You call that out eating me?
> 
> I laugh at your cheat meal
> 
> I had 1.5 individual Uno's deep dish pizzas the other night and a huge chocolate peanut butter cup dessert.  That was just one meal



Jodi eats like me.....Jillie's would be the snack.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Jodi, what about the middle eastern dessert?


It's almost gone!  I need baklava now 



			
				JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jodi eats like me.....Jillie's would be the snack.


  Last year in Vegas I out ate just about everyone there (including most of the guys).  Even Butterfly made a comment at breakfast about how much I can eat   See, I HAVE to workout so damn hard or I'd be big as a


----------



## Novo (Aug 6, 2004)

You out ate TP?! No way


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2004)

I'm pretty sure I did.   We spent more time eating crap at the expo than anything.  Lots and lots of trioplex bars.  Leslie and I couldn't get enough.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm glad you had a nice birthday honey buns


----------



## Jill (Aug 7, 2004)

I'll challenge you Jodi, if you come to the O in oct!!!  

Ate clean friday, so much water I was in the toliet every 1/2 hour!!

08/06
Meal 1: Protein pancakes with blueberries
Meal 2: Chix, b rice, diet yogurt, cukes
Meal 3: Chix, lettuce, ff sc, salsa
Meal 4: Chix, lettuce, ff sc salsa
Meal 5: Ew's, ff cheese, sf jello, blueberries....Bought a whole buch more!

1400Cals
165P, 104C, 18F

Thanks Jenny, I did have a great b-day


----------



## sara (Aug 7, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> It's almost gone!  I need baklava now


I have Baklava at home.. well, mom has desserts better than baklava 
Next time we meet up, you will try them


----------



## Jill (Aug 7, 2004)

08/07

Meal 1: Protein Pancakes, blueberries
Meal 2: Chix, b rice, salsa, broccoli
Meal 3: Chix, lettuce, salsa, ff sc, diet yogurt
Meal 4: Chix, carrots, peas, broccoli, shrooms, celery, sf popsicle<---Steve ordered pizza, I had a bite!
Meal 5: Ew's, lf cheese, salsa, mini pickles

1487Cals
187P, 115C, 20F

Training:
Rest day


----------



## atherjen (Aug 8, 2004)

bad bad bad girl.. you ate a bite of pizza?   haha

Glad you had a great birthday Jilly!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 8, 2004)

Morning Miss Jill !  

How's things way up there in Canada ?


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 8, 2004)

LoL, how did you figure how many calories are in a bite of pizza? 

I always wonder about calories per bite/spoonful of whatever it is bad that I am tasting


----------



## Jill (Aug 8, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> LoL, how did you figure how many calories are in a bite of pizza?



I didnt


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 8, 2004)

Naughty girl!  JK


----------



## Jill (Aug 8, 2004)

Thinks thats naughty???

08/08

Meals WERE perfect. Then Steve and I went to get a movie, we stopped at DQ and got icecream It was good and worth it.  No binge, just a 'cheat' Good thing I had a killer workout this am. 15mins extra cardio tomorrow for me now.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 9, 2004)

what kind of icecream


----------



## Jill (Aug 9, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> what kind of icecream


A brownie blizzard  Im still mad at Steve for holding me down and MAKING me eat the icecream. I had no other choice


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 9, 2004)

I wish only 15mins was needed to burn off ice cream!!


----------



## Jill (Aug 9, 2004)

08/09

Meal 1: 1/4C oats, protein, 1T cottage cheese, 2 ew's, 1T sf jam
Meal 2: 1/3C oats, protein, 1T cottage cheese, 2 ew's, 100g's strawberries
Meal 3: 5oz turkey breast, 3oz sweet pot, lettuce, carrots
Meal 4: 4.5oz turkey breast, lettuce, diet yogurt, carrots
Meal 5: 1C ew's, 1 slice lf cheese, shrooms, salsa

1600 Cals
194P, 135C, 19F

Cals seem high today. Oh, lets not forget I ate several sf popsicles, found them in my deep freezer! Also been snacking on carrots from Baba's garden all day!

Training:
Cardio: 1H
Weights: Back


----------



## atherjen (Aug 10, 2004)

carrots are good. as long as you dont eat huge giganto amounts... orange skin- not perdy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and calories arent high at all!


----------



## Jill (Aug 10, 2004)

08/10

Meal 1-1/3C oats, 2ew's, protein, 1T cottage cheese, sf jam
Meal 2-1/3C oats, 2ew's, protein, 1T cottage cheese, sf jam
Meal 3-4oz turkey breast, broccoli, diet yogurt
Meal 4-4.5oz turkey breast, lettuce, 2 fish oil
Meal 5-6 ew's, 1 ff cheese, sf jello

1377 Cals
184P, 89C, 21F

Training:
Cardio: 1H
Weights: Bis & Tris


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 11, 2004)

coffee?


----------



## Jill (Aug 11, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> coffee?




When NT????

I almost had a nervous breakdown today. I bought this swing-the padded metal ones you put on your deck, and relax on. Ya well the instructions were WRONG, it was missing pieces, it was a disaster!! Luckily Im the 'handyman' around the house, and after several hours of swearing and storming around the house, I finished it!  

Oh, that also made me 1.5 hours late for work.  

Day off tomorrow, I cant wait to tan on my swing!


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 11, 2004)

Damn, everything is looking great Jill! Keep it up. 

BTW, 1.5 hours late isn't a big deal. I am at least 15 minutes late to work everyday, lol, I am a total slacker.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 11, 2004)

JILL!!!! Omg I have been wanting to try that Brownie Blizzard!!!!! I LOVE That Commercial---LoL!! 
Was it yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmy?

Thats too funny about your swing---Mrs. Handyman you!!!


----------



## Jill (Aug 11, 2004)

08/11

Meal 1: 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1T cottage cheese, sf jam
Meal 2: 1/3C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1T cottage cheese, 1/2C raspberries
Meal 3: 4.5oz chix, diet yogurt
Meal 4: 5oz chix, broccoli
Meal 5: 6 ew's, 1 ff cheese, shrooms, sf jello

Snacks: Frap light from starbucks, sf popsicles

1575 Cals
197P, 126C, 22F

Training:
Cardio: 40 mins
Weights: Leggies

We get our new bedroom furniture tomorrow!!! Oh, and its going to be hot outside, Its my day off and Im tanning!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 12, 2004)

Morning Ms.Handyman  

Enjoy your sun !


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh that's great, new furniture AND tanning!!      

How was your leg workout?  What did you do??  WOW!  You do cardio on leg day.....      Sounds like you deserve another Brownie Blizzard!!


----------



## Jill (Aug 12, 2004)

Morning all!!!

Yes G, I am the handyman around here!! I should have been in a trade or something!!!!! I really enjoy that kind of stuff though!

Hey Saphy!! Yup, i did cardio after leggies-I dont find it too hard. Ummm lets see my leg workout was:

-Squats-reg-wide-pile
-DB deads
-Leg press
-Lying & seated leg curl
-Leg extensions
-Hip and butt machine

My butt is sore today that for sure! No more icecream for me though. Didnt have icecream for a year, the 2X in a week! ALTHOUGH-today DQ is donating $$$$ from icecream to the childerns charity, SO if I did get DQ it would be for the kids, right?

Off to do cardio and abbies?


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 12, 2004)

"I did it for the children!" 

Hey, you can always buy it for someone else or dump it 

Guess what I had today.. a blast from the past: reese's eggies


----------



## Jill (Aug 12, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> *Guess what I had today.. a blast from the past: reese's eggies*



You are too cute!!! Is sounds like the 'old' greeky is back.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks princess, I feel better already, I just really want to achieve the same 10-12lb loss u managed SO quickly.  How exactly did you do it, I know strict diet, cardio, weights, but why do I feel like Im missing something? Also, I know how you say you allow a bite/taste here and there so you are not too strict, did you have those from the beginning?? My weight is crazy high (a lot of water too, I know) but it NEEDS to go down.  I don't remember the last time I looked this fat.


----------



## Jill (Aug 12, 2004)

I didnt have those little bites and tastes for the first month or so, now Im not AS strict. Even now I only have the occasional taste-and I know its ok cause my over all daily cals arent that high. That Pm i sent you a few weeks ago basically says it all. Sf jello and tonnes of veggies. Oh ya, I have developed a new love for broccoli, and lotsa mushrooms cut and fryed in a pan with pam.


----------



## Jill (Aug 12, 2004)

08/12

Meal 1: Protein
Meal 2: 1/2C oats, protein, 2ew's, 1T cottage cheese, 1/2C blueberries
Meal 3: 5oz chix,broccoli, 2 rice cakes
Meal 4: 5.3oz chix, lettuce, sf ff pudding
Meal 5: 6ew's, 1 ff cheese, shrooms

Snacks: Sf posicles, too many  

1550Cals
193P, 128C, 22F

Training:
Cardio: 1H
Weights: Abs

Got a nice tan today. Also got a hole in the wall from the stupid furniture delivery guys  Oh, only got 1/2 my bed too , sleeping on the mattress on the floor tonight.


----------



## sara (Aug 12, 2004)

Meals look great Jill.. just if you add 2 fish oil caps in each meal


----------



## Jill (Aug 12, 2004)

I sometimes throw in a few-maybe 4 a day-none today. Im trying to keep my fat as low as possible. Thanks Sara


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2004)

But not taking Essential Fats is doing your body more harm than good.  EFA's help you become leaner and lose weight faster.  EFA's are your friend.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 13, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> But not taking Essential Fats is doing your body more harm than good. EFA's help you become leaner and lose weight faster. EFA's are your friend.


Jill,

You know this . Shame on you     Don't make me come up there !   
Heehee  Glad you got some sun !  OOOOOOO did yougive the movers a good butt chewing ?


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 13, 2004)

Are the enzymes helping with your  problem when you eat broccoli?


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 13, 2004)

Hmmm I am gonna start taking some EFA's.  Cod liver oil pills the best?


----------



## Jill (Aug 13, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Are the enzymes helping with your  problem when you eat broccoli?


  

G, I was actually nice to the delivery guys even if the did make a hole in the wall, dumb asses.  

Oh Saphy, Im no expert on fish oil, ask Jodi.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2004)

Where did you buy from?  We need to update our bedroom furniture for our new home purchase.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 13, 2004)

Here is my favorite article on fish oil.  Please pay attention to the part that explains about it helping with weight loss.

http://www.1fast400.com/index.php?articleID=38&

Sapph - I prefer fish oil unless you live in a cold weather climate year round.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 13, 2004)

> Oh ya, I have developed a new love for broccoli, and lotsa mushrooms cut and fryed in a pan with pam.



you been spying in my kitchen?  it is very yumm! even with garlic and olive oil! 




> Here is my favorite article on fish oil. Please pay attention to the part that explains about it helping with weight loss.
> 
> http://www.1fast400.com/index.php?articleID=38&



   Jilly read read read! You know how much I stress those EFAs girly!! EVERYDAY, not occasionally


----------



## Jill (Aug 13, 2004)

Im going to start taking my fish oil REG, tomorrow. Thanks alot ladies! 

Today Im having some cheats, reeses pieces and i think Im gonna make those pb squares in Jodie's journal. I dont need any added fat today!


----------



## Jill (Aug 13, 2004)

Nt the brick. They undercharged us atleast $400, stupid peeps there own mistakes.

http://www.thebrick.com/Application...715332BB,6304DB8D-08B4-4544-837E-A81C5E88B6C2


----------



## Jodi (Aug 13, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Im going to start taking my fish oil REG, tomorrow. Thanks alot ladies!
> 
> Today Im having some cheats, reeses pieces and i think Im gonna make those pb squares in Jodie's journal. I dont need any added fat today!


What's the recipe 

I'm glad you are going to start fish oil


----------



## Jill (Aug 13, 2004)

1/2C Peanut Butter
1/2C Butter
1 pack butterscotch chips
1 Bag mini colored marshmallows

Melt firts 3 ingredients together. Let cool slightly, then stir in marshmallows. Press into pan and let cool. Cut and serve. These things are to friggin die for, FOR REAL. I am getting way to excited just thinking about em! Im making them tonight, having some then bringing the rest for my co-workers.


----------



## Jill (Aug 13, 2004)

Yes, fishies for me tomorrow!


----------



## Jill (Aug 14, 2004)

Today I am working, and its going to be super hot today. If its this hot tomorrow, Im playing hookey!   

Tummy VERY upset today. Yesterday I made those pb squares, and had some snack mix stuff. Today my tummy is sooooooo sore. Why dont I learn???  Bad foods dont sit well with me anymore. Was going to bring the rest of the treats with me to work, but instead Im sending them with Steve, I just dont need the temptation around.

Cause of the crap yesterday I am going very low carb today. Just today.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 14, 2004)

Yesterday I had chex mix, and it made me feel sick too! The sad part is, I had told my brother to buy it so I could fish out the chocolate and I ended up eating half the bag.. when I should've just bought (I just typed botten bought/gotten? LOL) a sugar free chocolate bar and it wouldve been a lot more satisfying with a lot less damage.


----------



## sara (Aug 14, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Cause of the crap yesterday I am going very low carb today. Just today.



Don't punish you'rself because you had bad food yesturday


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 14, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Don't punish you'rself because you had bad food yesturday


Yeah !  That's Steve's job !


----------



## Jill (Aug 14, 2004)

Steve didnt take those friggin squares to work with him! They are going in the garbage when i get home.

Silly G!


----------



## Jill (Aug 14, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Don't punish you'rself because you had bad food yesturday




Id call it 'recovering'.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 15, 2004)

How did your recovery day go?


----------



## Jill (Aug 15, 2004)

08/15

Meal 1: 1/3C oats, protein, 1T cottage cheese, 2 ew's, 1/4C blueberries
Meal 2: 1/3C oats, protein, 1T cottage cheese, 2 ew's, 3/4C blueberries
Meal 3: 5oz chix, 1/2C ff tomato sauce, 1 ff cheese, broccoli, 3 fish oil 
Meal 4: 4.4oz pork, lettuce, shrooms
Meal 5: 6 ew's, 1 ff cheese, salsa, cukes, 2 fish oil 

Few sf popsicles!

1531 Cals
188P, 111C, 31F

Training:
Cardio: 1H 
Weights: Chest

Recovery day went ok Greeky, still holding some water

Was supposed to work today. I played hookey  , and tanned outside all day!! Have maybe called in sick once in 5 years, he he!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 15, 2004)

It's good to take a day off here and there!  You are doing so much cardio, looks like you are addicted! Unless I'm addicted (which im not now, obviously) I cant do half as much as you! 

I see you had pork, variety is good, what kind did you get? was it a lean cut or just anything?

As for holding water, I'm sure I've got you beat there, I am a holding like a balloon!


----------



## Jill (Aug 15, 2004)

We made pork chops on the bbq. They are boneless, and I just cut all the fat off-very lean. I think they were a loin cut. Oh, I ate them with lc bbq sauce, that stuff is awesome!

Oh as for the cardio-I have to admit Im overdoing it, a bit. Just mind fucking myself cause I havent been eating *perfect*. The next 2 days will only be like 30-40mins cause I work at 9am, so I will train at 5:45-7ish I REFUSE to train at 5pm.

Greeky, make sure you drink lotsa water, it really helps the bloating.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 15, 2004)

Did you get any instant messengers yet?


----------



## Jill (Aug 15, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Did you get any instant messengers yet?


I dont know how to.


----------



## Jill (Aug 15, 2004)

Greeky, im online now,


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 15, 2004)

http://www.aim.com/


----------



## Jill (Aug 15, 2004)

K I registered, now what?


----------



## Jill (Aug 15, 2004)

Greeky, just realized the time! Need my beauty sleep, Ill figure it out tomorrow.

Nighty night darlin!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 16, 2004)

Good Morning Gorgeous !  

i'm so glad you enjoy reading my free days. LOL  I post them just for you


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi Jilly bean!!     

How was your weekend???


----------



## Jill (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks G!

My weekend was great Saphy! Worked Sat, called in sick sunday and tanned all day!

I have come to terms that I cannot have pb in the house. I found myself with a knife in the jar at 2am!  Its in the garbage now.... , after minimal damage was done.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 16, 2004)

I used to be the SAME with with peanut butter.... but I found I only seemed to get those peanut butter binges when I was "dieting"... when I and knew it was limited in quantities... when you allow yourself some in moderation I find that I just dont want to eat the entire jar?  lol 

Tanning???  We need sun... We get all the rain from the hurricanes. 

When you get AIM working, let me know, I have an account


----------



## Jill (Aug 16, 2004)

AJ-I want to eat the whole jar of pb *all the time*. I just cant have it in my house. 

Ill let you know when I figure out how to use AIM!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 16, 2004)

I think I am the same, when letting yourself have small amounts of bad foods is supposed to squash cravings.. it makes me want them more! I want bad foods, dieting or not!


----------



## Jill (Aug 16, 2004)

08/16

Meal 1: 1/4C oats, protein, 2ew's, 1T ff cottage cheese
Meal 2: 1/3C oats, protein, 2ew's, 1T ff cottage cheese, 100g's strawberries
Meal 3: 4oz chix, salsa, broccoli, diet yogurt, 2 fish oil
Meal 4: 4.5oz chix, salsa, ff sc, lettuce
Meal 5: 4.5oz chix, salsa, ff sc, lettuce, 2 fish oil, sf popicles
Meal 6: 5ew's, 1 ff cheese, shrooms, sf jello

1621 Cals
219P, 100C, 25F

I think I might stop counting my macros....It just seems to be a pain in the ass some days

Training:
Caridio: 30min 
Weights: Back


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 16, 2004)

I've always hated macro counting!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

I thought you were going to start taking more fish oil?


----------



## sara (Aug 16, 2004)

Jill wants to know how many fish oil she needs to be taking daily


----------



## Jill (Aug 17, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Jill wants to know how many fish oil she needs to be taking daily



Yes please Jodi or AJ


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 17, 2004)

Nt puts in his guess of 10 caps/daily.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2004)

NT is right.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 17, 2004)

I made a thread in diet and nutrition because I need to take fishies too!


----------



## Jill (Aug 17, 2004)

10 it is! Thanks peeps!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 17, 2004)

JillyBillyMilly are you home? Can you go on AIM?


----------



## Jill (Aug 17, 2004)

Im at work-I cant go on aim here Greeky. Probably tonight after big brother. 

We are getting grass today!!! Oh, not the grass one might be thinking, sod in our yard.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh ok, I am working 5-9 then I may go out for coffee, so I might not be online til late but did you add me to your list? 

As long as you are not smoking grass!


----------



## Jill (Aug 17, 2004)

He he not smokin grass. What time is it there right now? ARe you doing cardio and weights today?

Milly? Cute


----------



## Jill (Aug 17, 2004)

Is it better to split my fishies up throughout the day??? Or could i take 10 at 1 meal?


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 17, 2004)

Cute like you!

I havent decided what I am doing yet, Ideally, legs and cardio


----------



## sara (Aug 17, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Is it better to split my fishies up throughout the day??? Or could i take 10 at 1 meal?



I don't think it matters..


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Is it better to split my fishies up throughout the day??? Or could i take 10 at 1 meal?


2 per meal save PWO.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 17, 2004)

just popping in to say HI!


----------



## Jill (Aug 17, 2004)

We got grass finally!!! Yipeeeee!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 17, 2004)

Yeah !  Now you will have to mow grass ! good exercise I guess, i wouldn't know , debbie mows our yards. LOL


----------



## Jill (Aug 18, 2004)

We cant mow for a few weeks, but we are having fun waterng the shit out of it G. There are pics of my grass on the previous page peeps.

Meals good yesterday, to lazy to post. Did have a light frap, my cals for the day in total were around 1600, nice


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 18, 2004)

I got you hooked


----------



## Jill (Aug 18, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I got you hooked


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 18, 2004)

that's quite a large yard you have.  And the deck looks just as large.  Any plans to do anything with the backyard - trees - flowers - fence?


----------



## Jill (Aug 18, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> that's quite a large yard you have.  And the deck looks just as large.  Any plans to do anything with the backyard - trees - flowers - fence?



Probably next year Nt-this landscaping is costing us lots of $$$$! Plus we are going to Vegas in Oct, and Mexico in Jan. Travelling is more important that trees right now.

Oh yes, we do have a huge deck and yard, I wish it was smaller.


----------



## Jill (Aug 18, 2004)

08/17

Meal 1: 1/4C oats, protein, 1/4C pumpkin<----all mixed togetherlike pumpkin pie!
Meal 2: 1/3C protein, 2ew's, 1T cottage cheese, protein, 1/4C blueberries
Meal 3: 4oz chix, 1/3C brown rice, broccoli, diet yogurt, 2 fishies
Meal 4: 4oz chix, lettuce, broccoli, salsa, ff sc, few crispy mini rice cakes, 2 fishies
Meal 5: 5oz chix, sf jello, sf popsicle

Training:
Cardio: 50 mins
Weights: Bis & Tris


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2004)

6 more fish oil caps to go!!


----------



## Jill (Aug 18, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> 6 more fish oil caps to go!!



I know, I forgot


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2004)

Just pack it with lunch


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 18, 2004)

The first time I tried canned pure pumkin was the last time


----------



## Jill (Aug 18, 2004)

If you mix it with the cooked oaties, vanilla protien, some cinnamon and nutmeg it tastes like pumpkin pie!!!

Sara, I keep the fishies in my purse-I just forgot to take em!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 18, 2004)

Pumpkin pie is yummmmyyyy but I am afraid to buy it again and have a repeat of last time, I dont remember what I mixed it with but it was seriously one of the grossest things I've ever tried.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 19, 2004)

Good Morning Miss Jill


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Probably next year Nt-this landscaping is costing us lots of $$$$! Plus we are going to Vegas in Oct, and Mexico in Jan. Travelling is more important that trees right now.
> 
> Oh yes, we do have a huge deck and yard, I wish it was smaller.



I don't know that I've ever heard anyone say their deck or yardwas too big.  I do hear ya on the travelling thing.  I think we're done with travelling for now.  We've been to Mexico a few times ... Hedonism in Jamica ... Vegas ... Now we're ready to concentrate on fixing up our new home.


----------



## Jill (Aug 19, 2004)

Houses suck all the money out of your pockets!!!! So do kids! Maybe that why we are waiting. 

Off to do leggies... Then I have to get my nails done, and wait around my house all day to have some bedroom furniture replaced-a few drawers have scratches on em. Ill take some pics when my bedroom is all set up!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 19, 2004)

Yep ... they both do.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 19, 2004)

Do you get acrylic tips or do you get your own nails done?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 19, 2004)

Didyou not have a bedroom set before Jill?  Or are you just replacing what you had?  Have you ever been to Finesse Furniture?  We went looking yesterday ... wow, there is some beautiful pieces of furniture in there.  We are looking for a bedroom set as well.  My wife saw a magificent 4 poster bed set ... it was only a mere *$12,000* on sale


----------



## Jill (Aug 19, 2004)

Greeky-I get gel nails done. Fake fake fake. All fake!

Nt-Yes finness has beautiful furniture-But too expensive. I did see a sleigh bed/room set for around 3g's, not bad. We bought ours from the brick. Great customer service, stupid stupid sales women. We did have a bed and night tables before, just no dresser-we were using the closets for all our clothes. Our closets are HUGE!. Oh, I wanted everything to match.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Houses suck all the money out of your pockets!!!! So do kids! Maybe that why we are waiting.
> 
> Off to do leggies... Then I have to get my nails done, and wait around my house all day to have some bedroom furniture replaced-a few drawers have scratches on em. Ill take some pics when my bedroom is all set up!


Houses DEFINITELY suck all the money out of your pockets!!

I am gonna take some pics of my bedroom too, when it's done!!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 19, 2004)

WEeeeeeeeeeehoiiiiiieeeeeeeee .... fishycaps!   


I love pumpkin pie  I could sit and eat an entire pie filling(who needs the crust?)  

make sure you take pics of your bedroom when done, I love seeng different decorating styles!  

Have fun with leggies!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Nt-Yes finness has beautiful furniture-But too expensive. I did see a sleigh bed/room set for around 3g's, not bad. We bought ours from the brick. Great customer service, stupid stupid sales women. We did have a bed and night tables before, just no dresser-we were using the closets for all our clothes. Our closets are HUGE!. Oh, I wanted everything to match.



I think we're going to buy a bedroom set.  Just doesn't feel right moving into our first house and have old furniture.   We'll put the old bedset in the guest room.  I think the missus wants a 4 poster bed.  I'm ok with it as long as it isn't a dark wood.

How big is your house?  It looks quite big for 2 people.


----------



## Jill (Aug 19, 2004)

Nt-our house is around 1700sq feet, yes too big for 2 people. Our bedroom furniture is dark wood. Did you see my post a few pages back with the link to the bedroom suite?Im polishing it right now-its hard work. What color do you like, maple? We have maple cabnits and coffee tables, we wanted something different upstairs.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 19, 2004)

I tried the link but it didn't work.  Can you re-post it?  That is a big house for sure.  Is the basement done?


----------



## Jill (Aug 19, 2004)

Basement done?? Hell no, that would be TOO much cleaning for me!! 

http://www.thebrick.com/Application...4F7B2870,C63223E1-CA72-44F9-8571-85BDB2DED947


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 19, 2004)

Nice bed ... if only my wife had such taste.  Everything she chooses seems to have a large $$ after it.  

I guess the way we look at it is ... in an apartment, buying all the fancy household items doesn't make sense ... with the house, we'll spend a bit more.  Fact and point ... she wanted a rainshower shower head.  I got one, but it's plastic.  Once we get settled in, we'll change that to a polished chrome showerhead with matching taps.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Houses suck all the money out of your pockets!!!! So do kids! Maybe that why we are waiting.



Too true!!! Good girl... wait, wait, wait!!!
Now that I have taken to competing too, another HUGE money draining expense, I keep say somethings gonna have to go... is it wrong of me to put the kids up as first choice?!    (jk! hmmm a little   )


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 19, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> is it wrong of me to put the kids up as first choice?!    (jk! hmmm a little   )



not if you get a decent price for them.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 19, 2004)

*Olympia events ..*

What kind of seats did you get for the Olympia?  Is it at Mandalay Bay?  Where are you guys staying?


----------



## Jill (Aug 19, 2004)

He he he Brit I know kiddies cost the large. But babies are oh so cute!

Nt hmmm we are staying at the Excalibur or Imperial palace I cant remember. As for the tickets we got the most expensive ones. (thanks to Steve) The cost for all tickets is around $1200. It a once in a life time thing, so why not eh?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 19, 2004)

the Excalibur is a great place.  We stayed there for the beginning of our 7 day stay. I think we were there for 4 days.  We found it to be reasonably priced (in comparison to the Luxor - which was twice the cost) and was just as nice.

I would suggest bringing binoculars when you go. We had row f (6 rows up) and had a very difficult time seeing the stage.  There were many seats on the floor for competitors/coaches/family/friends of competitors that made row 6 seem really far away.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 19, 2004)

As much as I like the Excalibur, we stayed last year at the Aladdin.  We like the middle strip hotels better...Luxor is nice, but a little strange....

Have fun!!


----------



## Jill (Aug 19, 2004)

Wow this forum is rockin today, and Im not even at work, darn!


----------



## BritChick (Aug 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> He he he Brit I know kiddies cost the large. But babies are oh so cute!
> 
> Nt hmmm we are staying at the Excalibur or Imperial palace I cant remember. As for the tickets we got the most expensive ones. (thanks to Steve) The cost for all tickets is around $1200. It a once in a life time thing, so why not eh?



HOLY YUCKFAY $1200!!! Yeesh.  Mind you now that I think of it, I think mine were about $550 and that's just for me. Where are you guys sitting? I'm in section 114 row C I think.  I am probably going to stay at the Luxor... hmmm, I see fantasma says it's a little strange... probably be right up my alley! lol

As for babies being cute it's a thing you get over once you've had kids... don't get me wrong, I love kids and mine are great but the older they get the more I enjoy them and babies have absolutely NO appeal to me anymore... I can look and go 'ah cute' but god forbid ever having to look after one again!     lol

My kids are 9 and 7 now and have picked up the fine art of sarcasm, the things they come out with are hilarious!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 19, 2004)

1200$  ohhhhhhhhh myyyyyyyyy! I cant even imagine! Jilly take pics at the Excalibur for me!


----------



## Jill (Aug 19, 2004)

I know Brit, they are only babies for a few years.

WOW!! I just checked my tickets, we are in L114 section G seat 8: L114 section B seat 2: AND L114 section R seat 7. Maybe we can meet! I am really excited to go to the expo too-I heard there are a lot of neat samples and stuff. I am most excited to shop-we are going to rent a car and spend lotsa $$$ on clothes!!! Yipppppppeeee! Brit, since you are newer here, I am a shop-o-holic, for real.


----------



## Jill (Aug 19, 2004)

I think its the imperial palace, our hotel. Not the greastest but hey, its free! Cant find my internet papers.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I know Brit, they are only babies for a few years.
> 
> WOW!! I just checked my tickets, we are in L114 section G seat 8: L114 section B seat 2: AND L114 section R seat 7. Maybe we can meet! I am really excited to go to the expo too-I heard there are a lot of neat samples and stuff. I am most excited to shop-we are going to rent a car and spend lotsa $$$ on clothes!!! Yipppppppeeee! Brit, since you are newer here, I am a shop-o-holic, for real.



Too cool, just checked mine to make sure... L114 C12/H6 for the different events.  We should definately hook up. I am totally looking forward to the expo too... and the fact that my husband isn't coming with me means he won't know how much I spend!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 19, 2004)

I wanna go


----------



## BritChick (Aug 19, 2004)

Can't ya try to swing it greekblondechic?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 20, 2004)

Either way it's a lot of money but is that $1200 Canadian or US ? But I'm sure you'll have more than enough fun to make it all worth it .


----------



## Jill (Aug 20, 2004)

G, its in Canadian $$$$, in the end it will be worth it!


----------



## Jill (Aug 20, 2004)

08/19

Meal 1: 1/3C oats, protein, 1T cottage cheese, 2ew's, sf jam
Meal 2: 1/3C oats, protein, 1T cottage cheese, 2ew's, 1/4C blueberries
Meal 3: 4oz chix, 1/3C brown rice, lettuce, 2 fishies
Meal 4: Pizza  , 8 5cent gummies from 7-11  
Meal 5: Bite of Steves pizza, sf jello

Training:
Cardio: 40mins
Weights: Leggies

Ah yup another cheat meal! What the hell it was leg day anywase   Didnt go overboard either.

Our bedroom is looking wonderful!!! Went and bought some more accesories last night-Steve gave me crap cause I bought a little 'decorative' pillow that sits on our bed for $50  I like spending $$$$$$


----------



## Jill (Aug 20, 2004)

Oh my legs are sooooooo sore today I can barely walk......


----------



## atherjen (Aug 20, 2004)

PIIZZA!!!!!!!!!!!!   what kind? 

dang you and your shopping!! your as bad as my sis!!! I wouldnt spend 50 bucks on a teeny pillow!  Im glad that Steve gave ya ol'paticular! 
TAKE SOME PICS!  

my legs are sore too..


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 20, 2004)

We all have sore legs today! I am walking around like a little old lady!

I would've made the pillow


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 21, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Our bedroom is looking wonderful!!! Went and bought some more accesories last night-Steve gave me crap cause I bought a little 'decorative' pillow that sits on our bed for $50  I like spending $$$$$$



You shop like my wife.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey Jillsan! 
Mmm, pizza! I had a cheat meal last night too, though I didn't enjoy mine. My roomies were cooking Alfredo pasta and I felt like I HAD to eat it to make em like me  

Looks like you're doing well, how's the bod feeling?


----------



## Jill (Aug 21, 2004)

Im feeling pretty good Jenny. 

I havent been AS strict lately, so I need to get back on track NOW. Ive been having a cheat every 4-5 days, weight goes up (water) and then when the water comes off, I have a cheat again. Back on track and no cheats for a while now. I guess I have been maintaing more than anything. I really wanna BULK, yes, but I want to be leaner for my trips in Oct and Jan, so I havent really decided what to do. I may do a mini bulk from Jan 15 for a few months.

Did cardio and abbies this am. Day off no work, pouring rain. Steve and I did a rain dance cause we need the rain for our grass, and it worked!!!

Going shopping right away-bedroom stuff and groceries! WHat else do I do on my days off besides eat, clean, train and shop??? The story of my life


----------



## atherjen (Aug 21, 2004)

Bulk?  how come? I thought you wanted more weight loss and not a bunch of muscle? ..........maybe Ive missed something?


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 21, 2004)

That's funny because I too have recently started thinking "stop being scared of muscle, yeah your legs will get huge but at least you wont be fat"  But i still don't want to bulk, am just doing more weights!


----------



## sara (Aug 21, 2004)

Mini bulk? just don't fear the water gain during the mini bulk


----------



## Jill (Aug 21, 2004)

Mini bulk....Yes AJ you heard right. Probably next year. I would like to add a bit more size. I dont know for sure though


----------



## Jill (Aug 21, 2004)

08/21

Meal 1: Protein
Meal 2: 1/2C oats, protein, 2 ew's, 1T cottage cheese, sf jam, 1/4C blueberries
Meal 3: Bagel with turkey breast  
Meal 4: Ext lean beef, peppers, lettuce, reg marble cheese, sf ff pudding

Snacks: Frozen blueberries, my new addiction.  

Training: Rest.... ya right!
Cardio: 55mins, abbies

For some reason today I just ate whatever! No measuring really, I know I ate a hell of a lot of beef, it was this concoction I made, real yummy. Back to 'dieting' tomorrow, I sware. Oh, and I deff wont be stepping on the scale tomorrow!


----------



## sara (Aug 21, 2004)

What kind bagel?


----------



## Jenny (Aug 22, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Im feeling pretty good Jenny.
> 
> I havent been AS strict lately, so I need to get back on track NOW. Ive been having a cheat every 4-5 days, weight goes up (water) and then when the water comes off, I have a cheat again. Back on track and no cheats for a while now. I guess I have been maintaing more than anything. I really wanna BULK, yes, but I want to be leaner for my trips in Oct and Jan, so I havent really decided what to do. I may do a mini bulk from Jan 15 for a few months.



Hey Jill!
It's good that you're not beating yourself up as much when you cheat, but every 4-5 days might be a little too often. As you said, for maintaining it might be okay, but if you want to be leaner it might not be a great idea 
I've had periods of times when I've thought about bulks too, but I really don't think I'd be able to handle it mentally.
Have a good Sunday!


----------



## Jill (Aug 22, 2004)

Hey J! I know I havent been as strict....too many cheats to often to get to my goal, so STeve and I both put our 'feet' down today!! We are in this together. Actually, Steve is trying to cut so it makes things easier. We actually took a pic of him yesterday, compared to 4-5 months ago, and his teeny weeny 'gut' is gone and his abbies are starting to show!! Im proud of him.

Sara, it was an 'everything' bagle....Yumm! I put turkey breast and mustard in side it-actually I scooped out most of the inside of my bagel with my finger. Oh, and weird thig is I weigh less this am.


----------



## lakergirl (Aug 22, 2004)

hi jilly!
just saying hi. ive been on a "hiatus" for awhile. some craziness going on, but things are slowly winding down again (thank GOD for that!) anyway, im glad you seem to be happy, and that steve is going to be making the fitness journey easier for you by sticking with it as well!

The bagel with turkey and mustard sounds yummy, and i know i always scoop out the insides too!  anyway, hope the apartment decoarting is going well, ill talk with you soon!


----------



## sara (Aug 22, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> 08/21
> 
> Oh, and I deff wont be stepping on the scale tomorrow!


----------



## sara (Aug 22, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Oh, and weird thig is I weigh less this am.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 22, 2004)

Thats awesome that you and Steve are both in this together!  Makes it much easier I can imagine! not more bits of his pizza  

you know what those frozen blueberries are good in- cottage cheese!


----------



## Jill (Aug 22, 2004)

I know Sara, you dont miss a thing!


----------



## Jill (Aug 22, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Thats awesome that you and Steve are both in this together!  Makes it much easier I can imagine! not more bits of his pizza
> 
> you know what those frozen blueberries are good in- cottage cheese!




I like the frozen blueberries alone!!

Yes AJ it is easier that Steve is cutting... We are planning on getting SUPER strict ......tomorrow....eeeeek I had some chocolate today and we are going to my Mamas for din din-turkey, stuffing and uk food!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 22, 2004)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm turkey dinner rocks!  one of my fav meals! Enjoy!  have some dessert too and then kick it up in high gear tomorrow!


----------



## Jill (Aug 22, 2004)

Today was a bad bad food day.               I dont know whats wrong with me..... If I keep eating crapy my new 'smaller' pants will no longer fit me.....

Starting fresh tomorrow...Promise to myself.....Im not gonna screw up my last few months of progress.


----------



## Jill (Aug 22, 2004)

Here are a few pics of my newly decorated bedroom !


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 22, 2004)

Maybe you need to increase your calories a bit for a while.  I'd say try it! A little extra good foods won't hurt you.  Your bedroom is beautiful and I really like those flowers and those circle mirrors!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 22, 2004)

Nice playroom ,I mean bedroom ! 
For some reason I had you figured for a Queen Anne 4 post bed


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 23, 2004)

Hey Jill!!! Looks like you've been doing super, one bad day won't hurt you- get right back on track


----------



## atherjen (Aug 23, 2004)

> Starting fresh tomorrow...Promise to myself.....Im not gonna screw up my last few months of progress.



make Steve give you a spanking!  

Nice bedroom! I love the color cordination!


----------

